# Heirs to the Burning Thrones



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

*The Heirs to the Burning Thrones*

_Brother Shatterstone_ - *Samira, Radiant Jewel of Ala’Kamal* - NG Female Flamekissed Half-Nymph Unfettered 7/Rogue 5/Seductress 5

_Lady Shatterstone_ - *Nafeesa, Tribe of One* - NG Female Gemchild Druid 3/Desert Ranger 6/Sorcerer 6/Mystic Wander 4

_khavren_ - *Abdul-Hadid, Retired Imperial Scout* - LN Male Human Desert Ranger 8/Rogue 4/Bondblade 5

_Keia_ - *Jibril the Windwalker (Jibril a’Mussan)* - N Male Human Rogue 4/Fighter 4/Elocater 5/Kineticist 7

_Rystil Arden_ - *Shalah, Flower of the Hidden Oasis and Ala’Kamal’s Fallen Star* - CG Female Human Genie-Kin Rogue 4/BoEM Bard 9/Seductress 4

_Dark Nemesis_ - *Tariq Salim* - LN Male Gemchild Shasa Sorcerer 9/Monk 7

*Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits , Exalted priest of the Five Pillars* - NG Male Gemchild Soulknife 10/Kineticist 8/Elocater 1 

Ladies and gentlemen, as per the usual, actions between *asterisks,* speech in "quotes," and thoughts in _italics_.  Something in a different language I'll put in spoiler text with a notation as to the language, so only highlight it if you know the language.

OOC RG 

And now the story begins...

~~~~~~

*Rashida, the "matron" of Ala'Kamal's harem, came through the carved marble archways, setting the silk curtains fluttering as she went.  She dashed by the splashing fountains and small gardens, past the harem girls lounging on silk cushions and practicing their music, to the elegantly-appointed chamber that held the Radiant Jewel of the sultan.*

"Samira, child, I bring news from the sultan.  He has a very powerful and wealthy guest dining with him tonight, and desires you to dance for them at dinner.  Come, I'll help you prepare, you haven't a moment to lose!" she says, starting to gather Samira's hair together to begin to braid and pin it, gesturing to the younger girls to fetch the jewel coffers and open the wardrobes.

~~~

*Abdul-Hadid sighted the desert hare that bounded from the scrub juniper around, and relaxed as he realized it was no threat.  _You're jumpy today,_ Seif al Din commented as Abdul-Hadid bent down to fill his waterskin.  Sirrocco pushed past him to refill his own reserves, the camel slurping down the water at a prodigious rate.*

"Lovely beast," says an unexpected voice.  Rising, Abdul-Hadid can see there's a powerful and rich-looking older man leaning against one of the palms.  Sturdily-build, wearing red and gold silks, he presents a curious sight.  He's not in the least dusty from traveling in the desert, and he seems to be carrying no waterskin, no pack, not even a dagger.  And he wasn't there a moment ago, Abdul-Hadid was certain of it.

~~~

"Nafeesa... Nafeesa, wake up!" a voice says, cutting through the gemchild's remaining dreams.  Waking up, Nafeesa sees Talib, the spirit talker of the Windfire tribe of the Nessarine.  She was resting in his tent after helping with the birth of the baby last night.  "Someone is here asking for you.  We don't know how he found us, or how he knew you were here, or even how he traveled here, for he looks as if he just stepped out of a bathhouse.  Come."

*After readying herself, she comes outside to a rather odd sight.  An elegant young man with a tidy, pointed beard, wearing the silks of a very prosperous merchant or noble, is standing at the boundaries of the camp, five warriors around him with drawn scimitars barring his way.  When he sees you, he smiles, showing a smile of entirely golden teeth.*

~~~

*Jibril skimmed above the dunes around Harr, his head wrapped against the morning sun as he finished his last sweep south of the city.  He had seen no signs of monsters or bandits, a welcome change after last week's violent battle with a hunger-maddened sand kraken.  In the distance he could see the two other Windwalkers starting to return, and he turned to go back to rest as well.*

*As he turned, he was started by the sudden and entirely unexpected appearance of a woman.  She was entirely covered from head to foot, as young wives were often expected to be in public, in fine robes of gold and cream.  Golden eyes looked at him from the slit in her hood as she raised a single henna-tattooed palm for him to halt.*

"Greetings Jibril," she says in Ignan, her voice cracking through the morning air like the crackle of flames.  What perhaps is most disturbing is that she wasn't there a moment ago.

~~~

*Shalah knew something important was happening in the household today.  Dharr had told her he had a terribly important guest coming to dinner, and asked her to dance for them, but there was an expectation in the air beyond that.  The house was buzzing with excitement, and while Shalah prepared, the servants had given her maddening tidbits of information about the guest.  He was known as Wajih, a merchant prince of sorts that dealt only with nobles, fabulously wealthy merchants, and the sultans.  He was said to deal in exotic spices, exotic slaves, and exotic beasts from across the sea.  One of the servant girls said he had brought a bird that was painted different colors and could talk!*

*Prepared to dance, she waited in the silk-screen doorway for her cue.  As Dharr's musicians struck up a sensuous tune, Shalah whirled into action.  As Twice-Cursed was woven through her hands and across her body in time to the music, Shalah caught sight of the blades, glowing faintly gold.  It was hard to tell in the candlelight, but Shalah knew that glow.  A genie was close, someone like her perhaps, a genie-kin, a flamekissed...*

*As she danced she saw the lauded Wajih, a princely man built like a warrior, with perfect bronze skin, hair a striking color of rubies, and a neat moustache and beard.  He is wearing a tapestried garment of gold and red, sparkling with gems and metallic thread.  He wore an elaborate knife at his side, and on his shoulder was a fantastic bird covered in red, blue, green, and yellow feathers.  Astonishingly it spoke to her.*

"Pretty girl!  Pretty girl!"  Wajih, on the other hand, only gave a small, secretive smile.  The dance done, Dharr called her up to the dias.

"May I present my finest concubine, Shalah," he says with a bit of pride.  Wajih looks at her for a moment, and then smiles, revealing teeth like pearls.

"This fallen star is twice as beautiful as any in the sky, and such a flower should never be hidden away in a desert oasis," he says lightly.

~~~

*Tariq stood before a simple door in a middle-class quarter of Sagheer.  Clues and hints had lead him to believe that Hamal, a maker and seller of decorative pots, could lead him closer to his father.  Raising his hand, he was about to knock when a heavy hand closed on his wrist.  Turning, startled, a strangers face was revealed in the flickering torchlight beside the door.*

*His face was clever and narrow, like a keen-eyed cat, and his skin showed the hue of one who often walked the desert roads, being deep bronze.  He was by far the tallest man Tariq had ever seen, his height exaggerated by a tall white turban with a large ruby set in front.  His clothes were of the finest quality, and the knife at his side was so encrusted with gems it would be worth a noble's ransom.*

"Good evening Tariq," he murmured in a voice like rumbling thunder.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 17, 2004)

*Gazing fascinated at the guest and the colorful, wonderful speaking bird through lowered lashes, Shalah smiles. She bows, a graceful, fluid motion, that ends with her by Dharr's side. Her golden eyes watch the newcomer, as she awaits Dharr's next words.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Gazing fascinated at the guest and the colorful, wonderful speaking bird through lowered lashes, Shalah smiles. She bows, a graceful, fluid motion, that ends with her by Dharr's side. Her golden eyes watch the newcomer, as she awaits Dharr's next words.*



  *Dharr looks a little startled when Wajih toasts Shalah as he does, but he covers it well.*

"If it would please you, perhaps my flower could entertain you privately tonight," Dharr says, squeezing Shalah's shoulder slightly.  She is to try to discern the man's intentions if she can, it's a game they've played before.


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2004)

*Jibril a’Mussan (Human) Windwalker*

*Jibril noted his brother Windwalkers begin their return.  He was pleased to be about to return as well.  His armor, Kumel’s Gift, had begun tickling him below and just between his shoulder blades.  It would be good to remove it and make certain nothing had found it’s way into it.*

_‘It was good think of them as brothers again, and it is good to be considered a brother by them as well – at least to my face,’_ Jibril mused as he gave one last scan across the desert horizon.  _‘Blessings to the spirits of duty for making my burden light on this day . . .’_

*Jibril almost fell to the ground in his startled state at the sight of the woman.  He looked to the horizon to see if the sun was up (if he needed to), just to be certain the woman before his was not a spirit.  At her signal to stop, Jibril complied and bowed ever so slightly.  He was surprised to be spoken to in the tongue of fire, but this surprise paled to that of a woman standing before him when moments before there was morning air.*

“It would appear that you have me at a disadvantage, miss – I know not your name.  How is it that you know mine?”  Jibril stated as evenly as he could.  His eyes began to burn with a silver fire as Jibril exerted his will . . . 

OOC:  Jibril is attempting to manifest _Psionic True Sight_, visual display of silver fire in the eyes and a momentary rainbow hued flash.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Dharr looks a little startled when Wajih toasts Shalah as he does, but he covers it well.*
> 
> "If it would please you, perhaps my flower could entertain you privately tonight," Dharr says, squeezing Shalah's shoulder slightly.  She is to try to discern the man's intentions if she can, it's a game they've played before.




Realizing that Dharr did not give this newcomer her titles, Shalah was even more intrigued. _One worthy of a night's pleasure to discover what he knows,_ she thinks, her interest quickening.

*Taking her cue from Dharr's hand on her shoulder, she stands and glides towards Wajih sensually, her every movement embodying a flowing, attractive grace, a beckoning smile curving her full lips.*

[OOC: _Seduce_ as per Seductress class skill, Will Save DC 21 (10+4+7)]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2004)

*Reaching the edge of camp there is indeed a man looking too pristine to have been out in the sands long at all.  Nafeesa proceeds slowly; something about his smile is unsettling.  The guards lower their weapons as she approaches.*

"I am Nafeesa, and whom might you be?  May I ask why you are so interested in myself? " 

_This is rather strange.  I have never had someone of such obvious high rank inquire after me._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human-geine-kin Scout*

*Startled, Abdul reaches for Seif al Din, reflexively, before relaxing.  _ jumpy indeed_, he thinks to himself.  *Bowing to the man,* he says "honorable Sir, I think you for the compliment.  May I ask your name, and how you came to this oasis?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 17, 2004)

*He turns to see who it was that had grabbed his wrist.  He had been startled, but triednot to let it show on his face or in his eyes.*  "Good evening," he replies pleasantly, glancing up at the strangers face briefly before bowing slightly.  While he was bowing, he tried to think if he recognized the other man.... he was so tall, surely Tariq would remember if they had met before.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Draped over many lush silk pillows Samira, radiant jewel of Ala’Kamal, reads upon a book, the book was one of her favorite type as it told the tales of a distant land and people.  In this case of this book the people wore metal armor to protect themselves, this was unheard of in Samira’s native homeland of Keldev, such a thing would be considered a form of torture at the very least and a death sentence at the very worst. *

* Hearing the voice of the approaching Rashida Samira carefully marks her page as she gently places the old and dusty tome aside and turns towards her, a friendly smile forms as she greats the matron. *

Samira’s tone carries with it a hint of excitement but mostly it’s full of ample curiosity, “Really?  Mother, do we know whom it is?” 

* As she waits for Rashida to reply she straights properly giving the older lady an easier time at binding her long tassels of hair. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

Samira said:
			
		

> Samira’s tone carries with it a hint of excitement but mostly it’s full of ample curiosity, “Really? Mother, do we know whom it is?”
> 
> *As she waits for Rashida to reply she straights properly giving the older lady an easier time at binding her long tassels of hair. *



  "He is called Mansur a'Majid, the Divinely Protected Glorious Prince.  He is royalty, the ruler of a great nation from far beyond the mountains, and comes with offers of alliance and great wealth.  Ala'Kamal will gain the greatest prestige by securing a treaty with him, and you will be the one to set him at ease.  If Mansur a'Majid asks for you, the sultan asked me to ask you, will you go with him?  He trusts your charms, Jewel, to soften any hard edges this prince may have," Rashida says, as she selects one of Samira's most flattering dancing outfits, one in gold, bronze, amber, and deep red, along with a great deal of her finest jewelry.  

"Ala'Kamal has asked for the Dance of Two Blades, do your best child!" Rashida offers, expertly applying make-up to enhance Samira's already radiant features.  Khol extended her eyes, red ocher powder brought a becoming flush to her face, gold dust made her sparkle even in dim light.  "Go Samira, they will be waiting for you!"

*Going to the sultan's audiance chamber, Samira can see it has been decorated within an inch of its life.  Gold silk drapes soar from the ceiling, magical lights illuminate the colored glass windows, dozens of other skilled harem girls from the noble's harem serve the drinks and feed food to the men in Mansur a'Majid's train.  He seems to have no women with him, but he may simply have them under guard in the guest quarters, as viewing one's wife in public is a personal decision.*

*Peacocks are arranged about the periphery of the room, trained to keep their magificent tails spread, and acrobats and belly dancers of moderate skill give something for the guests to look at while the main entertainment prepares herself.  Adara, the sulteena, virginal sister of Ala'Mahir, sat by the sultan's side, dressed in exotic blue silks; swathed from head to toe in them.  She was purely a political bride, but Ala'Kamal was expected to produce an heir from her at some point.  Apparently she had yet to interest him fully for that duty.*

*The musicians caught sight of Samira behind the curtains, and on her signal struck up a sensuous tune.  Whirling into action with grace and beauty unknown elsewhere in the Six Cities, the Radiant Jewel of Ala'Kamal dazzled all with her talent and loveliness.  The two featherblades whirled through the incense and perfume-scented air, and the light glittered off of her gold-dusted skin.  The dance done, not a single eye in the room was not following her every move.  Pleased smiles and a raising of cups showed their pleasure, as did a smile from the sultan and a crook of his finger to have her sit on a cushion next to him.  The sulteena sat on the other side, a symbol of power and prestige... and not much else.  No one spoke to her, her conduct was the sultan's to conduct at all times.  Perhaps even more than a harem girl, she lacked any kind of freedom.*

*Ala'Kamal placed his Jewel between himself and Mansur a'Majid, signalling for a servant to bring her a cup of fine date wine.  With a brilliant smile, he gestured to his guest.*

"Is she not the finest Jewel of all the sands?" he said broadly, with a tone that booked no argument.  Mansur a'Majid nodded and regarded her with a pleased eye.

"I have never seen a woman so lovely, sultan, surely you and your city is blessed by the gods," he said graciously.  "Would you permit me the company of your Jewel for an hour or two, so that I might learn the extent of the sultan's blessing?"

*With an elegant, jewel-encrusted hand, Ala'Kamal allowed him, and Samira, that freedom.  She was now free to speak to him, as well as to pleasure him, if he should wish.*

"Such a fine dance, and with such wonderful weapons.  It is said that these dances could be put to very deadly use, if the dancer were threatened.  Is there any truth to these rumors?" Mansur said languidly, lounging on his cushions like a contented cat.

~~~



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> *Startled, Abdul reaches for Seif al Din, reflexively, before relaxing. jumpy indeed, he thinks to himself. *Bowing to the man,* he says "honorable Sir, I think you for the compliment. May I ask your name, and how you came to this oasis?"



  "I am Nu'man, Abdul-Hadid, bearer of Seif al Din.  And I am here to raise you from this meaningless, wandering existance you have condemned yourself to.  You were born with the blood of princes and sultans in your veins, you have slain a rakshasa, had your very sword come alive in your hand, and still you would rather hide yourself away in the desert.  Come with me, for I come to show you your true path in life."

~~~



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> *Reaching the edge of camp there is indeed a man looking too pristine to have been out in the sands long at all. Nafeesa proceeds slowly; something about his smile is unsettling. The guards lower their weapons as she approaches.*
> 
> "I am Nafeesa, and whom might you be? May I ask why you are so interested in myself? "
> 
> _This is rather strange. I have never had someone of such obvious high rank inquire after me_.



  "I am Rayhan, little one, and I am in need of one such as you.  Your skills are renown, even in the wilds of the desert, and I have sought you out to ask for your aid," he says with a broad smile.

~~~



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> Realizing that Dharr did not give this newcomer her titles, Shalah was even more intrigued. One worthy of a night's pleasure to discover what he knows, she thinks, her interest quickening.
> 
> *Taking her cue from Dharr's hand on her shoulder, she stands and glides towards Wajih sensually, her every movement embodying a flowing, attractive grace, a beckoning smile curving her full lips.*



  *Wajih smiles becomingly at Shalah, and seems to take on the slightly glassy-eyed look of one under her spell.  Rising to take her to his chamber, he holds her close.  As they pass through the archway to the back of the house, there's a sensation of falling, a brief, intense feeling of cold, and a moment of absolute blackness.*

*When it passes, Shalah finds herself in a room that is no part of Dharr's home!  Astoundingly decadent, and decorated in even finer materials than the sultan's harem, with gold floors, walls of ruby and diamond, hundreds of silk pillows, a low table covered with bowls of fruit so numerous it must have cost a large fortune...*

"Relax, my dear, and ask of me what you will.  Would you care for a persimmon?" Wajih asks casually, sitting down and plucking up a reddish fruit and beginning to peal it as if he didn't have a care in the world.

~~~



			
				Jubril said:
			
		

> *Jibril almost fell to the ground in his startled state at the sight of the woman. He looked to the horizon to see if the sun was up (if he needed to), just to be certain the woman before his was not a spirit. At her signal to stop, Jibril complied and bowed ever so slightly. He was surprised to be spoken to in the tongue of fire, but this surprise paled to that of a woman standing before him when moments before there was morning air.*
> 
> “It would appear that you have me at a disadvantage, miss – I know not your name. How is it that you know mine?” Jibril stated as evenly as he could. His eyes began to burn with a silver fire as Jibril exerted his will . . .



  *Jibril's enhanced sight only saw what his mundane eyes saw, though her eyes seemed a bit more luminous.*

"I am Badra, and your name is known to me as are all the events of your life.  Your arrogance, the death of those beneath you, the death of your children, your own aimless wanderings, they are all as clear to me as my own name.  You were born to serve, and I call you to a higher purpose than what you have wasted your life on before this.  I call you to serve the heirs to the Burning Thones, to keep them safe during their trials, to guard them against those who would not see the return of the true rulers of Keldev.  Do you accept this task, Windwalker?"

~~~



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> *He turns to see who it was that had grabbed his wrist. He had been startled, but triednot to let it show on his face or in his eyes.* "Good evening," he replies pleasantly, glancing up at the strangers face briefly before bowing slightly. While he was bowing, he tried to think if he recognized the other man.... he was so tall, surely Tariq would remember if they had met before.*



  *Tariq cannot remember ever meeting this man, which makes his presence all the more mysterious.*

"I am Hamzah, the Lion of the Desert, a man of not inconsiderable wealth and power.  You have never heard of me, nor will you find anyone who has.  Despite this, I offer you something that no one else would be able to; a way to find your father, and a way to gain power and prestige enough so that you would never have to wander again.  This power does not come without price, but this offer only comes once," Hamzah says, taking a step back out of the glare of the light.  For a brief moment it looked as if his eyes glowed with golden light, but then it was gone again, a mere trick of the light.

"Do you wish this chance?" he says, holding out a massive palm branded with a pecular mark.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 18, 2004)

Shalah blinks and looked around the lush room. _Why... where am I? Although it is quite nice... quite nice indeed._

*She smiles at Wajih and casually takes a seat herself. Waving away the offer of refreshments, she lounges against a nicely soft pile of silk pillows.*

"Well...." she muses, watching him through lowered lashes, "I admit to being curious as to how you knew me... and, of course, who you are." *She leans forward, gazing raptly at him.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

*Abdul bows even lower as he says  "you must be of the holy ones, you know my life as if you lived it.  You tell me things about myself, I barely admit to myself and my brother, much less others.  What is this destiny you speak of?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* As Samira takes the glass of date wine from the servant the radiant jewel smiles flirtatiously at the compliment from behind.  As she speaks with Mansur a'Majid her amber eyes dance and sparkle lightly and she sips occasionally from the wine, enough to be respectful but not enough to overdue it. *

“Indeed, Prince Mansur, I have of course been trained to defend myself, I’m far to precious to be allowed to be harmed, but surely a gentleman such as you has no need to worry about such unpleasantries?”

* Samira leans in slightly closer as she finishes speaking, a slightly seductive smile spreads across her stunning features. *


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 18, 2004)

"It is a pleasure to meet you Rayhan"  she says extending her hand.  "what is it that you need my assistance with, and how can this humble wander be of service?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Badra said:
			
		

> "I am Badra, and your name is known to me as are all the events of your life.  Your arrogance, the death of those beneath you, the death of your children, your own aimless wanderings, they are all as clear to me as my own name.  You were born to serve, and I call you to a higher purpose than what you have wasted your life on before this.  I call you to serve the heirs to the Burning Thrones, to keep them safe during their trials, to guard them against those who would not see the return of the true rulers of Keldev.  Do you accept this task, Windwalker?”




Jibril was taken aback – this woman had an amazing ability to catch him off balance.  To know so much of him. . . too much . . . more than he wanted to know about himself . . . though he had learned to bear his burden.  It was more difficult when the memories are given to the air through words.

Jibril tried to remember his studies – he had been quite the scholar when he had first started along this path.  He tried to remember anything regarding the heirs to the Burning Thrones or the true rulers of Keldev – as well as anything about a mysterious woman named Badra.

“It is true that I serve, Badra, as do all of the Windwalkers of the Five Pillars,”  Jibril replied in Ignam as well.  Jibril glanced to his right and left slightly, determining where his brethren were at, whether they had continued on their journey back to town – or if the pair were waiting on him. He looked to Badra and spoke from his heart.  “I had thought I had a higher purpose before, that I was better than others . . . and it lead to great tragedy – as you know.  I am interested in serving – in following my duty – but I would know more of what you speak before I accept this task, if you will permit me.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2004)

> "Do you wish this chance?" he says, holding out a massive palm branded with a pecular mark.




*Tariq looked first at the strangers eyes, then down at the mark upon his palm as he considered the stranger's words.  Wealth, prestige and a way to find his father?  The stranger had his undivided attention.  Yet... it would be best to remain cautious... it seemed almost too good to be true.*  "You make a most intriguing offer, and I am quite interested.  May I be so bold as to ask for you to tell me more?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

Tariq said:
			
		

> *Tariq looked first at the strangers eyes, then down at the mark upon his palm as he considered the stranger's words. Wealth, prestige and a way to find his father? The stranger had his undivided attention. Yet... it would be best to remain cautious... it seemed almost too good to be true.* "You make a most intriguing offer, and I am quite interested. May I be so bold as to ask for you to tell me more?"



  *Hamzah gave an odd smile, showing his teeth to be seemingly made of sapphire.*

"You are a gemchild, and the blood of the true rulers of Keldev flows in your veins.  The blood of the genies and janns, those with the knowledge and power to hold the thrones for thousands of years uncontested, that is what is in you, and that is what gives you this chance to take back your birthright," he murmurs, his voice thrumming through the night air.

~~~



			
				Jibril said:
			
		

> Jibril tried to remember his studies – he had been quite the scholar when he had first started along this path. He tried to remember anything regarding the heirs to the Burning Thrones or the true rulers of Keldev – as well as anything about a mysterious woman named Badra.
> 
> “It is true that I serve, Badra, as do all of the Windwalkers of the Five Pillars,” Jibril replied in Ignam as well. Jibril glanced to his right and left slightly, determining where his brethren were at, whether they had continued on their journey back to town – or if the pair were waiting on him. He looked to Badra and spoke from his heart. “I had thought I had a higher purpose before, that I was better than others . . . and it lead to great tragedy – as you know. I am interested in serving – in following my duty – but I would know more of what you speak before I accept this task, if you will permit me.”



  *Jibril would remember that the Burning Thrones were the names of the heriditary thrones of the sultans.  However, originally the Burning Thrones were held by genies, the ones that had caused the springs to flow in Keldev so that the cities could be built.  They were the ones that raised the palaces and established many of the fine things that makes Keldev the only truly civilized places for miles.  However, of a woman named Badra you know nothing other than the fact that her name means "full moon."*

"We are calling the Heirs to come prove themselves, but they will need a competent guardian and guide during their trials.  You are to be that guardian," she murmurs.

~~~



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> "It is a pleasure to meet you Rayhan" she says extending her hand. "what is it that you need my assistance with, and how can this humble wander be of service?"



  "My child is gravely wounded, and you are one of the only people that can help her.  Please, will you come with me and see what you can do?" Rayhan says, still smiling slightly.

~~~



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> * As Samira takes the glass of date wine from the servant the radiant jewel smiles flirtatiously at the compliment from behind. As she speaks with Mansur a'Majid her amber eyes dance and sparkle lightly and she sips occasionally from the wine, enough to be respectful but not enough to overdue it. *
> 
> “Indeed, Prince Mansur, I have of course been trained to defend myself, I’m far to precious to be allowed to be harmed, but surely a gentleman such as you has no need to worry about such unpleasantries?”
> 
> * Samira leans in slightly closer as she finishes speaking, a slightly seductive smile spreads across her stunning features. *



  "But you've been forced to use your skills to the point of deadly force before, haven't you?  You're a very resourceful young woman, considering how sheltered you've been.  But then again, it was not so long ago that you were able to see the city.  Someone kidnapped you, so they say.  Tell me, was it terribly exciting being able to see the city?  Would you like to see it again sometime?" Mansur asks, his eyes very bright.

~~~



			
				Abdul-Hadid said:
			
		

> *Abdul bows even lower as he says "you must be of the holy ones, you know my life as if you lived it. You tell me things about myself, I barely admit to myself and my brother, much less others. What is this destiny you speak of?"



  "You are decended from the blood of sultans!  You should be lording over them, not serving them.  Why else would you live so long, and have powers that few others do?  You have the blood of the genies in you, and you are an heir to the Burning Thrones!"

~~~



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> Shalah blinks and looked around the lush room. Why... where am I? Although it is quite nice... quite nice indeed.
> 
> *She smiles at Wajih and casually takes a seat herself. Waving away the offer of refreshments, she lounges against a nicely soft pile of silk pillows.*
> 
> "Well...." she muses, watching him through lowered lashes, "I admit to being curious as to how you knew me... and, of course, who you are." *She leans forward, gazing raptly at him.*



  "I have known you for years, for you carry the blood of my kin inside you.  You are decended from the genie sultans, those great and powerful beings who ruled Keldev many hundreds of years ago.  And now you are being called to take your rightful place on the Burning Thrones."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira continues to smile but her amber eyes show her true reaction of surprise to her companion, the wine goblet cleverly hides most of her face from the sultan.  Samira takes a bigger sip from her goblet, her keen mind working upon her reply, as her amber eyes study Mansur from a sidewise glance. *

Replying in a hush tone, her near golden eyes darting in the direction of the sultan in an unspoken warning, “My lord, if you know me as well as you appear to then you already know the answer to that.”

* Leaning back slightly upon the silk cushion Samira speaks louder knowing that Ala’Kamal will eventually be curious as to what they speak off.  Her smile glitters, as does her eyes, with interest at the mysterious man. *

“I’m somewhat found of hearing of far away places, my prince, would you be so kind as to tell me of your own homeland?  I’ve heard little of the places beyond the mountains.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid*

"Knowing me as you do, you know I know many things, but ruling from a throne is not one of them.  What makes you think I should rule?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

Shalah blinks in surprise. "Me? Ruling upon a great throne such as that? Forgive me, powerful one, but few would follow a harem-girl." *She leans back, dropping her pretense.* "Why one such as I?" She raises a questioning eyebrow. "Surely if you can do all this," she gestures at the golden floors, the gemstone walls, and fine silk hangings, "you would be better for such a postion that I."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

_How can someone whose child is gravely wounded be smiling?_ 

*With hesitation clearly written on her face, she responds, "If the child is indeed in trouble then yes I will help however I can.  If there is something else, please speak up now?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 19, 2004)

*_Sapphire-like teeth…_  The observation startled Tariq some, though he tries not to show it.  Gem-like eyes too.  Hadn’t someone once commented that he too had gem-like eyes?  Then perhaps he was like this stranger.*  “And the price?”  He inquired.


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Badra said:
			
		

> "We are calling the Heirs to come prove themselves, but they will need a competent guardian and guide during their trials.  You are to be that guardian," she murmurs.




_'Perhaps it is karma, that I have been asked to do this task,_ Jibril thought,_ 'payment for past transgressions.  If so, it would be unwise to refuse - only making things worse.'_

*Jibril thought for several moments, considering many issues.  He wasn't certain how competent he was, but Badra had been certain - and she seemed to know more about him than most anyone else.  Jibril felt that perhaps it wouls be his duty to perform this task.*

"Very well, Badra," Jibril replied. "I accept this charge - provided the Windwalkers will allow me to take my leave for this journey.  Now that I have accepted, what else is there that you may tell me?  What are my responsibilities?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2004)

Jibril said:
			
		

> _'Perhaps it is karma, that I have been asked to do this task,'_ Jibril thought, _'payment for past transgressions. If so, it would be unwise to refuse - only making things worse.'_
> 
> *Jibril thought for several moments, considering many issues. He wasn't certain how competent he was, but Badra had been certain - and she seemed to know more about him than most anyone else. Jibril felt that perhaps it wouls be his duty to perform this task.*
> 
> "Very well, Badra," Jibril replied. "I accept this charge - provided the Windwalkers will allow me to take my leave for this journey. Now that I have accepted, what else is there that you may tell me? What are my responsibilities?"



  "Your responsibilities are to guard the Heirs, come with me and I shall take you to them," she says simply, extending a hand.

~~~



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> *_Sapphire-like teeth…_ The observation startled Tariq some, though he tries not to show it. Gem-like eyes too. Hadn’t someone once commented that he too had gem-like eyes? Then perhaps he was like this stranger.* “And the price?” He inquired.



  "You must prove yourself worthy, first.  And tests for such things are not easy.  However, the rewards..." he says, his other hand showing a large emerald in it for a moment, "are undeniable.  Come with me."  At the last he extends his hand further, wanting you to grasp it.

~~~



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> _How can someone whose child is gravely wounded be smiling? _
> 
> *With hesitation clearly written on her face, she responds, "If the child is indeed in trouble then yes I will help however I can. If there is something else, please speak up now?"



  "Don't worry, this is something only you can do.  Come, I have an enchanted carpet on which to ride, so that I might take you to my child in all due haste.  It is quite large enough to take anything you might need."

~~~



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> Shalah blinks in surprise. "Me? Ruling upon a great throne such as that? Forgive me, powerful one, but few would follow a harem-girl." *She leans back, dropping her pretense.* "Why one such as I?" She raises a questioning eyebrow. "Surely if you can do all this," she gestures at the golden floors, the gemstone walls, and fine silk hangings, "you would be better for such a postion that I."



  *Wajih laughs loudly at your comment, and slaps his thigh.*

"My dear, what you see before you is mere illusion, wrought for my amusement.  You, on the other hand, are quite intelligent, and have been well-trained to read other people, and are more than capable of getting the information and reactions you want out of nearly anyone.  If that weren't enough, you have the blood of the original rulers of Keldev in your veins, the blood of the genie sultans!  You are on the only one _fit_ to rule at all," he says grandly, making expansive gestures with his hands.

~~~



			
				Abdul-Hadid said:
			
		

> "Knowing me as you do, you know I know many things, but ruling from a throne is not one of them. What makes you think I should rule?"



  "Your very heritage makes you fit to rule, and as for the rest of it... we shall test you to be certain of our choices.  Come, such an offer doesn't come more than once in a lifetime Abdul-Hadid.  Make your choice."

~~~



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> *Leaning back slightly upon the silk cushion Samira speaks louder knowing that Ala’Kamal will eventually be curious as to what they speak off.  Her smile glitters, as does her eyes, with interest at the mysterious man. *
> 
> “I’m somewhat found of hearing of far away places, my prince, would you be so kind as to tell me of your own homeland?  I’ve heard little of the places beyond the mountains.”



  "My land is warm and lush, with great natural fires that burn in every color imaginable.  We have fires of blue, green, purple, white, gold, silver, anything.  Magical power seeps from the very ground, available to anyone with the power to mold it, and the very creatures of the earth and sky are infused with magical fire.  Fantastic storms race across the sky, and my people soar through the skies on magic-born power..." Mansur says, a far-away look in his eyes, as if he was seeing into his own land once again.  "It is these wonders that I wish to restore to Keldev, wonders that only you can help me with.  Come Samira, it is time to take your rightful place amongst the royalty of Keldev," Mansur says, standing and holding out his bejeweled hand to Samira.  Curiously enough, no one else takes notice of this.  The sultan seems to be fascinated with his wine goblet, and everyone's eyes simply seem to slide over the main dias.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"It seems, I must take your word, honourable one.  Please, lead on."  Abdul says with a bow.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Badra said:
			
		

> "Your responsibilities are to guard the Heirs, come with me and I shall take you to them," she says simply, extending a hand.




“It will take but a few moments to inform one of my brethren of my need to depart for a time,”  Jibril offered by way of explanation.  “If you know me as well as you say you do, you know that I take my responsibilities quite seriously. Hence, I cannot simply disappear and cause trouble for Windwalkers.  They wouldn’t want that from me, and with the same reasoning, I will not abandon the heirs you speak of as well.”

Jibril then turned to look toward one of his brethren, hoping to call out to them and explain that he would be gone on a pilgrimage for a time.  He was part of the Windwalkers and would not betray their trust again.  He had no one else to tell, and even those he might be interested in telling, would not be interested in knowing.

Once that was accomplished, Jibril took the offered hand.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira gives a small indulging smirk to Mansur; she had heard of wild tales from wilder lands before.  She had learned that men even told tall tales to impress the occasional harem girl, especially one of her loveliness and skill, but deep down part of her realized that Mansur spoke of his homeland with to much emotion for it to be real, at least in his mind. *

She speaks loudly enough for the sultan and others to hear, “Your homeland sounds simply amazing my prince.”  Her exquisite face turns dreamy, “far to fantastic for this simple harem girl to comprehend.”

* Samira quickly forgets her daydream as Mansur’s hand delicately lifts her almost subconsciously from her cushion.  Samira’s expression turns from slight worry to confusion as Ala’Kamal fails to react to Mansur’s breach of etiquette.  Her braided hair whips around as she glances about looking for someone to react to the screen. *

“What did you do to them?  Why don’t they respond to our actions?”

* Not waiting for his reply Samira turns back towards Mansur, her confusion replaced with determination as she prepares to reach for her featherblades. *

Samira’s tone is hushed but her words are harsh as she replies coolly, “I don’t claim to know my heritage, I honestly know little of it, and though I find myself wanting to believe your words I ‘m skeptical in the end.  Explain yourself and we will see if I agree to help.  Though your display of power is considerable stay where you are as I will defend myself.”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

“I do hope your enchanted carpet is indeed large as I have a wonderful pony and my dear dog that go everywhere with me.  If this will not be any trouble I will gather my belonging, make one last call upon the new mother and baby, and say my goodbyes.”

*With that she turns lightly on her heels heading back to the heart of the camp where the tent she had been occupying was picked. *


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 20, 2004)

*For a moment, Tariq regarded the stranger, undecided.  The stranger spoke of genies, and tests, which made him curious.  He also spoke of rewards, which certainly was a temptation.  But he was still a stranger, and Tariq wondered how he had come to know so much about him.  It was daring that brought rewards, and with that thought in mind, he checked briefly to make sure Aliyy was still sleeping in his pack, before reaching out to take the stranger’s hand.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 20, 2004)

Wajih said:
			
		

> *Wajih laughs loudly at your comment, and slaps his thigh.*
> 
> "My dear, what you see before you is mere illusion, wrought for my amusement.  You, on the other hand, are quite intelligent, and have been well-trained to read other people, and are more than capable of getting the information and reactions you want out of nearly anyone.  If that weren't enough, you have the blood of the original rulers of Keldev in your veins, the blood of the genie sultans!  You are on the only one _fit_ to rule at all," he says grandly, making expansive gestures with his hands.




*Shalah smiles in superiority, as susceptable to praise as any beautiful woman.* "What you say is indeed mostly correct - though I am not the only individual in this illusionary room who has the blood of genies in my ancestory." _As my dear Twice-Cursed informs me._

*Pursing her lips in thought, she selects a ripe piece of fruit from one of the bowls on the table.* _I should humor him, I suppose...._

"How would I attain such a rule, then? I hardly think demanding the throne would suffice." *She smiles at Wajih and takes a bite of the fruit.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

Samira said:
			
		

> She speaks loudly enough for the sultan and others to hear, “Your homeland sounds simply amazing my prince.”  Her exquisite face turns dreamy, “far to fantastic for this simple harem girl to comprehend.”
> 
> * Samira quickly forgets her daydream as Mansur’s hand delicately lifts her almost subconsciously from her cushion.  Samira’s expression turns from slight worry to confusion as Ala’Kamal fails to react to Mansur’s breach of etiquette.  Her braided hair whips around as she glances about looking for someone to react to the screen. *
> 
> ...



  "I?  I have done little to them, Radiant Jewel.  For now they simply leave us in peace, to talk unfettered by conventions.  You could be so much more than you ever thought possible.  It could be you on the sultan's throne, you having the power, you being the one giving the orders.  I have come to find those worthy of the Burning Thrones, and if you pass the tests given to you, it will be _you_ who rules this city before long.  Will you care to seize the power that is yours by birthright?" Mansur says easily, a sly smile on his lips.  He seems utterly unaffected by Samira's warning.

~~~



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> *Shalah smiles in superiority, as susceptable to praise as any beautiful woman.* "What you say is indeed mostly correct - though I am not the only individual in this illusionary room who has the blood of genies in my ancestory." _As my dear Twice-Cursed informs me._
> 
> *Pursing her lips in thought, she selects a ripe piece of fruit from one of the bowls on the table.* _I should humor him, I suppose...._
> 
> "How would I attain such a rule, then? I hardly think demanding the throne would suffice." *She smiles at Wajih and takes a bite of the fruit.*



  "To take the throne, you simply have to prove yourself.  Come with me, and you will be able to test yourself before the other heirs, to determine who and how you will rule.  I will even be able to reunite you with those you had thought lost," Wajih says slyly.

~~~



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> *For a moment, Tariq regarded the stranger, undecided. The stranger spoke of genies, and tests, which made him curious. He also spoke of rewards, which certainly was a temptation. But he was still a stranger, and Tariq wondered how he had come to know so much about him. It was daring that brought rewards, and with that thought in mind, he checked briefly to make sure Aliyy was still sleeping in his pack, before reaching out to take the stranger’s hand.*



  *Aliyy continues to sleep soundly in Tariq's pack, unaffected by whatever momentous events going on around her.  They cannot possibly be as important as a nap is right now.*

*Hamzah takes Tariq's hand in an iron grip, and the world suddenly swirls around them like _kava_ in a mug, disorienting and cold.  With a wrench, all sets to rights again.  Tariq is standing on pure white sand next to a lush oasis.  Around it, white marble buildings carved so fine as to look as if they had been woven rose into the night sky, illuminated within by the warm glow of fire.  The scent of incense was in the air, and the soothing bubble of water was all that could be heard.*

"Rest here tonight, the others will be along."  And with that, Hamzah folded away like a trick of moonlight.  Behind himself, Tariq found a fine, broad pavilion scattered with hundred of pillows, looking very inviting to sleep on.

~~~



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> “I do hope your enchanted carpet is indeed large as I have a wonderful pony and my dear dog that go everywhere with me. If this will not be any trouble I will gather my belonging, make one last call upon the new mother and baby, and say my goodbyes.”
> 
> *With that she turns lightly on her heels heading back to the heart of the camp where the tent she had been occupying was picked. *



  "It is very large, I assure you," Rayhan says, still with the same odd smile.  Mother and child bid a fond and thankful farewell to their healer, calling upon the spirits of fate to wish her luck.  Taking her faithful pony and hound with her, she finds that Rayhan was not exaggerating about the size of the carpet, as it was nearly as large as a festival tent, and contained practically enough room to run around on.

*The carpet rising from the ground swiftly, the undulating calls of the Nessarine fading behind her swiftly.  The speed is fantastic, faster than any bird Nafeesa has ever seen, racing over the sands of Keldev like the sky spirits were supposed to be able to.  As she traveled, she noted that they seemed to be traveling in shade, even though the sun was directly overhead, and the wind from their passing was no more than a pleasent zepher instead of the malestrom it should be.*

*Suddenly, between one blink of her eyes and the next, the day shifts from sunlight to moonlight, and the magic carpet is alighting by an oasis, next to white marble buildings of astounding complexity.  A pavilion lies to one side, pleasingly lit with lanterns and scattered with comfortable-looking pillars.  Rayhan ushers you off the carpet and points to the pavilion.*

"Rest and refresh yourself, I will be back shortly," he says briefly, flying off into the sky so swiftly the wind itself would envy him.  It looks like there's a low table inside the pavilion laden with food and drink.  And it seems there's already someone here, a man.

~~~



			
				Jibril said:
			
		

> “It will take but a few moments to inform one of my brethren of my need to depart for a time,” Jibril offered by way of explanation. “If you know me as well as you say you do, you know that I take my responsibilities quite seriously. Hence, I cannot simply disappear and cause trouble for Windwalkers. They wouldn’t want that from me, and with the same reasoning, I will not abandon the heirs you speak of as well.”
> 
> Jibril then turned to look toward one of his brethren, hoping to call out to them and explain that he would be gone on a pilgrimage for a time. He was part of the Windwalkers and would not betray their trust again. He had no one else to tell, and even those he might be interested in telling, would not be interested in knowing.
> 
> Once that was accomplished, Jibril took the offered hand.



  "It has all be arranged, I assure you, your responsibilities will not go wanting for your absence," Badra says, and then leans forward and grasps his hand.  With a sensation of falling through infinite space, then landing, Jibril suddenly finds himself alone beside a white sand oasis, at night, in a strange place with white marble buildings he had never seen before.  Behind him a lighted pavilion stood, filled with cushions, light, and food, as well as a man, a woman, a hound, and a pony.

~~~



			
				Abdul-Hadid said:
			
		

> "It seems, I must take your word, honourable one. Please, lead on." Abdul says with a bow.



  "Quick to decide, and polite as well.  You'll do well, well indeed," Nu'man says, stepping forward and clasping Abdul's hand.  With a sudden shifting of the landscape, a feeling that the world just collapses and reformed around them, Abdul finds himself next to a white sand oasis.  Beautiful white buildings surround him, and a lighted pavilion is at his back.  A man wearing the desert garb of the Windwalker scouts is also by the oasis, while a man, a woman, and a few beasts are in the pavilion.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2004)

*He closed his eyes and slowly shook his head, before taking a good look at his surroundings.  The incense, the sound of the water, the appearance of the buildings, it all appeared to be quite comfortable.  He looks back at Hamzah speaks, but before he could reply, the stranger was gone.*  “Very well, good night,” he said at last to the empty air.  *The pavilion appeared to be quite cozy.  While he waited for others to arrive, he tried to rest, though he felt quite curious about what was to come*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira shows little emotion but nods her head and lowers her arms to a more natural position, her lush lips form a small charming smile as she walks the final few steps to Mansur. *

“Considering what I’ve seen so far I have no reason to doubt you…  Your people are enlightened enough to except the rule of a female?  If so tell me of these tests?  You implied there is more than just me...  Tell me of these other heirs?  Are you here to guide me, or just to inform me of this challenge?”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2004)

*Shalah raises a questioning eyebrow.* _Those I had thought lost?... But...._

"Very well, I will accompany you." *She stands, gracefully rising to her feet.* "Of course, I must gather my belongings and say farewell to Dharr.... in the meantime, tell me - what are these tests that you speak of?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

*Slinging her pack over the back of Dahad and calling Adham back to her side they head toward the pleasant pavilion.  Her eyes range about taking in the peaceful sight.  Leaving her friends to rest in the soft sand outside the pavilion Nafeesa enters.  She notices a man lounging about, approaching him she introduces her self and asks to take seat assuming this was his oasis.*

" I am Nafeesa.  May I sit and rest while I wait?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*

Jibril was not prepared for the speed at which Badra moved and grasped his hand.  He was startled and concerned that he had failed his brethren, despite the assurances the Badra made.  Unfortunately, as he looked around his new surroundings with a frown, he didn’t immediately recognize where he was . . .

Jibril took notice of the woman, who was currently introducing herself to a man lounging on some pillows.  He bowed slightly in direction of the man and woman upon his arrival – not wanting to interrupt their private conversation. Instead, after the bow, he scanned the horizon looking for familiar landmarks . . . or even familiar stars.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2004)

*The solitude of the pavilion is soon broken when a beautiful young lady arrived.  Seeing her approach, Tariq got to his feet and bowed low.*  “It is very nice to meet you, Nafeesa.  My name is Tariq.”  He smiled and gestured around at the empty pillows.  “Please do!  I would greatly appreciate the company.”

*Out of the corner of his eye, he saw another man enter the pavilion as well.  He bowed in return to the stranger, and gestured for him to approach.  Now that there were others here, perhaps he could learn more about what was going on.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 21, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid*

*Abdul looks behind for his guide and finds him gone.* "Brother, this is most strange." *So he approaches the pavillion.  "Ho the camp, can any tell where we are?  I just had the most miraculous experience.  I was told I was to rule, and left here?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *The solitude of the pavilion is soon broken when a beautiful young lady arrived.  Seeing her approach, Tariq got to his feet and bowed low.*  “It is very nice to meet you, Nafeesa.  My name is Tariq.”  He smiled and gestured around at the empty pillows.  “Please do!  I would greatly appreciate the company.”
> 
> *Out of the corner of his eye, he saw another man enter the pavilion as well.  He bowed to the stranger, and gestured for him to approach.  Now that there were others here, perhaps he could learn more about what was going on.*





"The pleasure is mine." with a smile on her face Nafeesa thanks Tariq and takes a place on a pillow across from him.  Seeing him look up and gesture for someone else to come forward she watches with growing curiosity. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

Samira said:
			
		

> * Samira shows little emotion but nods her head and lowers her arms to a more natural position, her lush lips form a small charming smile as she walks the final few steps to Mansur. *
> 
> “Considering what I’ve seen so far I have no reason to doubt you…  Your people are enlightened enough to except the rule of a female?  If so tell me of these tests?  You implied there is more than just me...  Tell me of these other heirs?  Are you here to guide me, or just to inform me of this challenge?”



  "My people accept the rule of anyone with the propery abilities, whether they are a woman or a man is of no consequence.  The tests will only be revealed at the proper time, as is expected, but there will be tests of intelligence, of creativity, of strength of will and of arms.  I will take you to the proper place to meet the other heirs, and will return to guide you from time to time," Mansur says, reaching out his hand and touching Samira on the shoulder.

~~~



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> *Shalah raises a questioning eyebrow.* Those I had thought lost?... But....
> 
> "Very well, I will accompany you." *She stands, gracefully rising to her feet.* "Of course, I must gather my belongings and say farewell to Dharr.... in the meantime, tell me - what are these tests that you speak of?"



  "All such things will be taken care of, I assure you.  The tests... will all come in good time," Wajih says, and then touches her on the shoulder.

~~~

*Both former harem girls find themselves in the white sand oasis, all their possessions in neat bundles next to them (or standing in the case of the camel).  They're surrounded by white buildings of beautiful complexity, and a small number of people are also here, some in a well-appointed pavilion, and some standing just outside it.*

~~~



			
				Jibril said:
			
		

> Jibril took notice of the woman, who was currently introducing herself to a man lounging on some pillows. He bowed slightly in direction of the man and woman upon his arrival – not wanting to interrupt their private conversation. Instead, after the bow, he scanned the horizon looking for familiar landmarks . . . or even familiar stars.



  *Jibril could see no familiar landmarks, and while some of the stars looks vaguely familiar, it was hard to say.*

*Behind Jibril, he suddenly noted four other figures.  One was clearly a Nessarine woman, a Dustkissed to be prescise, in the elaborate garb of a spirit-talker.  Another was a flamekissed man with reddish skin and bright yellow hair, wearing the fine leather scale armor of a prosperous ghulam, with a golden scimitar in his belt.  There are also two Atiik, one seemingly normal, dressed in leather studded with stone and bone, with light hammers in his belt, and a dour expression on his face.  The other has white, glittering skin and hair, and is clearly a gemchild.  He wears sand-colored robes, a wide-brimmed hat, a cloak and dark sandles, and is carrying a bag.  Curiously he seems to have not a single weapon  present.*

*The normal Atiik and the ghulam walk up to Jibril, both offering bows.*

"They kidnapped you too, didn't they?  To guard these... 'heirs,' right?" the flamekissed man says.  "I am Suhayb."  

"Omran," the Atiik allows, looking at the other two as they make their way to the pavilion.

*In the pavilion, the dustkissed and the gemchild arrive, both carrying the minimum in the way of belongings.  The dustkissed woman has the dusty skin and hair of her type, as well as the dry, brown eyes, cracked lips, and thin build.*

"So you're the other heirs?  I am Cala, of the Radiant Sands tribe of the Nessarine."

"I'm Tarek al Saoud, Exalted priest of the Five Pillars," the gemchild offers with a quiet bow.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2004)

*He looks up when he hears someone shouting from outside the pavilion, and wonders if he should go and investigate.  However, the dustkissed and the other gemchild were much more interesting to him.  As they approached, he rose once more and bowed, a smile touching his lips.*  “Tarek al Saoud, Cala, it is a pleasure to meet you.  My name is Tarek Salim, and if I may be so bold as to provide introductions, this lovely lady is known as Nafeesa.  We both arrived not too long ago.”  He looked first at the dustkissed, then at the gemchild.  “Do either of you two know what the naturew of these tests will be?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* The sudden departure wasn’t something Samira had expected, but she mentally scorns herself for not realizing it as she slow spins around and looks at the new exotic surroundings hopeless trying to place herself.  Her face takes on a stunned expression as the buildings and the people memorize her but they’re all forgotten as she finishes her circle, her lost beloved had been standing right next to her the whole time. *

“Shalah?  Is that really you?”

* Samira takes a small timid step as a look of growing excitement spread across her face.  Reaching out with her delicate fingers she lightly brushes Shalah’s golden hair.  Reassured by the tangible feeling of the hair Samira brakes out into a large smile as she wraps the shorter girl into her loving embrace. *

“You said there was no hope for us yet here we stand…  I’ve missed you my beloved.”

*Samira lightly kisses the young maiden as tears of joy seep down her exquisite cheeks. *


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nafeesa stands at the mention of her name and comes to stand near Tariq.  She smiles sweetly to each and bows her head slightly in respect.  She is surprised to see another Gemchild.  All her life she was told time and again just how rare her blood truly was.  Her interest is sparked by the mention of tests so she listens carefully to what each has to say.*

_Test?  What does he mean Test?  I was brought to heal a child.  This is indeed interesting._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

*Shalah blinked in surprise as Wajih touched her shoulder and she appeared somewhere else. Looking around at the buildings and hearing voices of people, she is still assimilating her new surroundings when she is startled by Samira's voice.*

“Samira?” Shalah says in disbelief. “But, the harem….” *Suddenly she recalls Wajih’s words about reuniting her with those she had thought lost. With a smile, she presses close to the taller woman and returns her kiss passionately.* “I had never thought to be able to see you again, dear one!”


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Suhyab & Omran said:
			
		

> "They kidnapped you too, didn't they?  To guard these... 'heirs,' right?" the flamekissed man says.  "I am Suhayb."
> 
> "Omran," the Atiik allows, looking at the other two as they make their way to the pavilion.




Jibril bowed to the two new arrivals, and said, “Greetings to you both.  Indeed, it seems that perhaps that would be the correct word for what happened.  I certainly believe that those honored individuals who gathered us would not take no for an answer.  They certainly didn’t take ‘just a moment’ for an answer.”

“But, that is done and past.  I do not recognize any of the landmarks or even the stars.  Do either of you?” Jibril asked.

Jibril noticed others arriving, but wanted to be certain of their surroundings and location before meeting the others. _‘I won’t be much of a guide if I don’t even know where we started from . . . or perhaps I am not meant to be that type of guide,’_ Jibril wondered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Choked with emotion Samira simply nods her head in agreement, while she continues to embrace Shalah with all of her strength and love. *

“I know…  It’s simply a miracle.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

*After a few minutes, Shalah disentangles herself from the taller woman.*

"Come now, dearheart, let us see where we are." She frowns slightly. "I mistrust this situation...." Her eyes alight on the pavillion.

*Keeping her arm around Samira's trim waist, Shalah gently guides her in the direction of the pavillion, leaving both her and Samira's, belongings where they lay, and the camel where he stands, looking lost.* _I doubt that they are going to be disturbed there... and I don't know what to do with Steamcloud right now, anyway._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira nods her head in agreement, the wonderful large smile still on her face, and looks content as she allows Shalah to guide her as her own hands mimic those of Shalah.  Her amber eyes enthusiastically look upon the many wonders that is the pavilion and it’s neighboring structures. *

“I will gladly fallowing you anywhere my beloved.  I know what you mean, I’m not sure what to think…”  She looks slightly flustered, “To be honest, this whole thing reminds me of a dream I have often fantasize about since the incident.”

* Samira reassuringly squeezes her love both for Shalah reassurance as well as to reassurance herself that it isn’t simply another  dream.*

“To be honest, my belove, I’m still worried I’m going to wake up to find myself once again in the harem and your gone.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

*Ignored by all, Abdul says to Seif al Din "Leader indeed!  I can't get the attention of one pavillion, much less a nation."  ~So much for that he thinks.~  * He sets about looking for water and any indication of where he might be.  Position of the sun, constellations, anything that might give him a clue.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Abdul looks behind for his guide and finds him gone.* "Brother, this is most strange." *So he approaches the pavillion.  "Ho the camp, can any tell where we are?  I just had the most miraculous experience.  I was told I was to rule, and left here?"



  *Cala turns to Abdul, raising at eyebrow at his muttering.*

"I believe everyone is as much in the dark as you, youngling.  Our hosts would be the only ones with the answers to those questions, and they have chosen to leave us alone this night.  Come, tell us your name, eat, drink, for we may not have the food on the morrow," the dustkissed says with typical Nessarine fatalism.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Jibril bowed to the two new arrivals, and said, “Greetings to you both.  Indeed, it seems that perhaps that would be the correct word for what happened.  I certainly believe that those honored individuals who gathered us would not take no for an answer.  They certainly didn’t take ‘just a moment’ for an answer.”
> 
> “But, that is done and past.  I do not recognize any of the landmarks or even the stars.  Do either of you?” Jibril asked.



  *Both Suhayb and Omran shake their heads."

"When I left Samak, it was daylight, and now it is night.  Even the stars don't look quite right here..." Suhayb says with a shake of his head.

"Then the explanation is that we are not truly here, in Keldev.  The genies have brought us to their own domain to wait," Omran says, scowling in the direction of the pavilion.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

OOC:It appears I am confused as to everyones positions.  I had no idea that the "guards" were even at the pavillion.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

*Everyone is at the complex of the oasis, buildings, and pavilion.  It seems that all the heirs are in the pavilion, while the guards are outside by the oasis.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Cala turns to Abdul, raising at eyebrow at his muttering.*
> 
> "I believe everyone is as much in the dark as you, youngling.  Our hosts would be the only ones with the answers to those questions, and they have chosen to leave us alone this night.  Come, tell us your name, eat, drink, for we may not have the food on the morrow," the dustkissed says with typical Nessarine fatalism.




"I am Abdul-Hadid, and I have not been called youngling, since the youth of (fill in the name of the current sultan's grandfather).  Although to you I may still be a youngling.  And this is my brother, Seif al Din, he says indicating the falchion.  It is an honor to take a meal with you." * He says with a bow.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 23, 2004)

*Tariq raised his eyebrows slightly at Abdul’s words, his green eyes moving from him, down to his falchion.  Perhaps the man was suffering from the heat, for him to think that a weapon was his brother.  Or perhaps he was mad.  Either way, he smiled pleasantly, and brushed his dark blue hair out of his eyes.  “Cala speaks words of wisdom.  Come!  Let us partake in refreshment, and learn about each other.”  With that said, he offered his arm to Nafeesa.  In particular, he was curious about the other two gemchildren.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 23, 2004)

*Shalah smiles stunningly at Samira.* "Don't worry dearheart, I'm not going to disappear - and I don't think that this is a dream."

*Entering the pavillion, she glances around at the many people gathered inside, her arm still firmly about Samira's slender waist.*

"Hello," she says huskly, "Are all of you here because you were told you were to be tested for these 'Thrones' as well?"

*The woman who enters the pavillion with a dancer's grace is about 5' 7", with long golden hair, tinged with red that shimmers when she moves. Her exotic, slanted, khol-lined eyes seem to be molten gold, and her skin almost sparkles with a golden bronze sheen. She is wearing a light golden veil, and her dancer's outfit consists mostly of scarves artfully arranged, all in colors of red and gold and trimmed with small bells. She has her arm comfortably around the waist of a tall, beautiful red-haired woman, much as close friends or a lover might.*

[OOC: B.S., you can describe Samira if you choose. ]


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Suhayb said:
			
		

> "When I left Samak, it was daylight, and now it is night.  Even the stars don't look quite right here..." Suhayb says with a shake of his head.




"I would agree, my friend," Jibril commented, "nor are there any landmarks that I can discern . . . and I have traveled to all of the five cities."



			
				Omran said:
			
		

> "Then the explanation is that we are not truly here, in Keldev.  The genies have brought us to their own domain to wait," Omran says, scowling in the direction of the pavilion.




"It would seem so,"  Jibril added.  "Perhaps we should do as asked then . . . for one would not want to anger a genie - particularly in their own domain.  It is good to meet you both . . . I sense that we will be traveling together for a time, so we should discuss our respective talents.  Though that can wait until we meet the heirs and refresh ourselves as well."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 23, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Before arriving at the pavilion Samira gives a sultry smile as she replies witty yet honestly to Shalah, “I agree, us being clothed is proof enough that this is no dream of mine.”

* Enter the pavilion Samira seems a bit more interested in the details of the structure than the people inside but she smiles friendly to all that are gathered.  Her repeated affectionate smiles at the veiled female at her side leaves little doubt of her feelings for her. *

Still in Shalah’s embrace Samira continues to give warm smiles as she introduces them, “I’m Samira, the radiant jewel of Ala’Kamal…”  Blushing her voice trials off as her smile turns apologetic, “Sorry, old habit as I imagine I no longer belong to him so I guess the radiant jewel of Shalah is more fitting now.” 

Bowing her head at her gold haired companion Samira continues, “and this, of course, is Shalah.”









*OOC:*


I would rather not have Samira’s marking of territory lost…  I’ve also have a page long description in the RG but if you insist…  “flawless perfection.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I would agree, my friend," Jibril commented, "nor are there any landmarks that I can discern . . . and I have traveled to all of the six cities."
> 
> "It would seem so,"  Jibril added.  "Perhaps we should do as asked then . . . for one would not want to anger a genie - particularly in their own domain.  It is good to meet you both . . . I sense that we will be traveling together for a time, so we should discuss our respective talents.  Though that can wait until we meet the heirs and refresh ourselves as well."



  *Sahayb nods at Jibril's words*

"You speak wisdom, Jibril.  Come, some wine would do wonders to slake my thirst.  If Badra could transport me from Sakar to here in the blink of an eye, surely she made sure there was good wine here," the flamekissed says with a smile, turning to stride up to the pavilion.

*The pavilion itself is made from cool white marble and intricately carved.  The floor is smooth and cool, and incense-scented braziers sit in the corner to ward off the night's chill.  Dozens of silk pillows lie around for people's lounging, and silk curtains, set to drop at a touch, are able to offer a bit of privacy.  The table in the middle is practically groaning with the food set on it.  Fresh coffee is here, in a silver pot, ground cardamom pods ready nearby for flavor.  Bowls of dates are scattered all over the table in small stone bowls.*

*Al-kabsa, rice cooked with chicken, spices, and vegetables is in one are bowl, while a lamb prepared al-mandi, barbecued in a deep covered hole with rice and spices, is in another, the meat looking incredibly tender.  Another platter holds jarish, wheat cooked with sour milk, spiced, boiled, and topped with chopped hot peppers and onions.  Selek, hot rice pudding cooked in meat broth and milk until soft, provides a less-spicy alternative.  The ubiquitous, unleavend kubez bread is scattered all over the table, along with bowls of garlic-scented hummus.*

*The crowning dish is something usually only seen on feast days, kharuf mahshi, baby lamb stuffed with rice, nuts and raisins, rubbed outside with a paste of onion crushed with cinnamon, cloves and cardamom and browned all over in bubbling sawn, clarified cow or goat butter, before roasting.  It is a kingly dish, well suited for those called heirs.  At the far end of the table are dishes of spices, salt, and butter, as well as three ceramic carafes of wine of five palm quality, one of the best available.  Plates, bowls, knives, and goblets are all arranged around the table, made of fine ceramic and trimmed with copper and bronze.*

*Above you the pavilion is lit with many bronze and stained glass lamps, providing a warm, multi-colored glow over the entire place.  The smells from the table are incredibly enticing; it obvious they were prepared by master chefs.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 23, 2004)

*Nafeesa takes Tariq's arm and lets him lead her*


----------



## Keia (Jul 23, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Suhayb said:
			
		

> "You speak wisdom, Jibril.  Come, some wine would do wonders to slake my thirst.  If Badra could transport me from Sakar to here in the blink of an eye, surely she made sure there was good wine here," the flamekissed says with a smile, turning to stride up to the pavilion.




*Jibril, smiling still, looked at Suhayb at the comment and nodded in agreement, following him into the pavilion.  Jibril thought briefly on what the proper protocol was . . . what food could or should they eat, how should he address the 'heirs', etc.*

_'Badra? That's odd, she must move quickly to have transported myself, gathered Suhayb and returned again,'_ Jibril thought. _'Unless Badra was a title, not a name . . . or genies have even greater powers . . . or Suhayb was not entirely truthful.  Regardless, the situation bears watching.'_

*Jibril bowed again upon reaching the pavilon and seeing the 'heirs.'  He kept his eyes slightly lowered and did not address them, waiting to be addressed.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *Shalah smiles stunningly at Samira.* "Don't worry dearheart, I'm not going to disappear - and I don't think that this is a dream."
> 
> *Entering the pavillion, she glances around at the many people gathered inside, her arm still firmly about Samira's slender waist.*
> 
> "Hello," she says huskly, "Are all of you here because you were told you were to be tested for these 'Thrones' as well?"



Abdul replies, "my guide said nothing of tests, simply that I was meant to rule, and brought me here.  Although, that wouldn't be the first time, I was given incomplete information."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 24, 2004)

He gently leads Nafeesa over to the table, making small talk with her and any others who might accompany them.  The foods that were arrayed upon the table looked wonderfully enticing, and he had no doubt that they would taste as wonderful as they looked.  Good food, remarkable women… truly, this was the life that he desired.

Then, he noticed others entering the pavilion, the Windwalker that he had seen earlier, and others as well.  “My dear Nafeesa, I beg your forgiveness, but I must excuse myself for a moment,” he said quietly.  Should she assent, he would make his way to the Windwalker.  "Pardon my interruption," he said quietly, bowing to them.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2004)

*Nafeesa walks leisurely at Tariq's side enjoying the company.  His interest is captured by four others walking toward the pavilion.  She barely hears him ask to be excused from her as she is rather over-whelmed by this whole situations.*

"why, yes.  Of course." She responds with a sweet smile playing on her lips.

*As Tariq walks away Nafeesa notices two stunning women walking toward the Pavilion and she wonders what such pampered creatures are doing out in the middle of the sands.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> Should she assent, he would make his way to the Windwalker.  "Pardon my interruption," he said quietly, bowing to them.




Jibril bowed in return, and said, "Of course, honorable sir, though there is nothing to interrupt.  How may I help you?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2004)

*At the newcomers interuption, Abdul looks about him again, and notices the women.*  _Now I know why I was not noticed._  *Turing to the man who spoke.*  "Abdul-Hadid," he says with a bow.  "How may I be of service?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

*Cala digs into the meal with gusto, piling her plate high with food and devouring it so quickly one would think she had conjured it away.  Cup after cup of coffee, as well as glasses of water pass her lips, and she smiles in appreciation.*

"Truly a kingly gesture, to feed us thusly.  And now, what of the rest of you?  From whence where you plucked?  Though I can guess at some," she says, giving Samira and Shalah a pointed glance.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2004)

*Nafeesa takes a look around and seeing no one is quick to answer she starts with the introductions.*

"I am Nafeesa.  I am a wanderer.  I go where I am needed, healing or helping, however I can.  I had just finished helping deliver a child, when I was approached by a man who appeared out of nowhere asking for my assistance in healing his child.  When I arrived here I introduced my self to Tariq" Pointing towards the where He stood talking with a few others.  " He had mentioned something about tests and another had mentioned tests, which were not brought up by the one who came to me." 

*Turning to the two pampered women Nafeesa inquires about their experience*

"Please ladies, I am rather curious as to how you two came to be part of this."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 26, 2004)

> Jibril bowed in return, and said, "Of course, honorable sir, though there is nothing to interrupt. How may I help you?"




"My name is Tariq Salim, of Sagheer.  I was wondering where you and your companions are from, and how it is that you came to be here?"  Out of the corner of his eye, he noticed two particularly stunning women as they walked arm in arm into the pavilion.  However, he had just started a conversation with this gentleman, and it would be rude to turn his attention away from him to look at the two newcomers.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

*Shalah glances at Samira in surprise and slight disbelief at her claim to be 'Shalah's Radiant Jewel'. She smiles at Samira, but nonetheless appears to be thinking deeply upon something.*

*Hearing Nafeesa's words, she turns toward the other woman.*

"I was brought here by a man named Wajih... a merchant-prince, or so I was told. He was concluding some business with my master Dharr, and I was engaged to dance for them - then to entertain Wajih for the night." 

*Smoothly disengaging herself from Samira, she pours two glasses of wine, then hands one to Samira before pulling her down to sit on a pile of silken pillows.*

"He, however, had different plans. He told me of the tests, and that I was an heir to the Burning Thrones. He asked me to go with him - I agreed. Then, I found myself here." *She sips the wine.* "I have been many places - from desert oasis to city streets to the most pampered harem - but never have I seen a spectacle the like of which Wajih's chamber was, nor have I seen night fall so quickly."
*She gestures outside and leans back, her arm comfortably around Samira.*


_[OOC: Edited to include a line at the beginning that should have been in there the first time I posted this....]_


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> "My name is Tariq Salim, of Sagheer.  I was wondering where you and your companions are from, and how it is that you came to be here?"




Jibril kept the hood of his cloak up and continued to keep his scarred head from being visible.  He bowed slightly and remained so, keeping his eyes on the waist and hands of the person he was speaking to.

"I cannot speak for my companions, but my name is Jibril a'Mussan of Harr and I am a Windwalker by trade," Jibril explained quietly, not wanting to disrupt other conversations ongoing. "As for how I came here, I suspect it was no different than anyone else – at least at the end.  I was just completing my patrol when a woman appeared to me in the desert.  The woman, called Badra, took my hand and transported me here.  Mentioning something about protecting and guiding the heirs to the throne."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* With an appreciative grin towards her beloved Samira takes the wine. As she listens to Shalah’s story Samara slowly sips upon the wine. *

“My own tale is much of the same except that Mansur a'Majid was a prince from a distant land, beyond the mountains to the east of Binum, that had comes to make a deal with Sultan Ala’Kamal, a deal with would make Ala’Kamal an extremely rich man, maybe even the richest of all of the sultans.  Mansur was quite powerful; he was able to make it so that no one paid us any attention as we spoke of the test and of his ancestry lands.” 

*Recalls Mansur's words Samira's amber eyes go distant as she places the wine, half finished, on the floor next to her and proceeds to wrap her now free hand around Shalah's slender waist.  * 

“Mansur deceptions where beyond my wildest dreams…  He talked of magical fires of every colors, and creatures born of these magical fires, he wanted my help in returning them to Keldev.”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Nafeesa listens to each tale in turn.  Wondering why everyone else is talking of tests and ruling.   Feeling quite out of place and longing to either get on with this or be on her way again.  She smiling again as the second lady finished her version*

"It is a pleasure to meet the both of you.  What of you Cala, if I may ask?  What has brought you out here?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 26, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

*Abdul makes his way around the table gathering food and ansewering any questions, poised to him.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

"I was approached by a man who called himself Az'marash, an old and powerful looking Nessarine who arrived on sandworm back in a most spectacular fashion.  I took him for the genuine thing when he asked to see me, and spoke of the need to test the heirs of the Burning Thrones.  He spoke of my obvious qualifications, and then with a touch of his hand, brought me here," Cala says in response to Nafeesa's question.  Tarek has a very similar story.  He was approached by a man he assumed was one of his superiors, the conversation had taken an odd turn about the Burning Thrones, and with a touch, he was here.

*You can speak and feast late into the night. The food is indeed as good as it smells, the wine is wonderful, the coffee is quite fresh.  When the meal starts to wind down, with no warning at all, a small crowd of people is standing at the opposite side of the pavilion.  Everyone recognizes someone; these are the people that took you here, on carpet or camel or dizzying touch.*

*The woman Jibril, Suhayb, and Omran know as Badra steps forward, seemingly dressed as a prosperous wife, with elegant hennaed hands.*

"You are the heirs of Keldev, the rightful rulers of the Burning Thrones.  You have been brought here to test your skills, minds, and spirits so you will be able to rule.  These three here," she says, waving at Jibril, Suhayb, and Omran, "are your guardians for these trials, an impartial judge if you will.  However, undoubtably you have questions, and during this time, it is not rudeness to ask them."


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*

*Jibril continued the conversations, though seemed to hear the same or similar story again and again.  He patiently waited until the others present had had their fill of the food before sampling some of it himself.  He didn't have a need to eat, but the desire was certainly there.*

*Jibril did not avail himself of the wines or other possible intoxicating drinks, preferring to keep his senses about him in this strange land.  He was trying to be observant, watching for trouble . . . and yet was still almost taken unawares by the arrival of those that brought them here.*

*He had questions, but waited until the appropriate time to ask . . . after the heirs had been able to voice their own questions.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 28, 2004)

Shalah takes a sip of her wine to cover her surprise at the appearance of the group, and settles further back into her cushions and against Samira.

"What are these tests that you speak of?" She asks into the momentary silence. "What do they consist of - and why do we need to be tested?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Having been distracted most of the evening by Shalah’s presence Samira tried to hide her surprise at the sudden appearance of the new arrivals but one quick look around those gathered left her more forgiving with her this failure, all where surprised it seems. *

* Feeling slightly uncomfortable with all the talk of tests and she nestled in closer to her beloved.  Nodding her head quickly in agreement with Shalah’s words Samira added her own questions before any of them could be answered, it was done not in rudeness but to finish Samira’s own thoughts that Shalah had unintentional left incomplete. *

“And who are we being tested against?  Those gathered here, others not seen here, or against some other standard?”

* Samira glances nervously at Shalah as she waits for her own answers. *


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2004)

*Nafeesa is not too surprised by the arrival of the group.  She makes her self a little more comfortable for she is sure they are in for a long talk this night.  One of the two entangled women spoke asking the question Nafeesa was sure the rest of these "Heirs" had been pondering.  She decides to inquire as to her roll in this group.*

"We have our "Heirs" and our guides... where does that leave me?  I seem to be the only one not spoken to of Thrones or Tests."


[ooc: she will not ask her question till after Shalah's question has been answered.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

"These tests," Badra says promptly, obviously having anticipated the question, "will not only satisfy each of us of the others' choice of heir, but also allow you to test yourselves.  Most of you have not been trained to rule, and these tests will temper you.  There will be tests of logic, of knowledge, of creativity, strength of arms and of will, teamwork, and resourcefulness, all things that a sultan must have to rule."

*When Nafeesa asks her own question, Rayhan steps forward.*

"I will confess to a bit of trickery to convince you to go with me.  For the ill child is Keldev, and you are the only healer that can restore her to her former glory by ruling wisely and well," he says with the same odd smile you remember from this morning.  Or was it yesterday?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 29, 2004)

After making polite conversation with Jobril, Tariq will rejoin Nafeesa, and listen to the conversations between the others.  It seemed that everyone was here for the same purpose.

At last, their hosts arrived, and Tariq listened with interest to what they had to say.  For the moment, the others had voiced his own questions, so he was content to be silent and remain comfortably reclined upon a pillow.


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril heard the other questions, but sensed that there was a question that was not asked.  Perhaps the others were afraid of the repercussions of those who brought them, but if Jibril was to start protecting and guiding them, it should start here.

"Forgive my impertinence and ignorance, honored hosts, but who are you to judge who is and is not worthy to rule Keldev?"  Jibril asked with as much respect as he could muster - which was quite a bit.  He had a suspicion who these were from the powers they wielded, but it was better to ask the question and be certain.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2004)

*Nafeesa opens her mouth to respond, but is stopped short by Rayhan's erie smile.*

_Rule? Me? This is most interesting_ 

*She is distracted from her thoughts by the return of Tariq.  She smiles up at him and makes room for him to sit down beside her.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

"We are the kin of the genie sultans of Keldev.  We know our own bloodlines, and know that you are the most able to rule," Badra says simply.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 29, 2004)

Shalah finishes off her wine and sets the glass down nearby.

"Are the Thrones that you speak of the same as those of the six cities of Keldev?" She asks, raising an eyebrow in inquiry, her expression giving the impression that she already knows the answer, but simply wants it stated in plain language. “One for each of us save three?” She gestures languidly in the direction of Jibril, Suhayb, and Omran. “We of the ‘heirs’ know our rewards should we succeed; what are theirs?”

Shalah strokes Samira’s hair gently, much like one would to calm a frightened, but beloved, child.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

"What other thrones would their be?  As for your guardians, they will have positions in your courts.  They are here not only to protect you physically, but to advise you and guide you.  Their worth will become apparent soon," Badra says, nodding at the guardians.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 29, 2004)

Smoothly interjecting on the heels of Badra's answer, Shalah continues. "And if we fail?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

"We have chosen wisely.  You will not fail, only improve your strength.  But if you choose to fail, then will be taken beyond Keldev so that you will be unable to speak of this for all time," Badra says with a hard glance at Shalah.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Looking less nervous after Badra’s answers Samira leans back, making it easier for Shalah to stroke her hair as Samira gives her a pleased smile.  Though her smile would suggest otherwise Samira’s attention never wavers from Badra and Samira’s orangey eyes fall back upon her when she mentions heritage as she sits up. *

Glancing around at the others apologetically Samira speaks softly,  “I know that it deals not without the test but if you know our heritages could you please tell me mine?”  Her voice goes distant as she continues, “I was found in the desert, alone and abandoned by a simply merchant.”


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

*After asking his question, Jibril listened with interest and deference as the 'heirs' asked their questions.  He hoped to learn more about them bythe questions they asked and the information they offered.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 30, 2004)

*Shalah nods with seeming satisfaction when Badra answers and continues lounging comfortably, seemingly unaffected by Badra's sharp glance. One watching would almost guess that she knew the answer to that question as well, and merely wanted it spoken out loud.*
"One must always know the consequences of failure," she murmurs softly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Glancing around at the others apologetically Samira speaks softly,  “I know that it deals not without the test but if you know our heritages could you please tell me mine?”  Her voice goes distant as she continues, “I was found in the desert, alone and abandoned by a simply merchant.”



  "Five generations ago, one of your ancestors was born in the harem of Mansur's father.  He married into common blood later in life, as did his ancestors, until your father, a flamekissed wanderer, came upon a fire nymph at her oasis.  And though he knew it was dangerous, he dared to love her.  Unfortunetly, you were scarcely conceived before he was burnt to death in the fires of your mother's passion.  It was not something she could control, and she mourned your father greatly.  She carried you with a heavy burden of sorrow in her heart, and when you were born, left her oasis of fire to leave you at an oasis of water.  She wanted you to be taken by your father's people and raised by them, as she was too full of sadness to do so.  After you were safely away, she returned to her oasis and has never left," Badra says instantly, as if she had anticipated Samira's question.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira’s amber eyes go wide as she listens to Badra’s causal retelling of her lost and unknown heritage.  When Badra finishes her telling Samira is quickly lost in thought for a few long minutes, but she finally replies. *

“My father?  What was his name?  Mother too…?  Is my mother still alive?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

"Your father's name was Bishr al Dabir.  He was born in Akhdar, the son of one of the sultan's clerks.  He wandered from a young age, and was welcomed by many of the Nessarine tribes, Cala's among them.  Your mother still lives, her name is Azizah.  That knowledge may become useful to you later.

"Now, your first test will be a test of your ingenuity.  When dawn breaks, out of the buildings will come seven creatures.  Each of them holds a crown, a crown that rightly belongs to one of you.  You must determine which creature holds your crown, and find some way to obtain it.  You may work together and help the others get their crowns.  You may use persuation, trickery, threats, violence, or anything else you wish to get them.  If you do not have them by noon, the creatures will leave, and you will have to chase them.  They will not attack you immediately when they arrive, so do not be shocked at some of the creatures that appear.  You may want to slay some of them on sight, but you have at least a few minute's grace to change their attitudes however you wish," Badra says, her eyes bright and luminous.  "Enjoy your evening..."

_To the ears of the guaridans_


Spoiler



This is a dangerous game they play; the risk of injury is great, and there even is a risk of death.  Be ready to rescue them against folly.  Do not speak of this to them, though advise them against violence if they counsel it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira starts to ask Badra more questions about her heritage but the words die on her tongue as Badra changed subjects but so close to the truth Samira is unable to avoid asking the questions for long. *

 “My mother’s name, how will this serve me?  Where’s the location of my mother’s oasis and can meet her when the tests are done?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

"You will see, Samira.  It will be come clear in the end," Badra says, and raises her hand.  "Let the testing begin!"

*With a ripple of moonlight and a faint, incense-scented breeze, they were gone.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* With a look of frustration over the encrypted answer Samira sighs as she leans back against Shalah. “

 “I’ve waited my whole life for the answer to those questions…  I guess a should be happy that I know more now than I did before…”

* Turning slightly to face her beloved Shalah Samira address all while she flashes a sensuous smile that hints at other things. *

 “I guess the only thing to do now is to get some sleep.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 31, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul thinks _how sad, it was hard enough growing up without one parent.  Much less both._  Aloud he says, "I wonder how much time we have till dawn?  Do you think they will allow us to rest?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 31, 2004)

*Shalah smiles back at Samira, looking at her from below lowered lashes, her face mirroring the sensuous look.* "Yes, 'rest' would be good, dear one, but as mentioned - do we know what time it is here? Do we have a full night before dawn?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* The sensuous smile remains as Samira’s playful eyes continue to address Shalah as her fingers lightly pass over her beloved’s extend arm. *

 “Well, my beloved Badra did say to enjoy are evening and I can’t imagine a more enjoyable evening than that.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

*For the rest of the evening, it is pleasent, still, and just cool enough to be refreshing.  People can finish their meal, and use the drapes to partition off an area for their privacy.  The night passes uneventually, and in the early, pre-dawn hours, you all find yourselves suddenly awake.  Aware of what time it is, you can start getting ready if you like.  Bowls and towels are available, as are pitchers of water to cleanse yourself.  Hot coffee is set on the table, as is fresh bread and dates to break your fast.*

*As you prepare yourselves, you can catch faint, not-quite-there glimpses of moment in the buildings.  Dawn is not more than an hour off.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*After the questions are answered and those with the answers had left Nafeesa rose and make up a plate of food.  She headed out of the pavilion to spend some time with Dahad and Adham as well as feed and water them.*

"Well my friends a most interesting proposal has been made.  Apparently I am suppose to Rule.  How absurd is that?  Oh well.   You two will be comfortable tonight.  It is mild out and the sand is soft."

*Nafeesa decides to stay out under the stars.  She enjoys the quite midnight.  She will not sleep much this night as too many things have happened to fast to fully process the information.*

*When the dawn arrives Nafeesa is awakened to the sounds of those around her stirring.  She pulls herself from bed and stumbles into the pavilion in such of a bowl and towel to freshen up with.  Fully awake now she heads back outside and stores her gear.  She lays out a blanket and spends the last bit of the quite pre-dawn wondering what this new day will bring.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* The predawn hours find Samira and Shalah entwined in each other’s loving embrace.  With a satisfied and content smile on her face Samira’s sleeps the dream she has dreamed every night for a years time so it is with mixed emotions when she starts to stir. *

* She was happy to see the sleeping Shalah beside her, wrapped so tightly in her warm embrace, she was indeed real and the crazed night wasn’t the result of bad dates or to much wine.  Yet at the same time, the coming of dawn signaled the end of theirs night’s embrace and the dawn’s test. *

* As she leaned over and kissed her sleeping lover tenderly on her check she couldn’t help but wonder if she wanted that burning throne, she had the only thing she ever wanted in her arms and to add to it now seemed like nothing more than an unneeded complication. *

 Beloved?  The dawn is near.” 

* Her own still sleepy lips search for those of Shalah as her golden hair starts to stir and shimmer in movement. *


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2004)

*Shalah stretches in Samira’s embrace, then returns the other woman’s kiss. After a moment, she disengages reluctantly.* 

“We should be getting ready, dearheart. Whether or not we wish it,” Shalah says with a sultry smile. “Come, we need to wash and find something with which to break our fast.” 

*She rises to her feet gracefully, pulling Samira up with her, and searches her bag (which she had brought in last night before retiring) to find an outfit appropriate for the day. She pulls one out of the bundle of Samira’s belongings as well, gracefully tossing it to the other woman.*

“Dress, my dear, for although *I* would not mind you walking about in your birthday attire, you will stun those others who are not prepared for beauty such as yours.” *Shalah’s smile is of admiration of Samira’s beauty as she awaits the other woman to get dressed before searching out water to wash in and breakfast.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Though Samira’s soft skin carries a natural pink appearance to it Shalah’s words of admiration cause Samira to flushed in embarrassment as she proudly smiles at her love. *

“If that’s truly what you desire my beloved I shall honor your wishes.”

* Samira dresses quickly, but meticulously, for her lover’s appreciation and before to long the young couple in love adventures to the pitchers of water, where they help each other wash in the presence of a giggle or two. *

* Washed they quickly find food and sit, Samira’s carefree look replaced with one of concern. *

“Beloved?  How do you want to handle this test?  Should we team up or do you want to go our separate ways?”


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul finishes his meal, then goes to tend Sirrocco, feeding and making sure he has plenty to drink.  For as the shamaness said there is no telling what these test may bring.  He too makes camp outside, for he is unused to such comforts.
He spends some time discussing the situation with Seif al Din.  He then gets what rest he can, for he is used to travelling at night in the desert, and resting during the day.   He wakes in the pre-dawn hours makes his way to the pavillion where he does his abulations, before getting some coffee, and a light breakfast.  As the dawn approaches, he grows increasing anxious, wondering how the test will turn out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*As the sun dawns, the flickers of movement become clear.  The buildings form the edges of a huge, semi-circular courtyard with the oasis in the middle.  In the oasis, a part of the water itself seems to rear up like a horse.  In the middle of it, you can see a circlet tumbling and whirling inside.*  Water Elemental 

*At the left edge of the semi-circle prowls out a leopard-like cat, with several vipers that spring from its back.  This is a kamadan, one of the predators that's known to stalk the desert oases.  One of the serpants curls around a pearl-like circlet protectively.*  Kamadan

*Next to it slithers out a huge, brown and tan serpant, at least twenty feet long.  It curls around a shimmering brown and gold circlet, and its huge golden eyes gaze at your serenly.  Next to is steps out an elegant jackal lord dressed in fine garments.  He carries a silver scimitar, a long whip, and has a silverly circlet at his belt.*

*On the right edge is an enormous ronus, the eagle-headed wolves of the desert.  He keeps his paw firmly on a glitterly black circlet.  Next to him, a huge figure stoops to get out the door.  He stands nearly twenty feet tall with bronze skin, an equally large golden falchion at his side.  He wears his hair in rope-like locks, and has several skulls (along with a reddish circlet) dangling from his belt.  He is a sand giant, the barbaric kin of the more civilized sun giants.*

*Finally, directly across from the pavilion and behind the oasis, sits a creature so bright it's painful to look at.  You only get glimpses of scales and claws, and by the tales you've all heard, this must be one of the brilliant sunwyrms.*

*All of the creatures are in a posture of repose, not attack.  It seems the first moves are up to you.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 2, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul muses aloud "my first instincts say the giant would hold my crown.  But would they make it that easy?"  He asks the group at large.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2004)

*While over the morning meal, Shalah replies to Samira's question.*
"From what those who brought us here said, we are free to team up however we wish, as well as mentioning that teamwork was part of the tests." She smiles at her lover. "So I will team with you, if you wish it."

~~~~~~~~~~~

*Shalah looks over the creatures, golden eyes thoughtful. She turns to Abdul.* "May I ask why you think the giant holds your crown?" She smiles at him. "I am just wondering, as I little clue which holds mine... although, I would hazard a guess that the water elemental holds Samira's." *She gestures at the woman at her side.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Looking each creature over in turn, Nafeesa is at a complete loss as to which she is to approach.  Something in her gut tells her that the Kamadan may have her circlet.  _There is no real reason why I feel this way_.  Nafeesa keeps her thoughts to her self.  Waiting to see who chooses which creature she stands quietly mulling over her supposed choice.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*

Jibril spent the evening in quiet contemplation, when he wasn't scanning the horizon for trouble on one of his watches.  In the morning, Jibril was somewhat surprised by the change in the environment, but then realized that those who brought them had already demonstrated such abilities - at least accoring to one of the female heirs who had spoken earlier.

Looking at the creatures before them, Jibril thought through all of his teachings as a Windwalker, looking for some clue as to how the group should proceed.  In addition, he wondered why there were eight of them and if they were meant to be individual challenges.  

He wasn't certain if that was the number of heirs or not, or if it was coincidence.  If they were to be individual challenges, then there wouldn't be much need for a guide Jibril reasoned to himself.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

After a leisurely evening of conversing with the others, Tariq finally retires.  He makes sure that he has the silk bed and some food set out for Aliyy.

He slept well that night, and awoke to the sound of activity all around him.  Quickly, he washed up and prepared for the day, before checking to make sure that Aliyy was close by.  He made light conversation with the others as they broke their fast and prepared for the challenge ahead.

And what a challenge it appeared to be!  Eight creatures, each bearing a crown.  Tariq studied each of the creatures in turn, noting the jackal lord and the Kamadan with particular interest.  Each seemed to be at rest, and Tariq preferred to try a peaceful solution first.  He looked around at the others, but it appeared that they were still deciding their course of action.

At last, he looked to Nafeesa, speaking quietly to her.  “Nafeesa, perhaps we should consider visiting our respective creatures together?  There is strength in numbers, and I would certainly appreciate your company.”  He would also make a note of where Jibril was.  The man struck him to be knowledgeable and competent in battle, and he hoped to have him along as well.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> At last, he looked to Nafeesa, speaking quietly to her.  “Nafeesa, perhaps we should consider visiting our respective creatures together?  There is strength in numbers, and I would certainly appreciate your company.”





"I believe that is a wise decision and I would also enjoy the company."  She says with a tiny smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira listens to the others as small delighted smile crossed her delicate features, she had always liked a good mental challenge yet this was something there was few of in a harem so she relished at the opportunity to enjoy one now. *

With an amused tone to go along with her delighted look she address her beloved, “Why would you think that my dear Shalah?  Surely the “Flower of the Hidden Oasis” should look for her lost circlet in an oasis.”

* She leans down and kisses her beloved before holding a hand up to her eyes as she tries to look upon sunwrym. *

“I believe my beloved that you hinted at my beauty being blinding, or at the very least radiant, this morning…  I think I shall have a talk with that majestic creature…”

* Dropping her hand to her side to grasp the hand of her beloved Samira looks proudly at her love as she starts to guide her to the oasis and the water elemental. *

“Your circlet my beloved is on the way to mine so I might as well keep you company.”









*OOC:*


 I don’t know if these are right GFA, but there the ones I felt the strongest about last night went I sent in my “answers” to the riddles.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 2, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> *While over the morning meal, Shalah replies to Samira's question.*
> "From what those who brought us here said, we are free to team up however we wish, as well as mentioning that teamwork was part of the tests." She smiles at her lover. "So I will team with you, if you wish it."
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...




"Indeed you may milady, it is not something I usually share.  But since it seems we are fated to rule together, perhaps it will build some trust.  There are at least three reasons I can think of.  One it is a creature of the desert, my favoured enviroment, two it shares my weapon, something very important to me.  And finally there is this.   *With this last Abdul begins to grow, untill he is nearly twice his normal size.*

OOC:  Using enlarge person spell like abilty.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2004)

*Shalah smiles at Abdul.* "I understand, thank you."

*She looks toward Samira.* "I was thinking that perhaps the water elemental held your circlet, simply because what would be the best test for a flamekissed such as yourself than water? But you have ever been better at riddles than I - I will trust your judgement."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

*Jibril thinks carefully about what he knows about each of the seven creatures here, and consults with the other two guardians and guides.  The ronus was a desert predator, swift, clever, keen of eye, and fearless in the hunt.  They were sometimes known to succor and even aid stranded travelers by leading them to oases.  The kamadan's serpants were poisonous, but their poison could be turned to uses in healing, and when raised from a cub, became ferociously loyal guardians.  Water elementals were rarer than hen's teeth in this land, but when they appeared, it was always to help preserve the health of their oasis home.  The snake, known as a sepia serpant, could use its gaze to freeze its prey in place, then devour it at is leisure.  They were intelligent and cunning.*

*The sun giant was known as a barbarian of the sands, a representation, according to the Nessarine, of the sheer strength and persistance that the desert could bring to bear.  The radiant sunwyrm was a guardian of some of the desert's loveliest treasures, often blinding those foolish enough to dare its lair.  The jackal lord was often the smooth, suave leader of a band of murderous jackalweres, the brains behind the operation.  They were the clever ones that staged daring raids without even harming a hair on anyone's head... or could slaughter a caravan to a man.  Ennamoured with the finer things in life and having the ability to gain them, they were not to be underestimated.*

*By all the guardian's best guesses, it would seem that the heirs are to pick the creature related to their own nature, skills, and even appearance.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*

*Jibril thought about the various creatures, contemplating the choices that those who brought them here have provided.  Not knowing very much about each of the heirs made assisting them in this challenge difficult . . . especially as several had already started wandering to the respective creatures.*

Jibril cleared his throat politely, then spoke, “Honored companions, I and my esteemed and worthy companions have discussed the various creatures set out before you.  We agree that you, as heirs, are to pick the creature related to their own nature, skills, and even appearance.  I and my companions will assist you as best as we are able, but, not knowing of your backgrounds and abilities, our assistance will be limited.”

Jibril paused a moment, respectfully to allow his fellow guides to add anything, then continued, “We have considered the creatures before you and can tell you about them, to aid you in your decisions.”

*Jibril then imparted the knowledge he and his fellow guides had on the creatures to the heirs.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 6, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Jibril thought about the various creatures, contemplating the choices that those who brought them here have provided.  Not knowing very much about each of the heirs made assisting them in this challenge difficult . . . especially as several had already started wandering to the respective creatures.*
> 
> Jibril cleared his throat politely, then spoke, “Honored companions, I and my esteemed and worthy companions have discussed the various creatures set out before you.  We agree that you, as heirs, are to pick the creature related to their own nature, skills, and even appearance.  I and my companions will assist you as best as we are able, but, not knowing of your backgrounds and abilities, our assistance will be limited.”
> 
> ...




"So, with what I have told you, would you agree, the giant best represents me?"  Abdul question Jibril.


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "So, with what I have told you, would you agree, the giant best represents me?"  Abdul question Jibril.




"I do not know for certain, honored sir," Jibril explained as he looked up to the much taller Abdul (at least for now), "but the reasoning you provided seems valid.  Were I to spend more time with you to discover your path and interests, I may have a different answer.  The giant seems to be the epitamy of strength and perseverence.  If these are qualities you share, then you have made a wise choice."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 6, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"Well at the very least, I'm best equipped to survive a wrong choice."  Abdul returns with a grin.  "Time to get this settled."  *With this Abdul approaches the giant and asks for his crown.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 7, 2004)

“Honorable Jibril, your wealth of knowledge is truly a boon to us,” Tariq said with a bow to the Windwalker.  After some consideration, he decided that approaching the Jackal lord would be a good start.

He then looked to Nafeesa, a faint smile upon his lips.  “It appears the others are beginning to make their decisions.  Is there a creature that you would think best suits you, dear Nafeesa?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* With a grateful smile Samira nods thoughtfully and politely at Jibril as she continues to hold Shalah’s hands in her own. *

“I hate to sound boastful but I do believe my speculation about the sunwrym is indeed correct, I was once gifted to prevent a war between two sultans.”

* Turning to Shalah Samira frets as she ponders the creatures and of her beloved. *

 “Beloved?  Which one calls to you?  I’m not sure about my choice for you being correct.”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> He then looked to Nafeesa, a faint smile upon his lips.  “It appears the others are beginning to make their decisions.  Is there a creature that you would think best suits you, dear Nafeesa?”




"I am now unsure.  My first instinct was to approach the Kamadan, but after hearing the extra information provided on each I am beginning to wonder if the Water elemental is not the creature I am suppose to confront.  Both deal in healing and protection as do I, and the Water Elemental is rare, as is my Gemchild blood. "  Sighing, she smiles up at Tariq.  "If you have chosen your creature, lets us go to it while I ponder my choice a little longer."


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> “I hate to sound boastful but I do believe my speculation about the sunwrym is indeed correct, I was once gifted to prevent a war between two sultans.”




Jibril bowed low with open hands wide, "I only provide humble advice, honorable Samira.  Ultimately, the choice must be made by you.  If you believe that you are correct, one would not think of standing in your path."



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> "I am now unsure. My first instinct was to approach the Kamadan, but after hearing the extra information provided on each I am beginning to wonder if the Water elemental is not the creature I am suppose to confront. Both deal in healing and protection as do I, and the Water Elemental is rare, as is my Gemchild blood."




"It would appear that one, the water elemental, heals and protects the land while the other, thought quite dangerous, can be used to heal people.  There may be a distinction there, but I am not certain,"  Jibril commented.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

"Many Thanks Jibril.  Your wealth of information has aided in my decision.  I believe the Kamadan is the creature I am suppose to confront."  Nafeesa says with graditude.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

*Abdul goes up to the giant and inquires about his crown.  The giant gives him an odd smile, and slowly takes his falchion from his belt.*

"Let us see if you are worthy of this crown, princeling.  Cross blades with me, I wish to test your mettle," the giant booms as he lowers his sword to a dueling stance.  The sand giants often have such duels, usually to the first blood, to settles scores of honor or pride.  It prevents open warfare between them.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

Shalah turns to Samira with a bright smile. "Let us go confront your sunwyrm, dear one, while I debate my choices a bit longer." Taking the taller woman's hand, she draws her toward the blinding creature, taking care to not gaze directly at it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

*Nafeesa walks up to the kamadan, the snakes snapping at her.  The creature seems slightly agitated and nervous; he would need a bit of calming before he allows himself to be touched.*

*Samira goes to the sunwyrm, Shalah hand-in-hand, both them having their eyes covered.  A melodious roar fills the air and Samira's very bones, and Shalah feels fear deep within her.*

_"Who comes to me?"_ the voice sings in Samira's head, loud as thunder.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 9, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Abdul goes up to the giant and inquires about his crown.  The giant gives him an odd smile, and slowly takes his falchion from his belt.*
> 
> "Let us see if you are worthy of this crown, princeling.  Cross blades with me, I wish to test your mettle," the giant booms as he lowers his sword to a dueling stance.  The sand giants often have such duels, usually to the first blood, to settles scores of honor or pride.  It prevents open warfare between them.




*Abdul draws Seif al Din thinking _ protect me my brother._  Turning to face the giant he bows and says "agreed.  To first blood?"  he asks.

OOC:Seif al Din on full defense.  AC 26 To hit 15/10  2d6+11.  I don't think crits would be appropiate for the duel. Reach 10' size large. Iniative +8.


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> "Many thanks, Jibril.  Your wealth of information has aided in my decision.  I believe the Kamadan is the creature I am supposed to confront."  Nafeesa says with gratitude.




"Luck be with you, honored one, . . . with all of you,"  Jibril replied.  "I stand ready to aid you should any require it."

Jibril maintained his distance, being respectful, but wanted to stay close should things not go well for one or more of the heirs.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Nafeesa walks up to the kamadan, the snakes snapping at her.  The creature seems slightly agitated and nervous; he would need a bit of calming before he allows himself to be touched.*





*Walking slowly towards the kamadan, Nafeesa turns her head to see if Tariq is close by, as they were to face their creatures together.  Keeping a slow and deliberate pace she speaks softly to the nervous creature.*

 "Easy now.  I am not going to harm you.  Gentle.  I just want to see what you have there.  Easy, easy.  It is all right.  Everything is fine.  That is a very pretty trinket you have there.  May I see it?"  She finishes extending her hand slowly and in plain sight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*









*OOC:*


 FYI: Samira wasn’t really ready to approach the sunwrym. 







* Samira looks upon Shalah with an anxious expression as she considers her beloved’s words. *

“Beloved, if we know whom I’m to confront then we should be working upon yours…”

* Seeing the resolve in Shalah’s striking features has a calming affect upon Samira’s fretting and a small affectionate smile forms as the tall redhead changes her mind. *

“Okay, Shalah, I know how you get once you’ve made up your mind…  We’ll do it your way.”

* After giving a short but tender kisses Samira allows Shalah to guide her to the sunwrym.  As they approach Samira diverts her eyes, both out of respect and but also out of pure instinct from the radiant light that blankets them. *

* Samira, not just hearing the voice but also feeling the voice deep with in her, places a serene expression on the face as she tries to ignore the pain caused by thunderous voice.  Leaving the one she loves above all Samira takes two precise steps forward before addressing the magnificent creature, her voice firm and strong. *

“Noble creature, it is I, Samira the radiant jewel, blooded of genies and one of the rightful heirs to the Burning Throne, that address you.  I seek one of your greatest treasures, I seek the circlet and proof of my right to rule.”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Tariq stayed close to Nafeesa as they approached the kamadan.  When she looked back at him, he gave her a smile and a nod of encouragement, but stayed five feet away from her and the creature.  This was, after all, Nafeesa's test, and he certainly did not want to add any difficulty by startling it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 16, 2004)

*Nafeesa gently extends her hand to the kamadan, showing no fear before the fearsome beast.  Even when the snakes come within a hairsbredth of biting her, she holds firm, making soothing noises and moving slowly and carefully, showing she's no threat.  The skittish kamadan needs a great deal of settling, but after nearly at hour and a few bribes of food, the kamadan will allow itself to be touched.  With infinite care and respect, Nefeesa scratches the itchy places in its fur and caresses the smooth scales of the serpants.  It takes nearly an hour more, but finally she coaxes the tightly-curled snake to release its death grip on the crown, and it thunks into the dust for her to take.*

*Abdul and Seif al Din raise a shield of fine bladework against the massive giant.  His height gives him an advantage, but the two facing him have years of experience.  However, the giant's golden falchion more than once slices by Abdul's head or ear; it almost seems as if the giant is testing his nerve.  Back and forth the two scuffle on the sand, until Seif al Din lunges forward at a clear shot to the giant's thigh.  He splits open a line of scarlet and golden blood that trickles down the giant's leg as the massive man skips backwards.  Throwing his head back and giving a deep-throated laugh, he takes the crown at his belt and tosses it at the victor.*



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> “Noble creature, it is I, Samira the radiant jewel, blooded of genies and one of the rightful heirs to the Burning Throne, that address you.  I seek one of your greatest treasures, I seek the circlet and proof of my right to rule.”



_"What proof do you offer me, child?  Where is your *desire* to rule?  And what would you give up to gain it?"_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

*Nafeesa laughs lightly as the Kamadan releases the crowns.  She picks it up gently and dusts it off.  Petting the creature a little longer in thanks, she studies the pearl-like circlet.  It is beautiful.  Smiling one last time at the creature, she turns away.*

"Thank you my friend."

*Walking back to Tariq she hold the crown close to her chest remembering her words as she left home and the Nessarine tribe that took her in.  _I will make you all proud._  *

"Well, my dear Tariq, shall we visit your Creature?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul bows and says "honorably fought!"  "Do you need help with the wound?"


OOC: if yes, *Abdul takes out his wand and cast cure light wounds on the giant.

If no, "I think you once again." Abdul says before backing off to examine the crown.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 17, 2004)

Tariq smiles faintly as he watches Nafeesa soothe the skittish kamadan, though he does occasionally glance up at the sky, keeping track of the time.  He sincerely did not want to have to go chasing his greature through the desert.

"Certainly, my dear Nafeesa," he says with a smile.  "Well done with the kamadan."  With that said, he begins to approach his best guess regarding the creature that held his crown: the jackal lord.  "Good afternoon, honorable sir."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

*Nafeesa follows Tariq to the jackal lord.  She hangs back as Tariq did for her, but is close enough to help him if he desires it.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira’s forehead crinkles as she looks upon the sunwrym, “I do not mean to be rude, my noble creature, but one does not question a sultan’s motives so I suspect no one should question mine.  Do you protect my circlet or not?”

* Samira stands unwavering before the great beast just as ready to accept her crown as to defend herself. *









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy + 23


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2004)

Abdul said:
			
		

> Abdul bows and says "honorably fought!" "Do you need help with the wound?"



  *The giant nods briefly and Abdul uses his wand to seal the giant's wounds.  With a polite bow, the giant ducks into the buildings and vanishes from view.



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> "Certainly, my dear Nafeesa," he says with a smile. "Well done with the kamadan." With that said, he begins to approach his best guess regarding the creature that held his crown: the jackal lord. "Good afternoon, honorable sir."



  *The jackal lord gives an elegant bow and a strange slow smile.*

"Good morning Tariq.  What brings you here this day?" he inquires in a smooth and cultured voice.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Samira’s forehead crinkles as she looks upon the sunwrym, “I do not mean to be rude, my noble creature, but one does not question a sultan’s motives so I suspect no one should question mine.  Do you protect my circlet or not?”
> 
> *Samira stands unwavering before the great beast just as ready to accept her crown as to defend herself. *



  *The sunwyrm gives a great laugh, the light around it brightening, and Samira reflexively catches her crown as it is flung into her hands.*

_"Spoken like a true sultan's daughter!  Let no creature bar you from your desires,"_ it sings in her mind, as the glowing dragon flies high into the sky.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira watches for a few seconds as the creature flies higher into the sky but with a self-approving grin she turns to her beloved Shalah. *

“Shall we go and retrieve your circlet my beloved?”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 24, 2004)

> *The jackal lord gives an elegant bow and a strange slow smile.*
> 
> "Good morning Tariq. What brings you here this day?" he inquires in a smooth and cultured voice.




*Tariq is surprised when the creature addressed him by name, but does not allow the surprise to show in his eyes or his expression.  The fact that the jackal lord knew his name made him wonder what else the creature knew about him.  He bows low, showing his respect.*

"It appears you have me at a disadvantage, sir.  Would you honor me by telling me your name?"

*At the jackal lord's question, Tariq smiles.*

"Myself and a few others were presented with a rare opportunity.  And yourself?  What is it that brings you to this lovely oasis?"

*Tariq will make conversation with the jackal lord, listening with interest to what he has to say, and being friendly, yet respectful.  At last, he turns the conversation to the circlet.*

"I could not help but to notice the crown that you are carrying.  I beg your forgiveness for asking, but for whom is it intended?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*

*Jibril congratulated Nafeesa on obtaining the crown, and watched carefully over the discussions that Tariq was having with the Jackal Lord.  He was prepared to strike, but tried his best to stay out of the way and remain relaxed.*

*Jibril looked to the others to see who had recover crowns and from whom.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *Tariq is surprised when the creature addressed him by name, but does not allow the surprise to show in his eyes or his expression.  The fact that the jackal lord knew his name made him wonder what else the creature knew about him.  He bows low, showing his respect.*
> 
> "It appears you have me at a disadvantage, sir.  Would you honor me by telling me your name?"
> 
> ...



  "I am known as Silverthorn, princeling.  And I was brought here to see if you were worthy of ruling Keldev.  You are devious and clever, like myself, and utterly unlike the healing mother behind you.  As for this crown I hold... how would you propose to have me reliquish it to you?" the jackal lord says smoothly.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 25, 2004)

*Tariq glanced around briefly, checking the progress of his erstwhile companions.*

“It appears my companions have found a number of ways to obtain their crowns.  However, I am loathe to face you in combat, friend Silverthorn, if more peaceful means can be used.  Perhaps you would be willing to trade for the crown?”

*As Tariq speaks, he glanced briefly down at the circlet that the jackal lord carried, trying to ascertain its worth.*

(OOC: Attempting to appraise, at +10 for the skill check.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

*The crown seems to be of the finest craftmenship, though of undeterminate origin.  You'd have to take a closer look to be sure of its qualities, but it's worth several thousand at least.*

"A trade?  You intrigue me Tariq.  What could you possible trade to me for a crown that is meant to rule a kingdom?  Jewels?  Gold?  Water?  Power?" Silverthorne asks with a raised eyebrow and a twitch of his ear.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Samira watches for a few seconds as the creature flies higher into the sky but with a self-approving grin she turns to her beloved Shalah. *
> 
> “Shall we go and retrieve your circlet my beloved?”



 “I am not so sure that the water elemental holds my crown, dear heart.” Shalah says to Samira. “The water elemental heals and protects the land… while the sepia serpent is cunning and intelligent, the very things I was named by my guide, Wajih. I feel more strongly about the serpent. But if I am wrong….” *She pauses, clearly torn by internal debate. Then, with a shrug, she walks towards the serpent, stopping well outside its striking range.*

*She bows to the creature.* “Noble one, whose crown is it that you hold?” She watches the sepia serpent warily, waiting for a sign or movement to indicate its thoughts.

[OOC: Sorry it took me so long to get back, I got swamped after GenCon because I started a new job this past Monday. ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

*The sepia serpant looks at Shalah with one golden-brown eye, and then glares at her with a heated golden stare.  It seems to penetrate deep into Shalah's mind, but abruptly she shakes it off, breaking the stare sharply.  The snake begins to coil in preparation to strike...*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 31, 2004)

*Tariq smiled at Silverthorn's question, and leaned back, tilting his head as if thinking.*  "I am certain that we can come to an agreement that satisfies all."  *Taking a step back, he puts down his pack and reaches in, careful not to disturb Aliyy.  He rummages around, until he finds what he is looking for.  Retrieving it, he shows it to the jackal lord.  It is a peice of white silk.*  

"As forwhat I have to trade, this is but an example of what I have to offer."  *Carefully, he unfolds it to reveal a single sapphire.  It was a magnificent shade of royal blue, and in the bright desert sunlight, seemed to sparkle with a myriad of reds, greens and yellows.  The gem itself was only worth about 500 gold, but Tariq had been careful to cut it in such a way that it might appear to be worth more.  He only gives Silverthorn a brief look, to show him what he has, before once again wrapping it up in the silk.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 5, 2004)

*Hoping that Samira is out of reach, Shalah dances backward, even farther from the serpent than before. She sings a single high note that suddenly evolves into three distinct notes, all sounded at the same moment. The notes weave about each other, forming a strangely intriguing and beautiful melody. Shalah’s body begins to sway in counterpoint to the song as she begins the Dance of the Seven Winds, hoping to intrigue the creature enough to prevent it from attacking.* 

[OOC: Moving hopefully out of the serpent’s range, and using the spellchord _Fascinate_. She’ll also dance, hoping that the movements will entice it not to attack (having seen snake charmers before). Although I have the feeling that I chose the wrong creature. Oops….]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> "As forwhat I have to trade, this is but an example of what I have to offer."  *Carefully, he unfolds it to reveal a single sapphire.  It was a magnificent shade of royal blue, and in the bright desert sunlight, seemed to sparkle with a myriad of reds, greens and yellows.  The gem itself was only worth about 500 gold, but Tariq had been careful to cut it in such a way that it might appear to be worth more.  He only gives Silverthorn a brief look, to show him what he has, before once again wrapping it up in the silk.*



  *Silverthorn looks at the gem with a raised eyebrow and gives a polite laugh.*

"I hold in my hand the symbol that will give you power over the lives of men and the forces of nature, and you offer me a paultry bauble?  Offer me something more suitable for one such as myself.  I am offering you _power_.  What do you give me in return?"



> *Hoping that Samira is out of reach, Shalah dances backward, even farther from the serpent than before. She sings a single high note that suddenly evolves into three distinct notes, all sounded at the same moment. The notes weave about each other, forming a strangely intriguing and beautiful melody. Shalah’s body begins to sway in counterpoint to the song as she begins the Dance of the Seven Winds, hoping to intrigue the creature enough to prevent it from attacking.*



  *The snake seems to calm down, and begins to sway to match Shalah's swaying movements.  Her magics curls around it, drawing its attention to her, allowing Samira time to move clear of the dangerous serpant.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2004)

*While this is going on, Cala moves to the ronus, making an odd chirping noise in the back of her throat.  After several minutes of coaxing, she finally is able to extract her crown from the now quiet ronus, scratching its stomach and behind its neck ruff.*

*Tarek goes up behind Shalah, and murmurs to her.*

"Let me try," he says, and walks close to the serpant.  With a shimmer, his body seems to dissolve into the air and appear next to the serpent.  Before the startled snake can react, Tarek snaps up the crown and with another shimmer, he appears next to Shalah again.  "I believe this was meant for me," he says with a touch of arrogance.


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) - Rogue/Fighter/Psion*

Jibril maintained a watchful pose over the proceedings, particularly wary of the Jackal Lord and ready to defend Tariq should the need arise.  Jibril noted that only the water elemental remained with a crown intact (other than the Jackal lord).

OOC: Still here and active!


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 15, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

*Abul steps back beside Jbril, and watches the others in thier attempts to retrieve thier crowns.  While ready to intercede if he is needed*  "I see some of the others, have retrieved thier crowns,  will you have one as well?"  he asks Jbril.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Abul said:
			
		

> "I see some of the others, have retrieved thier crowns,  will you have one as well?"  he asks Jbril.




"Oh, no, honored sir," Jibril replied.  "I am simply honored to serve the heirs in any aspect that I can.  Congratulations, most honored one, on your success with the giant - a well fought battle."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 16, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"Indeed it was well and honourably fought."  Abdul  returns.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 16, 2004)

Unfazed, Tariq merely smiled at the jackal lord’s words.  He took a step back, and knelt down, once again digging in his pack.  Though he kept an eye on the jackal lord, he tried to keep his head down as he quietly murmured words of power.  It was becoming clear that the jackal lord was not going to cooperate; Tariq intended to try and ‘convince’ him otherwise. He was running out of patience though.

(OOC: Casting Suggestion; Will save DC 20.  Also attempting to bluff at +13 to disguise the fact that he is spellcasting.)

“Perhaps you would trade the crown for these?” Tariq suggested, showing the jackal lord two beautifully cut rubies, each worth about 300 gp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2004)

*The spell goes off smoothly, but the jackal lord seems to notice that Tariq is spellcasting, and snarls at him.*

"I don't seek petty _baubles!_  I am a skilled and powerful individual, with command over many bands jackalmen.  I have the power to make travel in your kingdom easy... or nearly impossible.  Offer me a position in your court, future king," Silverthorne says with a bite to his tone.


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril noted the interaction between the Jackal Lord and Tariq intensifying.  With a worried glance to Abdul, Jibril manifested _True Sight _ and continued to look on to the exchange.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2004)

*The jackal lord appears as he is normally.  However, he is looking rather annoyed.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul looks to Jbril. "Hold my friend, it has not yet come to blows. If he can not deal with one of his subjects, I doubt he is fit to rule."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry, I was waiting to see if Bro wanted to post anything. Haven't seen him online lately, so I hadn't been able to ask. I don't know what I was thinking, it's pretty obvious that I should respond first. *smacks forehead*]

*Shalah gives a slight bow to Tarek. If his slight arrogance bothered her at all, she hides it perfectly.* “My apologies. I choose... poorly.” *She smiles at him, and walks toward the water elemental, wondering to herself how a creature that heals the land could be related to her.* _Ah, perhaps it is just the oasis connection,_ she thinks, dismissing the thought.

*She glances at Samira at her side.* "You were right, dearheart. I should have listened to you," she says with a smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Giving a smile full of jest and a healthy dose of “I told you so” Samara plants a small tender kiss on Shalah’s cheek before she takes her lover’s hands.*

“Its okay my beloved, besides I won’t always be right so I don’t want to see you harmed because you trust me impeccably.”


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> Abdul looks to Jbril. "Hold my friend, it has not yet come to blows. If he can not deal with one of his subjects, I doubt he is fit to rule."




"I agree, honored one," Jibril replied.  "However, this subject before us _presumes_ much . . . to make such demands.  Sometimes it is necessary to cut out a poison before it spreads throughout the body."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

"Caution Jibril," Omran, the Atiik guardian, warns.  "Jackal lords are as slippery as aloe root on a babe's skin, but they rarely exaggerate their strength.  The heirs represent power.  He wants that power."

[OOC - Shalah, care to try the water elemental?  Is anyone else putting on their crown?]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 22, 2004)

Tariq's eyes narrow slightly at the jackal lord's words, not liking the tone of them one bit.  He was aware of the conversation behind him, aware of the crowd that had gathered to watch his dealings with the jackal lord.  He hated the idea of having so many people looking on; really, was it so much to ask for a little privacy in one's dealings?  

However, he did not turn his attention away from Silverthorn.  Though he is feeling a considerable amount of frustration at the others, he hides it.  "Have care.  I will not abide threats, Silverthorn."  He took a step closer.  "What assurances do I have that you will keep your word even if you did have a place on my court?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Caution Jibril," Omran, the Atiik guardian, warns.  "Jackal lords are as slippery as aloe root on a babe's skin, but they rarely exaggerate their strength.  The heirs represent power.  He wants that power."
> 
> [OOC - Shalah, care to try the water elemental?  Is anyone else putting on their crown?]



While he has not put his crown on,  I did state that Atlas was examining his crown.  Probably about a page back.    Must have got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

[OOC - My bad.  Though I hope Atlas is not examining the crown, because he's a thousand miles, two campaign settings, and three races away from here.]

*Abdul examines his crown, a circlet of reddish metal.  It js well-wrought, and slightly warm to the touch, formed to give a hint of dancing flames rising from the metal.*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 22, 2004)

*Nafeesa takes a few steps back as she reads the frustration on Tariq's face.  She is clutching her crown in her hands as she watches the interaction between the Jackal Lord and Tariq. *

[ooc: Nafeesa will stay close enough to be of help should Tariq need any, but far enough away not to be in the way]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> However, he did not turn his attention away from Silverthorn.  Though he is feeling a considerable amount of frustration at the others, he hides it.  "Have care.  I will not abide threats, Silverthorn."  He took a step closer.  "What assurances do I have that you will keep your word even if you did have a place on my court?"



  "My word as a scoundrel and a rogue, which is worth far more than my word as a gentleman," Silverthorne says with a wicked smile.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> [OOC - My bad.  Though I hope Atlas is not examining the crown, because he's a thousand miles, two campaign settings, and three races away from here.]
> 
> *Abdul examines his crown, a circlet of reddish metal.  It js well-wrought, and slightly warm to the touch, formed to give a hint of dancing flames rising from the metal.*



OOC: Touche   

IC: *While he continues to watch the confrontation, between the Jackal Lord and the possible future sultan.  Abdul places the crown on his head, to test the weight as it were.  The crown itself may light, but he suspects what it represents will be a heavy burden.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 23, 2004)

> "My word as a scoundrel and a rogue, which is worth far more than my word as a gentleman," Silverthorne says with a wicked smile.




Upon hearing this, Tariq chuckled softly for a moment, before regarding the jackal lord seriously.  He was honest, at least; Tariq found that he had a grudging respect for Silverthorne.  "Very well, Silverthorne," he said at last.  "In exchange for giving me my crown now, I offer you a place in my court in the future."  He took a step closer.  "Do we have an agreement?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 23, 2004)

*Skirting the group watching Tariq and the jackal lord, Shalah approaches the water elemental and studies it, wondering how best to approach.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*As Abdul places the red crown upon his head, he feels an intense heat envelope him.  It's not painful, certainly no more than the summer at midday, something he's quite accustomed to.  Opening his eyes, he finds his vision strangely enhanced.  Each person seems to glow from within with their personal heat, and even those obscured by trees.*

~~~

*Silverthorne gives a wry smile, and takes the crown from his belt, handing it to Tariq.*

"A bargain most fair, future sultan.  I shall see you when your court assembles," he says with a bow, and then turns to go, slipping into the white buildings and disappearing.

~~~

*As Shalah approaches the water elemental, it swirls into a vortex of water, looking much like the whirling dustclouds of the desert, but inverted, pointing deep into the pool.  At the bottom of the cone of the swirling water is a lovely blue circlet, but to get it one would have to enter the water.  Or leap into it.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan*



			
				Jackal Lord said:
			
		

> "A bargain most fair, future sultan.  I shall see you when your court assembles," he says with a bow, and then turns to go, slipping into the white buildings and disappearing.




Jibril watched as the jackal lord left their sight, then thought, 'I can't help but think he will be trouble in the future . . . .'

Jibril looking over the various foes seeing if they all had recovered their crowns.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"Interesting, this crown seems to impart a form of heat vision."  Abdul says while looking at the world with new eyes.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2004)

"My thanks," Tariq says in reply as he accept the crown.  He offers the jackal lord a small smile.  "I shall look forward to seeing you then."  He had every intention of offering the jackal lord a place in his court, as promised.  However, he also intended to keep a close eye upon him, and deal quickly with any problems that might arise.  As Silverthorn turned and took his leave, Tariq took a moment to close his eyes and take a deep breath.

Now that he had it, Tariq took a moment to examine his crown.  Then, he turned and rejoined Jibril and Nafeesa.  "I apologize for the delay, and thank you both for your patience."  He offered them both a quiet smile.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2004)

"You did well."  Nafeesa replies with a small smile.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

"Thank you," Tariq replies with a grin.  Curiously, he glanced around to see how the others were faring, before examining his crown.  "I was beginning to think I would have to chase the jackal lord out into the desert.  Now that our task is completed, what shall we do now?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2004)

" I am not sure.  Shall we see how the others are coming about with their tasks?"  Nafeesa responds while looking from Tariq to Jibril to the others in the oasis.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

"An excellent idea," Tariq said in reply.  Then, he looked to Jibril.  "We would be honored if you were to accompany us."


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> "An excellent idea," Tariq said in reply.  Then, he looked to Jibril.  "We would be honored if you were to accompany us."




"Of course,"  Jibril replied, "though I would not mind waiting until Shalah obtained her crown from the water elemental.  I do believe that is the final crown to be acquired yet."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

*For those that wish to put their crowns on, here's what happens:*

Nafeesa: 



Spoiler



Placing the pearl-like circlet upon your head conveys a feeling of wisdom and purity.  The very air about you seems to be clearer and brighter, and your skin, blood, and vision seem to be as healthy as the day you were born.  Perhaps this might aid you in healing.



Tariq: 



Spoiler



Your silvery circlet gives you a cool rush as you place it on your head.  Looking about, you can easily tell who amongst you is in posession of things of great value, even when the things in question are in a backpack or sack.  Those amongst you that seem the most dangerous, particularly Abdul, Jibirl, Suhayb, and Omran, are outlined in silvery light as well.



Samira: 



Spoiler



Your circlet is of white, glowing gold.  Placing it upon your head allows you to look at the dazzlingly white buildings, even the sun, without discomfort or dazzle.  Light seems to flow in you and through you, perhaps like your fire nymph mother...



*Cala places the black circlet about her head, and looks about briefly, and gives a short barking laugh.  The small, thin woman seems to grow in stature and grace, and her eyes take on a dark sheen.  As Tarek places the golden brown circlet upon his head, he's briefly haloed in golden light, as he rakes the grounds with an imperious gaze.*

Jibril, Suhayb, and Omran: 



Spoiler



As each Heir places the crown upon their head, knowledge spills into your minds unbidden.  Abdul's red circlet claimed from the sand giant gifts him with the ability to detect asailents unseen, even ghosts and spirits.  It represents vigiliance against violence.  Nafeesa's pearl circlet coaxed from the kamadan allows her great insight into the hearts of man, and gives her the ability to purify poisons from food, water, and blood.  It represents the compassion and responsibility of rulership.  Tariq's silver circle bargined for from the jackal lord allows him to detect the wealthy and the dangerous, representing the twin foes of rulers.  Samira's white circlet gathered from the sunwyrm allows her to be avoided being dazzeled by any light, and gives her control over heat and light.  It represents the fact that sultans are not impressed by anything, they are the ones that do the impressing.  Cala's black circlet allows her to see as far in darkness as one does in light, and gives her insight into the darkness of men's souls.  It represents that the sultans know all, both the things that happen in the night as well as the day.  Tarek's golden brown circlet gives him the knowledge of men's futures, just a moment before they happen.  It represents the fact that a sultan should know what his courtiers are thinking, always.  Only Shalah's circlet remains ungathered and unclaimed.  

In your minds you know that this knowledge comes to you to do with as you will, to keep it to yourselves to watch how the heirs do, or to dispense with as you see fit.  It gives you knowledge over them, for an advisor must know more than who he advises.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2004)

*Standing with Tariq and Jibril watching Shalah work through her task Nafeesa feels a pull from her crown and a desire to place it upon her head.  As she does the world around brightens and she notices that she is glowing.  The opalescence of her skin gleams, pulsing with light.  Nafeesa feels cleansed, enlightened and humbled all from placing the pearl-like circlet on her head.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 8, 2004)

Isida said:
			
		

> *As Shalah approaches the water elemental, it swirls into a vortex of water, looking much like the whirling dustclouds of the desert, but inverted, pointing deep into the pool. At the bottom of the cone of the swirling water is a lovely blue circlet, but to get it one would have to enter the water. Or leap into it.*




_I cannot breathe water, and I doubt I am a strong enough swimmer to fight the elemental’s current, but...._ Shalah smiles, _Mayhap I can charm the circlet from it. The Dance of Waves, perhaps, and the Ballad of the Oasis-Maiden, although I do hope it can understand me._

*Shalah raises her hands to the elemental.*
“Hear me and see me, mighty guardian, and grant my request,” she says, voice low and filled with sincerity. “I wish to claim the circlet that you so aptly guard. With it, I will be able to claim the throne that is rightfully mine. I spent much of my life at my beloved oasis, and I understand how you feel to guard your home. With the circlet, I hope to protect the oases that remain in this arid land, to prevent any more from being lost to the desert sands.”

*She continues to gracefully raise her arms to meet, twined together above her head. She pauses for but a breath then moves one arm down and forward in the opening moves of the dance. As she flows through the movements of the dance like the water from whence her name is derived, her voice soars out onto the air. She sings an old ballad, one about a maiden who lived at a solitary oasis, and who was taken from the oasis one day by a caravan who discovered it. Shalah’s voice whispered in sorrow as she sang of the girl’s tears upon leaving her home, and her journey of years through endless trials to return. Her voice rang like the newly-risen sun as the girl returned to her home, as she restored the oasis to the pristine shape it had been before the caravans came…. But many years had passed, and the girl was in truth a girl no longer. Wearied from life, and bowed by the weight of years, she finished and lay beside the oasis, destined to never again open her eyes. But the spirits blessed her, and transformed her into a water elemental, so she could guard her precious oasis from those that would despoil it forevermore.*

*Shalah’s voice fades, leaving the last throbbing notes drifting on the morning air, and bowed fluidly in the final movements of the dance. She watches the elemental from behind lowered lashes, awaiting any reaction from it.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2004)

*The whirlpool stills as Shalah begins her dance, and the waters ripple and sway with her as she sings.  At the end of her dance, the waters part smoothly, leaving the cerulean circlet for the taking.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 9, 2004)

*Shalah steps forward into the oasis and takes the circlet, then returns to the shore and bows respectively to the elemental.*

"Thank you, guardian." *She examines the circlet.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

*Jibril nodded in contemplation as his senses became aware . . . his feet rose from the ground, causing Jibril to hover several inches above the ground for a few moments.*

*With a slight head shake, Jibril shook himself from this reverie and looked around at his surroundings.  He noticed that Shalah had recovered her circlet as well.*

"Blessings and congratulations on your success, Shalah,"  Jibril offered.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 9, 2004)

"Thank you, Jibril, and to you as well." She smiles brightly at him, then at the rest of the party. "To all of us, as it seems we have all passed our first test successfully."

*She looks affectionately at Samira, happy that they are together for these trials.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2004)

*The cerulean circlet is elegantly woven of strands of blue metal and crystal.  If Shalah chooses to wear it: 



Spoiler



she feels a rush of coolness, as if slipping into cool water.  She can sense the water in all the creatures around her, as well as the ground beneath.


*

*Jibril and the other guardians: 



Spoiler



Shalah circlet allows her to detect the presense of water both above and below the land, as well as create it... even in the lungs of living creatures if she chooses.  The greatest treasure of the desert is water, but it can be used kill as well as live.


*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samara smiles sweetly at Shalah with turns to one of curiosity as she nods her head at the circlet. *

“Well my beloved, will you be wearing that today?”

* Not worried about the answer Samara moves closer to Shalah, happy to once again be able to hold her once again, and gives her a tender kiss before wishper softly into her ear.*  

“Promise me that tonight your fluid dancing will tame my fiery passion…”

* As she waits for the answer a content look crosses Samara's face as she wonder where the next set of directions would come from. *


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 11, 2004)

Tariq takes a moment to look around, making note of the information that his crown passes along to him.  Useful information, very useful.  With a smile upon his lips, he looks around at the assembled heirs and guardians.  "Well, it appears that everyone obtained their crowns unharmed, thanks to both the talents of the heirs and the diligence of the guardians.  But does anyone know what we are to do now?”


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

"I would thing that we would return to camp," Jibril offered.  "I would thing this is not the last test, and we can eat, drink, rest and prepare for the remaining trials."

Jibril, still hovering a few inches off of the ground, moved around the group and scanned the horizon looking for any indication of the next test or other activity in these sands before returning to camp with the others.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*A few moments pass after the last crown-guardian departs, and you turn back to the pavilion.  Badra is standing there, a hint of humor at the corner of her eyes, the shadows of her face underneath her veil suggesting humor.*

"Well done," she says simply, holding out her hennaed hands.  "The first task, simple, but still with challenge and reward.  This was a task of cleverness.  Your second will be a test of survival and strength.  Beyond these walls lie many miles of desert.  To the north lies an oasis.  Your task is simple, reach the oasis alive.  The doors shall open for you tomorrow morning, and you shall have as long as you need to finish this task."  With those words, Badra vanishes between one blink and the next.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

*With the task completed, Nafeesa heads back to the pavilion with the others.  She checks on her animal companions making sure they still have enough food and water.  While she is spending time with the camel and the dog she removes the circlet and places it is a safe place among her gear.*

" No need to keep this out.  Wouldn’t you two agree?" Nafeesa asks the animals; both respond with shakes of their heads.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"Yes, congratulations everyone.  I suggest we feast and rest, for we know not how far it is to this oasis."  Abdul, suits words to action, by gathering food and water, before making his way to a seat.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 15, 2004)

*Shalah slips the circlet on, even as Samira is asking her question. She looks around the group and smiles.*

*Leaving the circlet be for the time being, she slips an arm through Samira’s as the taller woman moves closer. She turns her head to whisper in her lover’s ear.* “I will definitely try, my dear one, but your passion burns brighter than I could hope to quench. But I find much joy in the attempt.”

*She brushes a gentle hand down Samira’s cheek and turns towards the pavilion. She listens to Badra speak, and smiles confidently as she hears the next task. She moves toward the pavilion, but stops briefly next to Nafeesa and her animals.*

“Nafeesa, I noticed that you have a way with animals, far beyond my own – would you assist me in taking care of Steamcloud?” *Shalah gestures to a solid white camel.* “People, I can handle – but I fear I have no experience or training with animals….”


----------



## Keia (Oct 16, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril nodded in understanding as Badra explained the next task.  There were dangers to be certain in the upcoming journey.  Mostly likely from within as well as without.  Jibril smiled at Shalah as she decided to wear her crown.  He looked to the others to see who was wearing their crown and who wasn't.

"If I may be so bold as to agree with you, Abdul,"  Jibril commented.  "Food and water for our journey should be gathered before we set out.  Steeds and other animals must be cared for as well.  We may wish to wait for worst of the day's sun to be beyond us before setting out as well."

"Myself, I am comfortable scouting, but not as comfortable is guiding others.  Another may be more appropriate,"  Jibril finished.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 16, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"While I would agree with you Jabril, maybe going so far as to travel at night.  Apparently, Badra does not see the wisdom of this.  She said the gates would not open till in the morning.  Perhaps part of the test, is to survive the heat.  Either that or we will have a long wait.  Never the less, you are correct in your preperations.  Indeed,  we should load as much food and especially water as we can carry.  For this, I will offer Sirrocco,  I do not need him for speed, so we can use him to carry.  As well as myself I suppose."  Looking down to Seif, "well my brother, I can at least serve in this small way."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> “Nafeesa, I noticed that you have a way with animals, far beyond my own – would you assist me in taking care of Steamcloud?” *Shalah gestures to a solid white camel.* “People, I can handle – but I fear I have no experience or training with animals….”




*Nafeesa is startled by the mention of her name.  She looks up to see the two pampered women standing over her.  She rises and bows to the lovely ladies.*

" I would be honored to help with the care of such a magnificent animal.  My dear friends' needs are taken care of, I shall head over to Steamcloud in a moment."  She bows again to the women, keeping her eyes down as their beauty is a little overwhelming.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 16, 2004)

"Thank you." *Shalah smiles brightly at Nafeesa.*
"I should probably learn to care for him... since at the moment, I am lacking the servants that usually did, and I cannot ask you, as another heir, to do so on your own."
*She turns to Samira.* "I will join you in a bit, dear one."
*She walks to Steamcloud to await Nafeesa.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* With a small smile Samara accepts Shalah’s dismissal and walks over to the others, Shalah wasn’t the only one worried though Samara was more worried about the two of them surviving the trip across the desert. *

Drawing near Jibril and Abdul-Hadid she listens to their words before adding her own, her face shows the nervousness that she feels, “I’m sure your value is far greater than mine but I’m here to help in any way possible…”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "Thank you." *Shalah smiles brightly at Nafeesa.*
> "I should probably learn to care for him... since at the moment, I am lacking the servants that usually did, and I cannot ask you, as another heir, to do so on your own."
> *She walks to Steamcloud to await Nafeesa.*




*Nafeesa turns back to Adham and Dahad smiling.*
"Well my dears, looks like I am needed for a while.  Will you two be alright?"
She asks sweetly, as both animals let out a sigh and nod their heads.

*Nafeesa walks over to where Shalah is stand with Steamcloud.*
"I was thinking about what you said about Steamclouds care.  I would be more then happy to help you learn about his needs... and if you need me to take care of him till you are completely comfortable it is no trouble my companions would enjoy the extra company, as would I."  She offers shyly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*The time can be passed the rest of the day in learning, laughing, loving, and lunching.  Slowly the sun sets, with dinner appearing as mysteriously as before.  Breakfast is there the next morning before sunrise, along with a path laid out in black sand that indicates the direction through the white buildings.*

*Any last-minute preparations before setting off into the scortching desert?  Or delaying until nightfall?*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"How many here can see at night?  *Atlas asks raising his own hand.  "If there are enough of us who can, it will be better to travel at night.  It will be significantly cooler, which will help us conserve water, thus increasing our chances of survival."


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "How many here can see at night?"




"Sadly, I am lacking the ability to see as well at night as in the day,"  Jibril stated.  "I humbly request that you not decide to travel by day purely on my account.  I would not risk the success of the quest on one poor man's inability to see at night."

"If we are attacked in the night . . . and the opponents are near," Jibril added, "I will give a good accounting of myself in your defenses."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

"I also cannot see in the dark," Tariq added.  "However, I can help provide light to illuminate our path.  I agree that it would be wise to travel at night."  As he spoke, he checked to make sure that Aliyy was well.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2004)

*After seeing to Shalah's camel Nafeesa headed back to the pavilion for some food and drink.  She over hears some of the others trying to deciecd when to leave.  Coming to stand beside Tariq she offers up help for the group.*

" I am able to see fairly well in the dark.  I am also able to prove a soft light to travel by." she says shyly


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*Suhayb and Omran turn to Jibril to discuss their journey.*

"I agree to travel at night, the moon will light our path easily enough," Suhayb points out.  "And the sooner we get going, the better.  I wouldn't bet that this oasis is easy to find or through endless wastes.  Five gold says we're going to have to either battle, evade, or charm our way through packs of jackles and ronus, bands of human and jackelmen bandits, and spirits of the dead," Omran points out, punching one stone-like fist into another.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Keeping quite so that the real experts can discuss the plans of their travel Samara answers reassuringly but honestly when her time comes.* 

“The darkness has never been an issue for me but my eyes are untrained for the desert.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

"Night it is then, lets get everyone packed and ready to move.  I will volunteer to take the lead with Seif.  I am at home in the desert and can take care of myself, as you saw with the giant.  Anyone wish to take rear guard?  _ Now this is something I can sink my teeth into, leading an expedition through the desert._


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Suhayb said:
			
		

> "I agree to travel at night, the moon will light our path easily enough," Suhayb points out.  "And the sooner we get going, the better.  I wouldn't bet that this oasis is easy to find or through endless wastes.  Five gold says we're going to have to either battle, evade, or charm our way through packs of jackles and ronus, bands of human and jackelmen bandits, and spirits of the dead,"




"Your bet will not be necessary, Suhayb," Jibril replied, "for I am certain that there will be some trials on this journey, and yours do not seem unreasonable.  We should divide ourselves among the heirs, to provide aid and support where necessary."

Jibril turned to the others and spoke. "I will volunteer to be rear guard, assuming I can travel with someone who can see reasonably well in the darkness," Jibril offered.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"I can see clearly in the dark, so I will go in the front," Suhayb says, the flamekissed man going to help organize those that have mounts.  "And that leaves me to guard the flanks," Orman says easily, the gemchild's skin glinting the moonlight.  "Let's get going."

[OOC - Can I get a marching order please?  You can get water from the oasis, and food from the copious amount untouched at dinner.  Also, who has mounts aside from Shalah?]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

[OOC: Nafeesa has her animal company who doubles as a mount; Dahad the pony.  As for a marching order she will go where she is needed]

*Nafeesa gathered what she and her animal friends would need.  She checks her gear and prepares the pony to leave.  Turning to rest of the group she asks those guarding where they would like her.  She opalescence skin glowing lightly in the moon light.*

" Jibril where do you think will be the best place for me to travel?  You had mentioned traveling with someone who sees fairly well in the dark."  She asks shyly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

OOC:While I doubt he will be used as a mount, Abdul does have Sirrocco.  He has already volunterred to scout ahead, so I guess that would put him and Suhayb in the front.  

"I advise we pack all the food and as much water as we can.  Then rest till the moon rises and be ready to move out.  Does anyone else have anything else to add before we go to our rest?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2004)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> "Jibril where do you think will be the best place for me to travel?  You had mentioned traveling with someone who sees fairly well in the dark," she asks shyly.




"I mean you no disrespect, most honorable Nafeesa.  But, as much as I would like have you travel with me as rear guard, I would think that you would be better suited near the middle of our caravan," Jibril stated.  

He explained further, "It would appear that many of our esteemed company are without steeds, so we will be traveling at a normal walking pace.  It would seem that you have a way with animals and most will be traveling in the middle of our caravan.  You would be invaluable in ensuring they would not stray.  Also, if either the front or the rear is attacked, your healing abilities and martial prowess would be close at hand."

"I would believe that you, most honorable Samira, would be well suited to travel with me as rear guard . . . that is if you do not mind," Jibril stated, inquiringly.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I mean you no disrespect, most honorable Nafeesa.  But, as much as I would like have you travel with me as rear guard, I would think that you would be better suited near the middle of our caravan," Jibril stated.
> 
> He explained further, "It would appear that many of our esteemed company are without steeds, so we will be traveling at a normal walking pace.  It would seem that you have a way with animals and most will be traveling in the middle of our caravan.  You would be invaluable in ensuring they would not stray.  Also, if either the front or the rear is attacked, your healing abilities and martial prowess would be close at hand."





"After your explaination I am inclinded to agree.  The middle would indeed be the best place for me.  Thank you for your knowledge."  She bows to the guide and smiles sweetly. 

*Returning to Dahad and Adham she leads them to where the others are lining up and takes her place in the middle.  Adjusting the gear on the pony and trying to keep a rein on the excited dog she waits to see where the others will form up.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Abdul and Sirrocco will be the advance scout, with Suhayb leading the caravan.  Tariq finds his cat to be well, feasting like a lord on the remains of supper.  Jumping into his backpack, Tariq can take a place near the back of the party.  The group readies themselves, taking copious amounts of food and water, and then following the glowing path that leads them through the mazes of the white halls.  Eventually they come out into desert, brilliant moonlight shining down on them.  They find they are not in the deepest desert, as they can see some of the small desert plants, and the faint tracks of desert foxes and other creatuers.*

*Orienting themselves to the north, Abdul and Suhaby lead the way through the expanse of sand.  It's getting close to false dawn when Abdul spots trouble however.  There's a corpse of a ronus slightly off of their course.  The corpse looks freshly dead, but there are no scavengers around it yet.  That's rather odd.  That's extremely odd.  That could mean there's something else around that's scaring off everything else...*

Marching Order
Abdul
Suhayb
Nafeesa
Omran
Shalah
Cala
Tarek
Tariq
Samira
Jibril


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

As others raised their concerns, Jibril concentrated and activated _Touchsight_, not wanting something unseen to sneak up on them.  

He briefly considered _True Sight_, but decided against it.  Being a new power Jibril had discovered within himself, he was unwilling to commit to the drain it would take to activate for something . . . unknown.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 30, 2004)

Shalah will thank Nafeesa for helping with Steamcloud, and will offer to return the favor, should she ever need any service Shalah could provide. 

She will go along with plans the others have suggested, as she has little practical experience at surviving in the desert. 

[OOC: Sorry about how long I was gone, I was on vacation up north for about a week, and it’s taken me some time to get caught back up….]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul draw Seif Al' Din as he says "trouble up ahead."

OOC:that is if Suhayb is close enough to hear.  Otherwise he will draw Seif and investigate the area senses on 'red alert'.  Considering I thought it odd before you told me, my senses are on 'red alert.'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* With a simple smile Samara accepts Jibril’s request to travel in the back of the group but if the untouched corpse of the ronus bothers her she makes no visible sign of it. *


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 2, 2004)

Tariq assumes his position in the marching order, behind Tarek and in front of Samira.  Travel during the evening is pleasant enough for him; in fact, he preferred it to the fierce heat of the daytime.

He raised his eyebrows at the sight of the dead ronus, but makes no comment.  Trouble was nearby, most likely.  Absently, he wondered if his dear friend Silverthorn might have a hand in it.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2004)

*The black dog traveling at Nafeesa's side starts acting anxious and on alert.  He draws closer to her as they trek on.  Searching the terrain ahead Nafeesa spots the source of Adham's discomfort and tension.  There is a ronus corpse.*

"Ahh no wonder you are uptight my friend.  I agree there is something amiss about the dead animal."  *She speaks sweetly to the dog to help take the edge off his nerves.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*As Abdul goes to examine the ronus, he feels the sand slipping under his feet.  Suddenly it does a great deal more than slip, as a whirlpool of sand tries to draw him in.  Abdul keeps his footing, but it's tremendously difficult.  The corpse of the ronus is drawn to the center and sucked down below the sands.  The others see the whirling sandpit suddenly come to life...*

Initiative - 
Tariq - 20
Suhayb - 18
Shalah - 16
Cala - 15
Samira - 14
Abdul - 13
Omran - 12
Whirling Sandpit - 11
Tarek - 10
Jibril - 7
Nafeesa - 6


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2004)

_Some scout I am_  "Well Seif, this is another fine mess I've gotten us into."

He draws Seif, when he recovers from the sudden shift in the sands.

OOC:I'll stop here for now and let the others with higher iniative post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Unfamiliar with the dangers of the desert, and unknowing to rather or not the danger was beast or nature, Samira quickly takes a few quick steps backwards as she draws her Featherblades causing her long flaming lockets of hair to cascade downward.









*OOC:*


 Actions:

Free Actions: drawing featherblades
Half Action: Movement
Half Action: not taken.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Whirling sandpit of doom is trying to eat your scout, what are the rest of you doing about it?*


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

*Jibril looked on from the back of the group as the very sands rose up against Abdul.*  Jibril called out to the others, "Bestowing additional movement upon me would greatly benefit what I am about to do, esteemed ones."

*Briefly glancing at the others, Jibril shook his head as if to caution them from attempting this, and charged toward Abdul.  As he moved, his feet remained a foot above the ground.*

OOC: If within 30', Jibril will move to Abdul, have him grab hold of Jibril, then dimension step back with him to the others.  Otherwise, Jibril will either double move or run to him, tumbling to avoid attacks of opportunity if necessary (Tumble +10).


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 8, 2004)

OOC: Hello, how come only the low iniatives are posting?  It's been nearly a week.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tariq stabs his hand out, four flashes of flame leaping from them into the center of the sandpit, hoping to distract or disrupt whatever is inside.  There seems to be some kind of low groan from deep underneath the sands.  Suhayb dashes closer to Abdul, pulling his coil of rope from his backpack and preparing to throw it to the scout.*

*Shalah draws her ribbonblade, Twice-Cursed, and prepares to defend herself, should something attack while their attention is diverted.  Cala gives a strange, spectral shout, and half-seen forms and whisps seem to swirl about the party, hovering protectively.  Samira, seeing Shalah drawing her weapon, draws both of her own.*

*Abdul slips on the sands, having difficultly finding purchase on the moving ground.  Despite this, he manages to draw Seif, the sword flashing in the moonlight.  Omran shouts to Suhayb to tie the rope about his waist, while the gemchild holds the end, and runs to Suhayb to put his hasty plan in action.  As the two guardians prepare to effect a rescue, the bottom of the sandpit opens up to reveal a gaping maw lined with teeth.  Abdul recognizes it, as does Jibril.  It's a dust digger, a creature that buries itself under the sand and then sucks down its unwitting prey.  However, this is the biggest such creature you've ever seen or heard about.  It's wide-flat body must be all around the sandpit.*

*Tarek smiles at the open maw, and with a flick of his fingers, sends a massive burst of electricity to seer the irrisistable target.  Amazingly the creature seems to flatten itself further, making the sand take some of the blow, but it still seems scortched.*

*Jibril runs along the surface, the slope of the sandpit making for difficult movement, even in the air.  He manages to reach Abdul, and readies his mind to shift them away from that dangerous place.  Nafeesa moves a bit closer to the sandpit, though still safely away, ready to heal anyone that is harmed by the beast.*


[OOC:

Initiative - 
Tariq - 20
Suhayb - 18
Shalah - 16
Cala - 15
Samira - 14
Abdul - 13
Omran - 12
Whirling Sandpit - 11
Tarek - 10
Jibril - 7
Nafeesa - 6


Not waiting for everyone, it's been a week.  Tariq casts _magic missile_ for 11 points of damage.  Suhayb advances, taking out his rope and preparing to cast it.  Shalah draws her weapons.  Cala casts _bless_.  Samira draws her weapons.  Abdul fails a Balance check, and draws Seif.  Omran moves to join Suhayb and makes a plan.  Tarek manifests an _electrical energy ball_, and amazingly the thing makes its save, and so only takes 11 points of damage (half of 22).  Jibril double moves an is now at Abdul.  Nafeesa moves up and readies an action.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

Nodding his thanks Abdul, attacks the beast with Seif.  "We can't let this beast be a danger to travelers."

OOC: Power attack 3  Attack +16/+11 2d6 +15 damage crit 15-20.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

*Emboldened by the success of his last volley of magic missiles, Tariq casts the spell a second time.  Out of the corner of his eye, he notices that Suhayb is preparing to throw a rope, and moves closer to him, prepared to help pull Abdul out of the sandstorm.*  “Never in all my travels have I seen something like this…”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2004)

*Nafeesa stand back in awe.  She has never come across something so large as this.  She was left stunned by her first sight of the creature, but now that she realizes the others are in trouble she moves closer to be of any help she can whether with weapon or healing magic.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 9, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> Nodding his thanks, Abdul attacks the beast with Seif.  "We can't let this beast be a danger to travelers."




"I couldn't agree more, most esteemed one,"  Jibril responded.  "However, the creature's greatest asset is that it can catch one unaware . . . and I would not think that movement would be an asset for this creature.  Therefore, if you would not mind, I would regroup back with the others and deal with this creature at a range.  I can transport us both - please take my hand,"  Jibril explained.


OOC: If he does, then Jibril will dimension step with the both of them back to the others.  Otherwise, he will blast the creature (Energy Ray [cold] +13 ranged touch 10d6+10 damage).


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2004)

*Abdul Hadid Genie Scout*

"You may attack at range, I and my brother are much better at close quarters.  However you might wish too attach the rope, in case things get out of hand."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira looked at the others with doubtful and naive amber eyes, though she says nothing; preparing to defend herself if need be, her expression seems to suggest she would rather just move away and avoid the creature in its entirely, _Theirs seems more than enough sand and dunes to travel though._









*OOC:*


 No real actions; just sport/listen checks as need be or other actions if someone decides she could be useful. (That's not a guarantee that she will do it though.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2004)

*Tariq lashes out again with five flashes of fire, further enraging the dust digger.  That done, he goes and joins Omran with holding the rope that Suhayb is attached to.  Anchored, Suhayb does a flying leap towards Abdul and Jibril.  "Take my hand!" he calls.  Shalah remains wary, Twice-Cursed drawn and ready.*

*Cala shouts a harsh word, a blot of inky blackness seeming to settle upon the dust digger.  Samira remains with Shalah, her featherblades prepared to fight.  Abdul braces himself on the whirling sands and stabs downward with Seif.  The scimitar slices into the creature's hidden flesh, unleashing a gout of dark blood.  Omran braces himself against the rope, shouting for the two in the sandpit to get out!*

*With a shudder, the dust digger suddenly begins to close the parts of its body rising out of the sands like a lotus petal and snapping together.  Jibril and Abdul managed to throw themselves free, but Suhayb is trapped within.  A faintly-herd shout reveals the creature is trying to eat him!*

*Tarek heaves his glowing blade in his hands and throws it at the creature like a javelin.  With precision, it penetrates the dust-digger's hide.  Jibril wastes no time in blasting the creature with a powerful lashing of arctic cold, the kind never seen in the desert.  The creature shudders, and suddenly cracks into many frozen pieces, disgorging a bloodied Suhayb.  Nafeesa runs forward, her hands glowing with healing energy.  Within moments, she has healed the firetouched man of his injuries.*

[OOC:

Initiative - 
Tariq - 20
Suhayb - 18
Shalah - 16
Cala - 15
Samira - 14
Abdul - 13
Omran - 12
Whirling Sandpit - 11
Tarek - 10
Jibril - 7
Nafeesa - 6

Tariq casts _magic missile_ for 17 points of damage and moves up to Suhayb and Omran.  Suhayb dives into the pit, while Omran and Tariq hold the rope.  Shalah holds action.  Cala casts _doom_ on the sandpit.  Samira holds action.  Abdul makes a Balance check and hits once with a 24 for 26 points of damage.  Omran holds the rope.  Jibril and Abdul make their Reflex save, Suhaby does not and is sucked into the pit, and is hit for 19 points of damage.  Tarek throws his soulknife, hitting a 19 for 12 points of damage.  Jibril hits a ranged touched attack of 23 for 45 points of damage.  Nafeesa heals Suhayb of all his wounds with a _cure serious wounds_ spell.]


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2004)

*Watching all the chaos Nafeesa hears the shouts and such of those around her.  She watch as one of the groups members is torn up by the shattered pieces of ice, suddenly instinct kicks and she runs to his side hand pulsing with the light of a healing spell.  Nafeesa keeps her focus on the man till he is whole again.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril remained wary, watching the area around the creature, and the pit itself.  Energy crackled around his hands as he watched and waited, though only moments passed.

Once he was certain that creature had expired, Jibril checked to make certain all of the wounded were tended, then he scanned the area for anything of value left in the creature's gullet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

While the others access injuries and potential gain from the battle.  Abdul watches for any new dangers the desert and gen may through thier way.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 16, 2004)

Tariq took a deep breath as the creature shattered.  He stood by quietly as Nafeesa moved forward to heal the fallen Suhayb.  He stood at the rim of the pit, looking down into it, before looking to Jibril.  “Have you seen anything like this creature before?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jibril carefully examines the gullet of the creature, and comes up with several items that the dust digger must have found to be unpalletable.  One is a large tube of beaten bronze which contains a large beautiful carpet.  Another is a vial of carved crystal, its stopper a carved emerald crown.  Inside is something that smells like grapes but looks like emerald honey.*

*There's also a coin-sized blue-white gem that seems to glow from the inside.  Finally there's a platinum bracelet carved with the phases of the moon.*

*Abdul and the others don't see any other immediate danger at the moment.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Tariq said:
			
		

> He stood at the rim of the pit, looking down into it, before looking to Jibril. “Have you seen anything like this creature before?”




"No, esteemed one, I have not had the misfortune to encounter such a creature until this very day,"  Jibril replied.  "I have heard of them in my studies; however, it does seem quite different than I had read."

*Jibril carefully cleaned the items he found within the gullet of the creature, placing them each aside as he did his work.  When he was complete, he explained what he had found to the others.*  

" . . . perhaps we can find out more about them and if they have any powers when we have time to study them for a day,"  Jibril explained.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Genie-kin Scout*

"I have encountered such creatures before.  I have never come across on of such size."  Abdul contributes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*After gathering the scant goods and continuing on, Abdul spots a welcome sight on the horizon.  There's an oasis, the palm trees clearly illuminated by the moon.  However, as the group drawns closer, Abdul realizes there are already tents pitched there, along with several camels and a ring of guards.  The tents are large and camels are well-cared for.  There's even several horses in an open tent.  Obviously this must belong to a traveling merchant of some substantial wealth.  And wealth is often come by by force...*


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nafeesa notices the oasis, but does not find it a welcoming sign.  The ring of guards gives her an uneasy feeling.  If this was not such a large group they may be more inclinded to show hospitality.  She keeps her thoughts to her self and puts on a calm face.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Genie-Kin Scout*

*Abdul is worried as well as he approaches the camp.  "Well brother let us see if these are friend or foe."  Approaching the camp, "Ho the camp, may a weary group share in the bounty of nature?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 19, 2004)

*Tariq tried not to let his concern show on his face as Abdul approached the camp.  He did not think it was a good idea to let an insane man represent the entire group.  Quickly, he approached the camp as well, looking around to see if there were any indications as to whose camp this was.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Use to the highly guarded nature of the harem, and wishing she had her own set of guards for the unpredictable nature of the desert, Samira didn’t seem at all perturbed by the ring of guards, though she was worried that the guards would not be Eunuchs, and their for not to be trusted if let alone with her. 

Her interest was perked by who would be traveling around the desert with such wealth, but at the same time someone of that wealth might recognize her from Ala’Kamal’s Harem and ask many questions she would rather not have to answer.

Luckily for Samara the others seemed more than willing to deal with their fellow travels and in her own dignified way she was more than willing to let them.


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril remained with the rest of the caravan while the scout, Abdul, greeted the camp at the oasis.  Jibril felt that he could converse as well with the camp, but stayed behind once Tariq left to join Abdul.

While he considered himself somewhat diplomatic (he didn't come by it naturally, at least not after his apparent demise), this looked to be a good opportunity for the heirs to stretch their diplomatic skills.

Just in case, however, Jibril activated his _Touchsight_ again.

OOC: Spent 29 points thus far.  Touchsight and Inertial Armor still active.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*As Abdul approaches, Tariq trails after him.  Suhayb and Omran remain behind, on the lookout for treachery.  Tariq spots what must be the caravan master's tent, the largest and best appointed, glowing slightly inside from the lamps.  The richness of the tent fabric and the fine colors visible by the lantern light show it to belong to a man of wealth.  There are also several other tents, far more than are necessary even for the vast number of guards present.  To Tariq, and Abdul as well, that spells one thing - a slave caravan.*

*As Abdul calls out his greeting, one of the guards steps forward slightly.  However, Abdul notes the gleam of bronze arrowheads being set to bows by the other guards.*

"The bounty of nature is welcome to all, but my master's bounty is sacred to him.  What do you offer as sureity that you are not bandits come to raid our wares?" the guards demands.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2004)

*Nafeesa strains to hear what is being said between her party and theirs.  She resists the temptation to move closer.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2004)

*Abdul*

"Let me speak with my group, I shall return momentarily."  With this he turns to discuss the ramifications with the group.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

“I am merely a humble merchant, hoping to share the bounties of the oasis with my esteemed companions and your honorable master,” Tariq replied evenly.  He is surprised when Abdul abruptly leaves, but tries not to show it.  He certainly hoped that the guard did not find the abruptness suspicious.

“If I may be so bold, may I ask the name of your master?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 2, 2004)

"Our master is Kadar, the Most Powerful One.  He is hospitable to weary travelers, but asks politely that weapons be left in the charge of Ghalib, the captain of his guard," the sentry says, with an unexpected touch of deference in his tone.  It appears he has gotten a better look at the garb and outfitting of your little group, and seems impressed by the wealth represented in the dress, equipment, and beasts.  Tariq's smooth words and polite address did not go unnoticed either.

*The sentry makes a small motion with his fingers, and another guard arrives in a moment, along with a third that must be Ghalib, due to the fine embroidery on his robes, and the fine scimitar at his belt.  He gives you a solemn nod, and waits for you to respond.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

“That is a most generous invitation.  Please, excuse me for a moment while I convey it to my companions,” Tariq replies.  He offers a slight bow, before turning, and moving back toward the group.  As he went, he searched his mind for any memory of past dealings with Kadar, or if he had heard any stories about him.

“The caravan belongs to Kadar, a slave trader.  I am told that if we leave our weapons with one of his guards, we may enter the oasis,” he quietly informed the others.  He did not entirely like the idea, though.  Weaponless people were that much easier to capture as slaves.  Though Tariq could get by without weapons, he was not sure if everyone in the group could.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2004)

*Nafeesa ponders Tariq's words for a moment, then pulls her weapon loose.*

"Well, if this is were we are to stay, let us not make any enemies.  You never know when odd acquaintances may prove a powerful allies."


----------



## Keia (Dec 2, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

"I must admit, most esteemed ones," Jibril offered, "I cannot say that I like the idea od everyone being without weapons while in the company of a slave trader.  Perhaps it would be best if we traveled on and sought another shelted area this evening.  But, of course, I will abide by your wishes."

Jibril tried to remember if he knew anything of this Kadar person, or even Ghalib.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

*Jibril is called aside by Suhayb and Omran.  Though he has heard something of Kadar, it is apparent by the furrowed brow on Suhayb's face that he may know a bit more.  Jibril knows that Kadar is a very prosperous trader, what one would call a merchant prince, and it often supped at the homes of nobles.  He is welcome at the courts of several sultans, and often supplies women for their harems, or the harems of lesser nobles.*

"Jibril, I know a thing of Kadar.  Though he is a shrewd businessman, he is also known for his hospitality.  He would be banned from the courts and noble houses if he was thought to be an inconsiderate or boorish host.  His reputation is very important to him, and he will try to maintain it as he maintains his wealth, which is to say, with ferocity.  I believe we have made a strong enough impression that he will no offer us any harm... directly," the flamekissed begins.  

*One of the rules of hospitatility is that of the sharing of salt.  Once a guest has eaten a host's salt, it is a symbol, a pledge, that he will be an honorable person in the home.  Obviously, if the group eats with Kadar, they will be bound to do no harm to him, and Kadar will be honor-bound to do no harm to them.*

"But he is shrewd, shrewd as a hundred lawyers.  He may make us a gift of some sort, sending some of his pleasure slaves to our tents, and then later we would be honor-bound to give a gift of equal proportion.  And since the services of his slaves can be worth thousands of gold... we only have one kind of 'gift' he might accept," Suhayb murmurs, his eyes sliding over to Samira and Shalah.  Omran grunts and shakes his head.

"We should have a show of strength.  We three are to guard the Heirs.  There can be no dishonor in having sworn guards allowed to retain their weapons," the gemchild points out, looking stubborn and belligerant, his face hard.  "And if they demand a repayment for a gift we could not possibly afford, we can call him a cheat and a liar, and take our satisfaction out in blood."

*The two look to Jibril to make a descion, one counseling caution, the other, violence.*


----------



## Keia (Dec 3, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril listened with focused intent to the explanations by Suhayb and Omran, nodding thoughtfully as they spoke.  He waited several seconds after Omran finished weighing the different tactics in his mind.  Reflecting on his own life, Jibril made his decision.

"My friends, I believe that this encounter would be a good test of our heirs, and may have been placed here deliberately," Jibril commented quietly.  "They will need to deal with one such as he in their own houses if they achieve their goals.  We should be respectful of Kadar and accept his wishes in the use of the oasis, but should be on guard for 'gifts' so that we can respectfully refuse.  I believe that we should inform the heirs as well, for many may be unaware of these customs."

Jibril nodded in satisfaction to Suhayb, thanking him for his advice.  Turning to Omran, Jibril added, "With that in mind, a respectful request from a sworn guard, may allow a person or two to maintain their weapons.  I would be honored to make the request if you wish, Omran.  With the understanding that that we do not question the security and safety provided by Kadar and his guard, but that the desert is a dangerous place and not all dangers can be anticipated."

"Let us discuss this with the heirs and see if they approve or have additional insight, yes?"  Jibril asked with a smile to his fellow guards, thankful at their wisdom.  If there is an agreement, Jibril will present their discussion to the heirs.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Genie-kin Scout*

"While normally I would agree, we were told to come to this oasis by the Gen."


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "While normally I would agree, we were told to come to this oasis by the Gen."




"Of course, most esteemed one,"  Jibril replied.  "Badra did indeed mention that our task was to reach the north oasis alive.  And, she also added that you would have as much time as necessary to complete the task.  If this indeed is the proper oasis . . . it is an oasis and it was north of our start . . . then it would be imperative that we be allowed to stay.  Suhayb, Omran, and I have discussed the ramifications of staying and the issues which I have relayed to all of you. All we humbly ask is if this meets with the agreement of the most esteemed ones, and if there may be anything that we may have missed."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2004)

* Nafeesa ponders everyone's views quietly.  She still believes that there is no need to make an enemies.*

_Maybe I am a little too trusting.  I have spent much time around hospitable tribes and my own people are laid back, but I am sticking to my beliefs._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 7, 2004)

“The request of a guard to retain his weapons is not unreasonable, and I certainly hope that this… Kadar agrees with me.  I agree that we will have to deal carefully with him, whether this is our test or not” Tariq said thoughtfully.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira didn’t bother hiding the fact she was put off by the idea of gifts, or more to the point that she should be a gift, and as her amber eyes seemed to flare in annoyance she quickly agreed with Tariq, “I think it’s very reasonable…  and as for gifts I think you can forget about it too, as others have stated we have *none* to give.  I’m, Shalah too for that matter, are heirs to a throne now and not a simple harem girls.”  Her voice turns venomous as she stares at each one of her companions, “Besides I’m far more valuable than any harem girl he has...”


----------



## Keia (Dec 7, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> “I think it’s very reasonable…  and as for gifts I think you can forget about it too, as others have stated we have *none* to give.  I’m, Shalah too for that matter, are heirs to a throne now and not a simple harem girls.”  Her voice turns venomous as she stares at each one of her companions, “Besides I’m far more valuable than any harem girl he has...”




"Of this, not a man on this land would have any doubt of that fact, blessed one,"  Jibril replied quickly.  "We only caution that we should be wary of accepting anything from Kadar in which he might demand a gift in return," he explained further.  He paused a moment before adding, in a much quieter and far more serious voice, "My blood and bones would be mixed with the sand before I would allow you . . . or any of the heirs to be treated in such a manner."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

*Samira nods her head in agreement as she smile softly at Jibril. *

“I have no doubt of that and it’s appreciated, at least by me, but I earnestly hope that it doesn’t come down to that.”

*Samira looks at each her companions before continuing. *

““Shall we go now?  I’m not sure how much more is to be gained by prolonged debate besides the possibility of gaining Kadar’s mistrust.”


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 8, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Genie-Kin Scout*

If all are agreed, Abdul approaches the guards and asks.  "Would this be acceptable?  All but guards would hand over weapons.  I myself will hand over my brother.   But I should point out, that in a moment of danger, my brother and myself cannot be parted."


----------



## Keia (Dec 9, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

"I think that will work well for all involved, esteemed one,"  Jibril commented.  "The answers to this request will be most revealing as to the attitude of our host."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

*The guards confer for a brief moment, and their captain makes a nod.*

"That is quite acceptable and proper.  Our guards will protect your charges as if they were your own.  Please leave your weapons here, so that you know where they are," he says, waving to a small carpet.  It's obviously old and worn, probably why it was relegated to this duty.  The weapons will be left on the carpet, halfway between the guards and the tents.  You know where they are at all times, and the guards will not touch them.

*When everyone is disarmed who is going to be, you are conducted to the tent of Kadar.  Inside it is lit with oil lamps with various colors of glass shades.  Carpets line the floor, and cushions are scattered about the periphery.  A low table sits in front of Kadar, a solid mountain of a man, plump with good living, groaning with a variety of food.*

*He wears red silk robes with heavy gold embroidery.  A blue and red sash has a decorative dagger thrust through it, and his turban has several peacock feathers attached to the front, along with an aquarmarine gem.  A half-dozen slave girls with mostly decorative gold chains about their ankles and waists rise to great you and give you coffee, palm wine, milk, and clear water.*

"Welcome to my humble tent, my most excellent guests!" Kadar says in a jolly voice.  "Come, eat, drink, and tell me what brings you to cross the wastes."


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril bowed low and followed all customs as he entered the tent.  When Kadar spoke, Jibril kept his head looking down, though his eyes darted to the heirs to see who would speak.

_'I could speak for the heirs,'_ Jibril thought.  Unconsciously, he adjusted his cloak to ensure it covered some of his face and neck.  Despite his disadvantages, Jibril had worked had at his diplomatic skills, though he was certain they were not on par with those before him.  _'Plus, I am uncertain of just how much they are willing to reveal.'_


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2004)

* Nafeesa step forward and with an elegant bow she introduces her self.*

" I am Nafeesa.  My companions and I are on a Journey of undetermined length.  As for a destination we have not chosen one at this time.  There is not much else to tell you, but we appreciate your hospitality for this evening."

*As she finishes speaking she looks to the other hoping her intro would stir the them to speak as well.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 15, 2004)

*Abdul-Hadid Genie-kin Scout*

Abdul enters with a bow and nods for Jbril to make introductions.  _ I do not wish to set myself above the other heirs._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 15, 2004)

Tariq takes a moment to survey the scene, before stepping forward as well.  “Honorable Kadar, your hospitality is renowned throughout the land.  We thank you for this opportunity to meet with you and share the bounty of the oasis.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

"A rather mysterious journey, lovely Nafeesa.  And you sir, have a most honeyed tongue.  Come, taste the honey cakes, and tell me what I may call you all.  I see faces here that would be welcome in any court of the land, and I beg to know if I am in the presence of nobility," Kadar says, laying his eyes briefly on each member of the company.  Suhayb and Omran look to Jibril, and then over to Tariq, who has done most of the speaking thus far.


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2004)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> Abdul enters with a bow and nods for Jibril to make introductions.  _ I do not wish to set myself above the other heirs._




Jibril took the sign from Abdul and made the introductions for the group of individuals that he protected.  Jibril tried to be as diplomatic as possible, yet maintain no reference to their standings as heirs.

"My words and knowledge of the esteemed individuals that I help to protect are surely not worthy for such honored ears as yours," Jibril began, "I only hope they are sufficient for your needs."

Starting with the one who nodded for him to speak, Jibril began his introductions, "May I present to you, Abdul-Hadid, Imperial Scout and in fact one time Captain of the Imperial Scouts.  His ability and knowledge of the desert is a marvel to me every day."

"Words cannot truly express the light of Samira, the Radiant Jewel, and I will not show myself more the fool by attempting to describe her beauty . . . "

“Beside her is the incomparable Shalah, Flower of the Desert Oasis, whose beauty and eloquence are truly something to behold . . . .”

“Beyond is Nafeesa, whom you have already been introduced, wisdom and healing are always within reach when one is honored to be near her . . . "  Jibril continued to walk next to each heir as he introduced then, trying to gauge just much to say of each of them.

"I also have the honor to introduce to you, Tariq Salim, Jewel Merchant of the Six Cities. His knowledge and experience have proven quite helpful in our journey.”

" . . . and this esteemed man is Tarek al Saoud, exalted priest of the Five Pillars, well-renowned for his encounter with the . . ." Jibril continued his introductions until everyone but himself, Suhayb and Omran had been introduced.

"Suhayb, Omran and I have the honor and privilege to guard and protect this varied assemblage of esteemed traveler until their journey has reached its conclusion," Jibril finished.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Though she feels like doing nothing more than rolling her amber eyes at Jibril for introducing her, her name was far to well known for her liking, Samira gracefully goes through a ritual greeting that comes so natural to her from her years of training.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

*At the introduction of everyone, Kadar gives a solemn nod.*

"A wondrous company indeed.  Priest Tarek!  Would you be so good as to bless this repast?" he ask jovially.  Tarek gives a brief blessing, wishing good fortune upon his host, while Kadar looks over the assembled company.  "Ah Samira and Shalah.  These two wondrous ladies I have heard of, but only in rumors!  Their beauty surpasses even the most flowery poet's words, and my tent is graced with their presence.  But could I be so bold as to inquire what takes such a procession across the sands without servants or camels enough to tend their needs?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira’s anxiety builds as she realize that Kadar was indeed as cunning as the others had warned about, but after his questions about why two possessions would travel in such a way she felt nothing but worry.

_That’s a damn good question…  I hope that Jibril has a damn good answer..._


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

Kadar said:
			
		

> . . . But could I be so bold as to inquire what takes such a procession across the sands without servants or camels enough to tend their needs?"




"Not only may you be so bold, my gracious Kadar, it indeed appears that you _are _so bold by asking that very question," Jibril commented and complimented his host.  "I will answer your question and, if you may permit me, have a question of my very own.  The bounty of the desert and the accomplishments of my esteemed travelers has provided to all of our needs up to this point.  In fact, I would not question our good fortune at finding such a gracious host at the very oasis we had intended to stop at for the night.  I have found in my travels that it is important not to question good fortune, least it be withdrawn from you in the future, do you not agree?"

"As to my question, I was curious as to the honored company that we find ourselves in . . . other than your esteemed presence, of course, honored host,”  Jibril mentioned.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2004)

Tariq listened as Kadar questioned them, and as Jibril answered his questions.  He could not help but to smile at his companion's responses.  _Well done._  Jibril was proving himself to be a man of intelligence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

"An honestly suspicious man, I like that!" Kadar says with a broad laugh.  "Very well then, I am traveling from Binum to Sagheer to sell a fine collection of well-trained desert jewels.  My son, Marid, goes with me to marry his promised bride."

*Marid, you all know, is a name that means rebellious.  It's not particularly auspicious, so the name must be well-earned.*

"However, let me asuage your worries and give you some fine entertainment from my own stock of jewels.  Ready the musicians!" he says to one of his servants.  Within moments, four musicians enter the tent and sit to one side.  Striking up a stiring tune, five dancing girls, obviously trained harem dancers, enter from the opposite side.  They are draped in many colors of transluscent gauze, gold ornaments decorating their hair, ears, wrists and ankles.  All seem to be human, with dark hair and smooth skin the color of fine amber.  Their faces are veiled, and dark expressive eyes gaze at each of you in turn as they begin to dance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira, already behind her companions, was quite happy with the fact that she wasn’t dancing nor did she really have any interest in the dancing before her but she fringed interest in the hopes of being a good guest while she absently studied their movements.  *

* She had no doubt that Kadar had spent a small fortune on his dancing girls but between them, the clothes that hinted and hid their elegant forms, the jewelry and gems that highlighted and displayed their form still couldn’t pay for the beauty that was she. *


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2005)

* The display being put on before the group did not interest Nafeesa, which is not to say that they were not talented.  She was a simple woman with simple interests.  She prefered the humble company of the nomads to the pomp and flare of nobility.  None the less she smiled politely, pretending to watch the dance but in fact was staring at the back of the tent. *


----------



## Keia (Jan 25, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril wondered if he knew of any of the locations that Kadar had mentioned.

Jibril nodded with a half-bow in response to Kadar's offer, knowing well the affront to refuse such a thing.  As the women danced it was difficult to pay attention to his surroundings with the beauty and grace the women exhibited.  When he could spare a glance, knowing well that the eyes of his host were likely on him and the others, Jibril glanced at his companions, trying to get a read on them.

Quickly though, his eyes returned to the beauty and spectacle before him.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

Tariq smiled politely, and bowed his head toward their host, before turning his attention to the dancing girls.  They were truly exquisite; no doubt that Kadar had spent a small fortune for each of them.  He watched their movements with interest, but occasionally glanced at Kadar out of the corner of his eye.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*Shallah, Jibril, Abdul, and Tariq catch a glimpse of movement out of the corner of their eyes that has nothing to do with the performance being put on before them.  The curtains on the far side of the tent were parted slightly.  From within they spot a youth, not even twenty years old, with skin the color of fine amber, and dark-curled hair like that of a black sheep.  He's quite handsome, and wears robes of a fashionable cut and expensive fabrics.  He gazes at the group of Heirs with a strange longing and look of despiration.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* It wasn’t to far into the dancer’s performances that Samira got bored with her idle curiosity at the dancers and turned her attention to her companions, or more importantly those of her male companions, and there reactions to the dancers. *

* Their interest didn’t really surprise her but she did wonder if she could ever use it to her advantage… Realizing that Shalah would understand a small curious smile formed as she watched the dancers once again with fringe inertest. *


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 1, 2005)

Tariq was impressed with the performance of the harem dancers, and intrigued by their beauty.  However, he paused as his eyes fell upon a boy who was peeking through the curtains.  He examined the boy curiously and gave him a brief smile, but tried not to appear too distracted from the dancers’ performance.  That, after all, would be rude to their host.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril noticed the youth, but did not pay any attention to him.  Obviously, the boy was observing something which he should not, and bringing attention to him may reveal him and embarass his host.  The look it caught spoke of desperation . . . if the opportunity arose, he would try and speak with the youth.

Jibril spent his time observing the dancing girls and Kadar, following all of the expected rituals - even to the point of favoring one of the girls with his gaze.  He had no real interest, well, he did, but was very willing to put that aside in the interests of protecting and advising the heirs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

*The girls make a very elegant and beautiful dance, and most make eye contact with at least one of the heirs before the dance is over.  When the dance ends to the final beat of a drum, the girls bow, and then scatter amongst the heirs to entertain them with conversation, and to pamper them as they had been taught.*

"My little blossoms have had little practice on such personages as yourself during their trip.  Allow them this time, and I would be thankful," Kadar says with a belly laugh.  For indeed, who could refuse the individual attentions of such lovely ladies?  Kadar turns to discuss something with a richly-dressed man who was probably his advisor, as the flowers ask questions of the heirs and their guards.

"Where do you go, gracious one?  What do you seek?  Surely such a journey is quite a hardship!  Lie back and let me massage your feet with fragrant oils, for you have toiled long.  Speak to me of the cities you come from, gracious one, they must be fascinating places!" are the kinds of questions and comments they ask.

*The boy behind the curtains crumples one hand into a ball, and stares with such intensity at the heirs it's amazing something hasn't caught fire yet.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Uncannily familiar with the music Samira turn her attention away from her companions and back to the dancing girls just in time to catch eyes with one of the dancers right before they scattered.  She wasn’t at all surprised to find the same little blossom presenting herself to her nor did she doubt the girl was attracted to her, harems where never as random as it appeared to be. *

* Use to being in the place now occupied by the young blossom Samira finds herself uneasy but she quickly settles in happy to answer the girl’s with cheerful consistent but not overly helpful answers to questions she has little doubt came from above, while at the same time she tried to get more information about their host, Kadar. *









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy + 23 or Gather Information + 17


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

*Nafeesa is not one who cares to be waited on hand and foot, so when she is approached she finds a way out of the pampering.*

" I appericate your offer, but I would like much more to just sit and talk .  The journey so far has been a quiet one for me.  Tell me about yourself?"



[ooc: this is all of course if Nafeesa is even approached  ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Shallah and Samira ply their well-learned skills on the younger girls, drawing them into conversation with the ease of much experience.  The two younger flowers tell them about Kadar, what little they do know.  He hopes to bring excellent prices for the girls when he reaches Sagheer, as these girls are all fresh out of the training harems and will be novel to those seeking to purchase pleasure slaves.  Kadar has been treating them well, but he often asks that they entertain his guests, sometimes in more intimate ways than what has been shown here.  Those that yeild to the flowers are often drawn into contracts with Kadar, contracts that favor the master.*

*He also sends a different flower to Marid's tent each night, in hopes of kindling the boy's interesting in women, for he has shown little.  However, though he has talked with the flowers, he has not let them even touch him.  He claims he loves another, but he does not mention his promised bride.  Sometimes the girls wake up to find him gone from his tent at night, only to return, hot and flushed, but his clothes in perfect array.*

*Kadar is very angry at his son for being stubborn about his bride, as it will bring him a lucrative trading agreement, and keeps his son from visitors to prevent him from trying to escape.*

~~~



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> *Nafeesa is not one who cares to be waited on hand and foot, so when she is approached she finds a way out of the pampering.*
> 
> "I appericate your offer, but I would like much more to just sit and talk . The journey so far has been a quiet one for me. Tell me about yourself?"



  "I am Adiva, great lady.  I was born in the harem of Nasser Naji in Binum, and was trained there all my life to be the perfect harem girl.  This is my first trip outside the harem walls, and it is marvelously exciting, though confusing.  You must have seen many things in your travels!  Please, tell me the things you've seen!" she says with enthusiasm.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2005)

*Listening to the girls excited voice Nafeesa just smiles softly. *

" In my travels I have not see much.  I have mostly gone from one nomad tribe to another to assist with any healing I can.  As for this journey I am not sure what is to come of it, but it will an enjoyable experience."  Nafessa hopes she has side-stepped any probing that may have been the ultimate goal of the girl and the host.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 6, 2005)

It is very difficult for Tariq to maintain his concentration as the flowers make their way through the heirs, asking their questions.  He is all too happy to regale any flower that asks with stories about the cities he has visited, though he is careful not to reveal much information about himself, and no information about their current mission.  Seeing Kadar speaking with his advisor, he tries to listen to their conversation without making it obvious that he is eavesdropping.


(Listen +11, Bluff +13)


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril enjoyed the company of the little flower, thought tried to maintain his distance.  It wasn't a matter of not thinking that the flower was worthy, but that he was not worthy of the flower's attention.  Scars from his . . . past were both physical and mental.  Regardless of his personal feelings, Jibril conversed with flower, enjoying the beauty and grace with which she held herself.

He looked over the other heirs and guards, making certain that they stayed focused and did not make any promises he could not keep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

"Oh, you're a healer?" Adiva says, and then takes a quick look around to make sure Kadar is paying attention to his advisor and not to her.  "Do you know anything about love potions, or curses maybe?  Some of the girls think that Marid has fallen in love with someone other than his intended bride, but we don't know who.  He refuses all of our attentions, and I know of no man who is capable of such strength of character unless he is a holy man, or so deserately in love that he cannot see us.  I fear that some spirit has stolen his love and he will fade away if he marries another."

~~~

*Tariq goes to pick up a choice bowl of berries, and allows the flowers to feed them to him.  However, this does have a purpose of bringing him closer to Kadar so that he can hear more easily.*

"...month out of Binum and he has not taken one of them!  But the skills of our guests are well-known, legendary even" Kadar is saying.  "My lord, I do not know how you could ask it of them.  They would have to occur a debt for which you would only accept one kind of repayment.  Their guardians are vigilant, and seem to be watching out for not only their physical welfare.  I would propose something simple.  Some of the men are quite taken with the flowers, and it has always worked before.  Skill for skill, if they enjoy one, we can ask for the skills of Samira or Shallah as recompense to awaken the manhood of your wayward son..." the advisor counsels, before more music begins to play, obscuring the rest of their conversation.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Oh, you're a healer?" Adiva says, and then takes a quick look around to make sure Kadar is paying attention to his advisor and not to her.  "Do you know anything about love potions, or curses maybe?  Some of the girls think that Marid has fallen in love with someone other than his intended bride, but we don't know who.  He refuses all of our attentions, and I know of no man who is capable of such strength of character unless he is a holy man, or so deserately in love that he cannot see us.  I fear that some spirit has stolen his love and he will fade away if he marries another."




" I am sorry dear heart, I have no knowledge of love potions.  As for curses I have very little experance with.  My healing skills are domestic in nature.  Cuts, breaks, births, deaths, sickness, that sort of thing.  I am not sure I would be any use to someone who is merely love sick. "  She smiles slightly with her end comment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

"Oh dear... Then... do you have some remedy or unguent for sunburn perhaps?  Marid always seems sunburnt when he returns from his nightly wanderings," Adiva asks softly.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril continued to watch his surroundings, relaxed in the company of such a fine host - wary of potential trouble.  It was a difficult balance to maintain, particularly most recently.

Headcount, smile . . . kind words to a little flower . . . scan the surroundings while sipping wine . . . admire the fine moves of a dancer . . . make eye contact with each of the heirs that he could . . . seeing to their needs or questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*After a fine dinner and much entertainment, Kadar finally rises from the table.*

"The least I can do for my fine guests is to allow you the hospitality of my tents to rest in.  My flowers can conduct you to them, if that is your wish.  And now I must retire, for we must be up in a few hours to travel while the Moon Maiden still lights our way," Kadar says with a bow.

*The flowers can conduct everyone to a large tent.  It's carpeted with a wealth of fine rugs, and three deep in a wealth of silk cushions.  Elegantly embroidered curtains separate the tent into individual sections. Covered pots lined with sand are in each area for necessary functions, and braziers with incense in the coals keep the tent warm and scented in the cool night air.*

*The flowers conduct everyone to sleep, and some bring a coffee service for those that wish a warm drink before they sleep.  The flowers finally leave, and the heirs can begin bedding down for the night.  However, outside the back of the tent, all hear the footsteps of someone in a hurry.  Suddenly, with a muffled oath, a body squirms its way underneath the tent wall, even as torches and the unmistakable creak of armor pass by the tent.  The guards must have been following this fellow.  The frightened young man that looks up is recognizeable as the young man that was watching the heirs from afar during the feats.*

"Please, don't give me up to the guards.  I am Marid, and I need your help," he whispers frantically.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

*A halo of power rose up around Jibril as he heard the rustling under the tent flap.  The halo quickly faded from view as Jibril cycled through the ways to kill the intruder.  He glanced to the others and motioned for silence.  As the boy finished climbing under and came to his feet, Jibril listened.



			
				Marid said:
			
		

> "Please, don't give me up to the guards. I am Marid, and I need your help," he whispers frantically.



"I remember seeing you at the tent.  What is your need that you ask this boon from us, knowing that it will break the honored guest status that we currently have with the most honorable Kadar?"  Jibril asked.  Through the inflection in his voice he indicated neither acceptance nor condemnation, merely a question.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“Jibril?  Are you sure this is wise?  Catering to this *boy* places all of us in danger…”  Samira’s eyes flared in anger and annoyance but hinted at worry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2005)

"The most honorable Kadar is my father.  I beg you, please do not turn me over to the guards.  I need to see her, and I promised I would be there before moonset," he whispers frantically.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira hissed back at the young man as he ignored her, “Good!  As his son you should realize the burden you would place upon us and the danger you would place us in if we where to protect you.”


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> “Jibril?  Are you sure this is wise?  Catering to this *boy* places all of us in danger…”



"I understand, most esteemed one,"  Jibril replied calmly and quietly.  "Trust me when I tell you that your safety is my primary concern.  That said, it will do us no harm to here the son of Kadar a few moments of our time . . . perhaps he is here with instructions from our honored host?"



			
				Marid said:
			
		

> "The most honorable Kadar is my father. I beg you, please do not turn me over to the guards. I need to see her, and I promised I would be there before moonset," he whispers frantically.



"Understand, Marid, that we have little time here," Jibril commented quietly to Marid, "so it would do you well to speak plainly.  So, Marid, son of Kadar, who is it that you have given your oath to, and why is it so important that to see 'her'?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2005)

"She is... one whom I love.  I know I dishonor my father by not wishing my marriage to the girl of his choice, but my heart is given over to another heart.  I beg you, please, I must go to her!" he whispers desperately.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira’s worry and wish for caution is obvious to all as she speak, “Jibril, surely you realize no good will come out of this…”


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 16, 2005)

Tariq raised an eyebrow at Samira’s rather obvious concern.  “Dear Samira, Jibril has only suggested that we listen to this young man, and I agree that we should hear what he has to say.  If you do not wish to do so, then you are more than welcome to retire for the evening.”  With that said, he turned to look at young Marid.  “Tell me, Marid, if you need to go to her so badly, then why are you here?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

"Because my father wishes me to go to the bride he has chosen.  I have been leaving her each night to see her, but without my father's knowledge.  He must have found out I was leaving, and doubled the guards around my tent.  I was nearly caught," he whispers.

*Next to Samira, Shalah slips her hand into her lover's.*

"Think about what he is looking for.  I think his is a cause worth helping," she whispers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira amber eyes flair lividly at Tariq's casual dismissal of her but Shalah’s loving hand ebbs the passionate anger that flows so freely from Samira.  With a small biting frown and a slight nodding of her head Samira accepts Shalah’s view. * 

“Yes, of course it is…  I’m sorry Marid, if you do not mind could you please tell us more of this girl?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*Marid's eyes go dreamy and soft as he begins to speak.*

"She is a magical creature, graceful as a dancing flame, hair like flames, eyes the color of fine amber.  She is compassionate, passionate, and unafraid to speak her mind.  She is brave as a ronus, as intelligent as any scholar, and unafraid to challenge others.  I have never met another like my Malika, my queen."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

*Samira wasn’t sure she believed her ears as Marid told of his queen, but she did her best to hide her surprise.*

“Marid, by chance do I share any similarities with her?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*Marid nods but he looks frustrated.  He makes groping gestures with his hands as he tries to find the right words.*

"She is like you, great lady, but she is... more.  More... fiery.  She is..." he finally takes a deep breath, "She lives in a fire oasis.  My Malika is a fire nymph.  My father would be convinced she has bewitched my mind, but it is nothing of the sort!  I love her, truly love her, and I could not bear to be married to another!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira nods in some understanding and turns to Jibril, “I apologize for my previous words and I now believe we should offer him sanctuary, at least till now, but I would like to meet this Malika if at all possible…”


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril was thjoughtful for a few moments, looking over the heirs during the explanation from Marid.  Their task was to reach an oasis, he had anticipated that the oasis was one of the water variety.  Was this the oasis they were to seek?

Jibril wondered if he knew anything of Malika or fire nymphs in general.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*Fire Nymphs and Malika*

Jibril, Nafeesa, Tarek al Saoud, Shalah, and Abdul-Hadid
[sblock]Fire nymphs are the inhabitants of the dangerous fire oases.  Immune to fire's effects, they can bathe within it with ease.  They are known to be long-lived, beautiful, and very magical.  They may share a homeland with the genies, but they are utterly independent from them.  They are considered trustworthy, in that they do not lie.  However, their tempers, when aroused, are formidable and destructive.  They can even command the creatures of fire that live in the fire oases.  Of Malika in specific, you know nothing.[/sblock]

Samira and Tariq Salim
[sblock]Fire nymphs are the inhabitants of the dangerous fire oases.  Immune to fire's effects, they can bathe within it with ease.  They are known to be long-lived, beautiful, and very magical.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril listened to Marid's words, somewhat pleased that the boy was speaking with less reservation now.

"Marid, there is something that you must understand before we continue.  I am about to ask you some questions, know that I have my reasons.  I ask that you consider you answers, be truthful, and with regard to questions about Malika, please answer in words that she has told you.  Do not speak in your own words or make assumptions with regard to what she as spoken.  Jibril asked, pausing a moment to be certain that his requests were understood. 

 "What has Malika said to you? Has she placed the deadline on you to arrive?  Has she actually stated that she loves you in return?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

*Shalah, Flower of the Hidden Oasis and Ala’Kamal’s Fallen Star*

*Lounging against the soft comfort of the fine silk cushions and leaning gently to the side, with her side stretched along the familiar warmth of Samira, Shalah waits expectantly for the answers to the canny guardian's queries.*

*She knows that she cannot stand by and allow true love to wither from Kadar's oppressive patriarchal tyranny, but neither was it right to break the pledge of sharing salt. Clearly the gen, in their supernatural wisdom, had guided the Heirs to this oasis for just this purpose; to test their response to this plea on behalf of love which to fulfill would requiring a violation of their oaths and a compromise of their honour. For the Heirs do not have the option to wait until they are no longer Kadar's guests, as this would betray Marid's agitated insistence that he must see the fire nymph before moonset.* 

*If the young man's love proves true enough to stand up to Jibril's queries and her own scrutiny, she has a plan to slay both ronuses with a single careful jambiya slice. But it is not without risk, for it will place her wits and her beloved Samira's against those of the cunning Kadar...bringing the two of them in direct contact with a man who makes his living sending girls to a bleak life of slavery much like that which they had escaped. And aside from a forced return to Ala'Kamal's harem, this is the last situation in which Shalah desires to be.*

*But she knows that as a ruler she must some day make great sacrifices for the good of her subjects, and she passionately believed that the eager young man deserves no less than the joy that she herself feels each morning, waking up to the awesome radiance of Feloram's blazing orb to gaze upon the splendour of the open desert before her, a free woman, with the beautiful Flamekissed for whom she felt a fiery passion and a soul-deep bond.* 

*Was Marid's obsession truly love? Shalah still does not know. Her ignorance of the matter mirrors the confusion in her own heart as to her full feelings for Samira. True she had convinced herself that it had simply been infatuation, but now that Samira had returned, she was no longer so sure. Had the distance she had placed between them and her dismissal of their love as infatuation merely been a defense mechanism to protect herself from the pain of Samira's loss after having her messages intercepted? After all, it was far less painful to believe that she had merely left behind a friend for whom she had an infatuation than it was to imagine that she had forever lost her one true love. Or is her judgment even now being subtly manipulated from her direct contact with Samira's ineffable beauty and charm, the half-nymph's stunning presence and gentle and loving insistence impossible to resist? For that matter, what could be said of Marid? If Shalah cannot trust her own wits, how can a callow young man hope to stay unaffected by the artifice of pulchritude? Shalah is not sure, but she knows that she will do her best to bring happiness to this young man--yes, even the son of a slaver such as Kadar!--if it is within her power. She says nothing, but listens intently.* 

[OOC: Shalah is making a Sense Motive check as she listens to Marid answer Jibril's questions-+16. She is pondering the matter deeply, thinking that perhaps understanding this situation will bring her metaphorical and spiritual enlightenment as to her own, mentally constructing a poem to bring her thoughts into focus. Additionally, she is attempting Knowledge(local), Knowledge(history), and Knowledge(nature) checks to see if she has heard of Malika-+12 each {I know she failed such checks before, but her boni should be substantially larger this time thanks to her higher Intelligence}.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Marid seems to wilt a bit under all the questioning, but forges ahead anyway.*

"I must go to her by moonrise because that is what I've promised.  If I cannot get to her by then, she knows I have been prevented from coming to her.  I do not wish to distress her or cause her a moment's worry.  She has told me she loves me with all of her heart.  She spoke of another love many years ago that abandoned her, and never thought she could love again.  I spent many nights talking with her, learning her ways, earning her trust, discovering what a truly wonderful woman she is.  And slowly she began to open up to me, and we declared our love.  She fears losing me, and knows of my father's desire for me to marry another.  I... I also fear that if I am prevented from coming to her that she might lose herself to despair... or become furious with my father.  I know my love's temper, and I do not think she could bear to lose one she loves again," Marid explains.

*Shalah finds sincerity in the boy's words, as well as despiration.  He wants to be believes, and he's frantic to get to Malika.*

OOC - Shalah, you can read the upper spoiler on the previous page.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril nodded thoughtfully, "Very well, Marid, I believe you.  If you would be so kind as to allow me a moment to speak with my esteemed companions, we will see what is within our power to accomplish."

Looking to his honored traveling companions, Jibril added, "Now the question is what do we do about this?  I have an idea, but I humbly ask the wisdom of most esteemed companions before proceeding."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

* Nafeesa sits quitely listening to all that passes between the Heirs and the young man.  No words exscape her ears nor do any gestures get past her emerald eyes.*

_"So... that is where he has received those burns the lovely little flower was speaking of."_
She eyes the young man wondering if there was something she could do for him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira was amazed at Malika’s tale and lost in her own thought words did not come easy for her but she finally managed to speak of her desire to help him. *

“We must help him…  I’m not sure how but I feel like we must.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

*Shalah*

*Shalah is seriously perplexed when she hears this news. First, she is fairly sure that the lad has not been magically coerced. Using back-propagation, even if the initial propability of infatuation due to magic had been 50%, the fact that Shalah has not sensed it leads to a Bayesian propagation of only slightly over 25%. And those are odds that Shalah refuses to ignore. What's more, Malika's story strikes a chord with Shalah's eidetic memory of Azizah's 

~~"Five generations ago, one of your ancestors was born in the harem of Mansur's father. He married into common blood later in life, as did his ancestors, until your father, a flamekissed wanderer, came upon a fire nymph at her oasis. And though he knew it was dangerous, he dared to love her. Unfortunetly, you were scarcely conceived before he was burnt to death in the fires of your mother's passion. It was not something she could control, and she mourned your father greatly. She carried you with a heavy burden of sorrow in her heart, and when you were born, left her oasis of fire to leave you at an oasis of water. She wanted you to be taken by your father's people and raised by them, as she was too full of sadness to do so. After you were safely away, she returned to her oasis and has never left,"~~

Azizah...It seemed somewhat fitting that one whose name meant "Splendid" might change her name to "Queen" upon retreating to her oasis forever...And Shalah has to admit to herself that even though every man and woman in Keldev deserves to live a happy life, if the nymph is truly the tragic Azizah, mother of her beloved Samira, she deserves some happiness now more than anyone.*

"Dear one," Shalah whispers, knowing that Samira could still hear her words clearly, "My heart sings now that we are in accord on this matter. Indeed, we must accept the possibility that Azizah and Malika are related somehow, or even one and the same."

Then louder, to the group, "I have some thoughts on this matter. I believe that Marid and Malika's love and joy must survive and flourish, even in the face of Kadar's oppressive command. Anything else, and I suppose I would be a hypocrite," she notes, bending forward slightly to give Samira a quick kiss on the cheek for emphasis. 

"But we cannot possibly hope to spirit Marid away tonight without breaking our honour-bound salt-oath as Marid's guests. It is clear to me that this very situation has been placed before us as a test. Perhaps the simplest solution is also one that I currently refuse to entertain unless all other avenues are lost. That is, I do not wish to turn Kadar's own strategy against him, forcing him into our debt with the boon of Samira or my attentions." 

"My preferred solution to this problem is to spread truth and joy to everyone involved, even Kadar, rather than using trickery. I may be overly optimistic, but I cannot believe that any father would hate his son so much as to refuse him his love, particularly with an advocate such as myself arguing the boy's case. Indeed, if my hunch on understanding human nature is correct, Kadar's anguish that he cannot find a flower who will entice Marid is probably based on the father's hidden fear that his son...does not like girls. After all, this would seem a far more likely postulate based on the evidence than that the boy had found himself a fire nymph lover. And sadly, the nature of men is such that they are afraid of things like this, particularly in their sons, for Kadar will surely wish to carry his name and wealth to future generations."

"But when the truth is known, how can Kadar deny his son this desire? Even his greed alone should enable his acceptance, as what slaver could resist a possible source girls who could be almost as beautiful as our ineluctably charming Samira, although I am sure none of them could match her inestimable allure," stroking Samira's cheek gently where she had left the kiss and then giving her a quick hug at her name. 

"So therefore, I propose that we meet with Kadar and ask him to bless his son's union and give us permission to escort Marid to the fire oasis this night. I can be very persuasive if I want to..." 

"Of course, I do not wish to enforce my opinions where others desire to make theirs known, so please, let us hear the plans of each of our esteemed compatriots before making a final decision."

[OOC: Whisper DC 15+distance]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah*

*An afterthought slips unbidden into Shalah's mind, weighing down on her idealistic fancies of helping true love blossom as her memory brings the weight of reality crashing down upon her. 

~~*Kadar is very angry at his son for being stubborn about his bride, as it will bring him a lucrative trading agreement, and keeps his son from visitors to prevent him from trying to escape.*~~

The flowers had told her that and she had allowed herself to conveniently forget.  Even so, that just meant that this would be more of a challenge, a sacrifice which Shalah was willing to make.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 19, 2005)

Tariq bows his head, listening to Marid.  He also listened to Shalah’s idea, thinking carefully.  “Much as I like the idea of taking the path of honesty with Kadar, I am not certain how successful it would be.  He has proven to be a canny businessman; I do not think he would give his blessing to Marid willingly, if he believes he can make a profit from a marriage arranged with another girl.  Perhaps if we could convince him that there was something to be gained by allowing Marid to be with Malika?”


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

*Tarek al Saoud, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*

"My companions, Marik, our host your father has pledged us honor-bound while we guest with him and so it must be and shall. I propose this: You give to me, or one of us, a pledge of your oath to carry to your love at the fire oasis. We shall carry it to her and perhaps then we might, with consultation with her kin, see if perhaps other arrangements other than this marriage you so disobediently oppose might be proposed. If this flower of womanhood is such that you claim,  surely her kin are forged from the same flame."

"Once we have found a result more to your liking, if such a fate the Pillars may decree, we shall return with news of this to your father. In this fashion," he says looking toward his companions, "We not only aim to resolve this poor boy's injured heart, but uphold our responsibilities as guests. Furthermore, we aim to give Kadar a gift of a new daughter, perhaps even a queen of the desert, and the wisdom that comes from not opposing a young man's follies of the heart."

"Honesty," Tarek continues, "is the wind in the desert. It not only supports us with every breath, but when it fails inside of us we are forever left wanting."

[OOC: Diplomacy +29 if needed ]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah cocks her head at Tariq's words and then bows towards him.*

"An astute observation, and we would do well to listen to your words of wisdom in the situation, from your perspective as a fellow merchant.  Perhaps I was too hasty in my idealistic conclusion that love can conquer all."

"Perhaps we can pursue the advantage angle further; how petty would the gains of a trade agreement appear before the advantage of descendants with the blood of fire nymphs.  For men such as Kadar have often reached the point in their life where they attempt to immortalise their fortunes for their scions, knowing that they themselves will soon be joining Oram in the Hall of Dreams..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah listens to Tarek's plan and remembers the incident with snake and the crown, frowning slightly*

"Honoured Tarek, your intentions are indeed noble, but I believe that Kadar would not see an elopement with Malika without his knowledge to be a gift, whether or not she is truly of a value far greater than his proposed match for Marid.  His sort like to believe that they are in control, and he would surely balk at our actions behind his back, whether or not we believe them to be more beneficial to Kadar's interests in the long-run."

"Your suggestion to send a messenger to Malika is an excellent back-up if we become pressed for time, and it is a contingency that we would do well to prepare, for it allows us to ensure that Malika is well-informed regardless of success or failure influencing Kadar or the amount of time it takes to do so."


----------



## khavren (Apr 19, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout

*"We cannot break our oath, to do so would prove that we are unworthy of our ancestory. Marid, you say you fear your loves temper against your father and her despair. Has she ever made threats against your father if he were to seperate you and has she ever stated that she would fall into such bleakness as you describe over missing a nights meeting?"  As he speaks, Abdul is clearing space and setting up what looks like a small map of the area he observed around the Oasis, including the location of Kadar's tent and the guards.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

"She... she had never made threats, but I know the temper of her people.  I... just worry, I know she is powerful and she has suffered much.  But if someone could take a message of my love to her and then convince my father... That would be a wonderful solution!" Marid says carefully.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“I can go.”

* Samira helped to break the debate quickly with her firm voice held firm. *

“I imagine are common heritage should allow me to gain her trust more easy than the rest of you.  If there are no objections of course.”

She looks curious others those gathered in the tent.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Marid looked overjoyed, and quickly began to trace a map on the table with a wine-wetted finger.*

"Here, over this ridge, past the boulder that looks like a pyramid, then you can see the glow on the horizon," he explains.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah nods in thought to Marid's words*

"Excellent! Then I suppose we must split up to accomplish this task."

"I know that my persuasive arts could be useful in influencing Kadar, but...I dearly want to be there with Samira when she meets with Malika...and I have my own reasons to seek enlightenment in the fire oasis as well."

"Perhaps Kadar would respond best to a delegation of a fellow merchant and our most-skilled priest of the Five Pillars."

"I have heard tales of dangerous creatures that haunt the desert at night, so perhaps some of the guardians could accompany us for protection."

*Shalah reaches into the silks covering her bosom and pulls out Jamilah, her psicrystal, from her usual spot near Shalah's heart and tosses her into the air, willing her to take flight.* 

"Those who deal with Kadar should take Jamilah along with you. She is very friendly and loves to bring happiness to others through negotiations, although she will be unable to speak to you while I am away. If Samira or I are needed, you can send Jamilah to find me."

"As for Nafeesa, Cala, and Abdul, I would humbly ask you to choose whichever delegation suits you best." 

"Most honoured allies, what do you think of my current proposition?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Omran and Suhayb quickly step forward to accompany the two former harem girls.*

"I'm afraid my skills do not run to diplomacy.  I have a fair hand at tossing the bones, a gift for ribald song, but catering to the prickly pride of merchant lords is not amongst my skills," Suhayb says.  "Besides, my own flamekissed heritage could come in useful."

"And I just as soon not talk at all.  It's not my style.  Actions speak louder than words, but all merchants want is words, words, and more words.  I'll attend the traveling heirs," Omran points out, the Atiik's expression his typical stony mask.

"And I'd just say something unforgiveable and end up in a blood feud," the cantakerous Cala remarks.  "Besides, the deep desert is my home, and no one can move in it like I can.  Besides, my crown allows me to see easily in darkness, and no one is going to surprise us."  Cala took out her glittering black circlet and set it upon her head as she spoke.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah nods and bows courteously to the two guardians and the heir with the dark circlet*


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

*Tarek al Saoud, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*

"Dearest companions, you have misunderstood my intentions even if you follow them yet. I would never break my guest vow, nor allow any of you to do so either. Nor will I allow the rashness of youth to break his obligations to his father. Yet Marid has pledged himself to appear before his love, and so he must. Therefore, as a gesture of that promise he must exchange it to one of us in his stead, so that we might convey his heart to his love even if only his soul travels. While I am sympathetic to young Marid's interests, I am more concerned for his honor and the honor of our esteemed and generous host."

"My proposal is not for elopement or oathbreaking, but for setting a dowry for Marid's lady love that would suit even the pride of a prince. Marid, your father has shown much generosity to us this night that we must repay." He continues to the rest of the group, "If we reconcile a father and son, what weight in gold is equal to the lifting of a man's spirit? If we bring joy to two starcrossed lovers, where might fortune smile upon us in return one day in our hour of need?"

"Let us take the path of good and honor as it opens before us. Those who walk with honesty need not fear the jackal's howl or night's black heart."

With that,Tarek moves firmly before Marid, presumably to accept some sort of pledge to convey his promise to his lover.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

"Dear Tarek, I believe that your desire and mine to bring happiness and peace in this situation are as one."

"However, if you would allow Samira and myself the honour of conveying the pledge to Malika, there is no one else I would trust more to handle the negotiations with Kadar than you."


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril frowned ever so slightly as he listened to the discussions.  _'Splitting the Heirs would be a challenge, for what use is an advisor if he cannot be there to advise,'_ Jibril thought.  _'Both situations require the use of his skills, though I would most likely be of assistance were things to become . . . difficult in one area or the other.'_

"Most honored heirs, I must humbly announce that it does trouble me to split your personages into separate groups,"  Jibril began.  "While this is quite important, I must humbly remind you that your task is to reach an oasis to the north . . . a testament to strength and survival.  Dividing the group would seem to be in conflict with accomplishing those goals."

"Would it not have some merit to use all of the abilities at our disposal here to resolve the situation with Kadar quickly and to everyone's satisfaction, then journey with all haste to the fire oasis with everyone present?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira smiled sweetly at Jibril. *

“Noble Jibril, while I’m sympathetic for you and your cause surely you realize that not  all of us can sneak of upon Marid's behalf.”


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

*Tarek al Saoud, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*

"What is this nonsense of sneaking? Why should we leave as footpad shadows? No, we simply tell the wise and generous Kadar that we travel the night and return within the morrow. There is no dishonor in this, for any of us or the merchant. How could he refuse us, now that we have guested with him, without breaking his salt with us? This notion of all us going to the female's oasis, this is only good sense. When we return we shall have recompense aplenty for the merchant's hospitality." Tarek stands erectly and proclaims his every word as a declaration, gesticulating with his hands as if pronouncing a sermon.


OOC: Like Yul Brenner in The King & I


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah thinks on this wrinkle*

"Honoured friends, the solution of travelling in one group to the oasis without resolving the situation here first is certainly a possibility.  If I may ask the time, do you think that we have enough of it to convince Kadar and _then_ travel to the oasis?  That had been my original idea, although I deferred at once to the desires of dearest Samira in her eagerness to see Malika at once."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira offers a radiant smile towards Shalah for her support in the matter but she quickly turns towards Tarek. * 

“If we do not sneak off what's to keep Kadar from following us?  I would rather not lead him to Malika and I’m sure Marid feels the same.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

"Make our plump host promise not to follow, nor to send any of his troupe after us.  He'll promise it, and then he'll have to be true to his word or be forsworn!" Cala says with a cackle.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

* Nafeesa takes a deep breath.  All this planning and scheming is not her style.  She is a simple healer and goes where she is needed or where she desires.  After acquiring the opal circlet things have become complicated.  The crown is still wrapped up safe among her things and that is where it will stay till she comes to grips with all that has been presented to her.  Cleanering her throat she speaks.*

" I have no strenght for negotitation and I agree with Jibril.  Spilting up may not be a wise course of action, but I do feel for Marid's plight.  With that said I will go or stay where it is thought my talents will be best used. "


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira replied matter of fact to Cala, “True, but I would rather not give him any chance of becoming suspicion…  Later on he could explore upon his own in the direction we went and discovery this fire oasis by “accident” and claim it was luck that brought him to it.”


----------



## khavren (Apr 19, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout* 

"To take the boy's pledge to his love we can do, to convince his father that his love should be allowed to flourish we can attempt. Our time limit is Moonset for the pledge to the Fire Nymph to be honored. The worthy Kadar will wish to know why to ally himself with the Nymph, and will most likely fear for his heir's life. I suspect Tariq would be best at arguing the first of the points, and have many reasons why it would be worthwhile to Kadar's business to have such a relationship. If we all argue with Kadar, we risk being forsworn to Marid for our pledge to carry his message. I do not think we need to sneak away for we are honored guests and can leave as we please. If we are worried about Kadar attempting to follow us to the Oasis, I am sure I can cover our tracks. I feel that only those whose skills are with the silver tongues stay to convince Kadar, the rest should journey to the Nymph, there is safety in numbers in the desert, not in the arguement." *As he talks, glancing up now and again, Abdul completes his map with Marid's information, studying it carefully to make sure he remembers the layout and viewpoints that guards would have of them leaving. He then stares at the map as if commiting it to memory* _ Brother, it seems we will be going for a walk this night. Do you agree with the map and the guard positions? _


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

*Tarek al Saoud*

"Are the dealings with the nymph so simple then, that we muster our blades of wit for one and forget the other? We have no quarrel with and no proposal for Kadar as of yet, What need have we to make what does not exist come into being, before we have tended to the solution of young Marid's desires? As guests we should have more to repay our host with than fine company, I say we tend to the obligations of the son and then tend to wisdom and appeal of the father once we have a bounty to place before him." 

"What if the nymph's kin also have issue with this arrangement? How might this night's stars align correctly if we boil the water but have no tea to pot in it? Most importantly of all, what if this woman's oasis is the true one we were sent to arrive at? Would we not be remiss in our obligations if we failed to seek it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira shook her head in obvious disagreement with the others but quietly took a set back on the silken pillow…  It was obvious to her that her travel companions would debate this till the next full moon...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

*Shalah shakes her head at the circles in which the heirs are running, then leans to place her lips upon Samira's ear.*

"Dear heart," she whispers, "If you wish to gather Kadar's pledge and simply begin to sneak out now while the others continue to debate, I will follow you.  I understand your impatience in this matter.  But I fear that my skills of stealth are insufficient, remembering in horror my most recent attempt at such resulted in Takiyah's death."  She strokes Twice-Cursed in sympathy.

"Nevertheless, I wish to lend my full support to you now, and all my heart sings for you upon hearing of this Malika."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira smiles fondly as she brings her lips to Shalah’s ear *

“I appreciate your support but I doubt this Malika is my…  well you know.  Though admittedly strange magics are at work here so the possibility can’t be ignored.”  Glancing towards Jibril she quickly shakes her head her head, “No for now, Jibril is a good man, and I would hate to place him in a position were his flock would be left unattended without his prior knowledge.  Your idea does have merit and if this debate continues on pointlessly then we might have to revisit it or even explore other possibilities,” Samira finished her words with an arched curious eyebrow and a grin that could only hint at one the thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shalah smiles and shakes her head fondly at Samira's gentle innuendo*

"In no way do I mean to falsely raise your hopes from a false link I think I see where none exists, but I would hesitantly guess that there are few fire nymphs who have lately loved a mortal and lost him.  Azizah and Malika both match this description."  

*She kisses Samira gently on the cheek conspiratorially.*

"Nevertheless, I agree that we owe Jibril at least the courtesy of waiting a bit longer, and if we do leave, I will connect our minds in tandem with his so that we may stay in constant contact for the next two hours."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira nods her head in agreement, the plan seemed sound to her, and after returning Shalah affection with a kiss of her own, though hers was placed lovingly on the shorter women’s forehead *

“Yes, as I said the possibility can’t be ignored and Badra did suggest my mothers name could be of use during the tests…  but if the story of my father and my mother is true than Marid shouldn’t be allowed to meet his Malika…  or their story could be doomed to repeat the tragedy of my parents,” she looked curiously for answers in the face of her lover, “Should we talk to the shepherd in private about our concerns?  I believe the flock will follow him far easier than they would follow us my beloved.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shalah nods at this idea*

"If you wish, I can link our minds with his immediately, so that we may speak in private.  Regarding the burning fate of a man who dares to love a fire nymph, it is my hope that with the power of my circlet, I can sing to the spirits of water and beg them to protect Marid."

[OOC: If Samira so desires, Shalah manifests Mindlink for 2 PsP, giving herself, Samira, and Jibril a means of two-way mental communication for 100 minutes]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira nods in agreement of the idea and waits slightly.  There was little else for her to do… *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

--Most honoured Jibril, Samira and I would like a word with you, if you will-- Shalah's voice whispers gently in Jibril's mind asking permission to enter his mind.

[OOC: I have to pay 4 extra PsP unless he is willing]


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> --Most honoured Jibril, Samira and I would like a word with you, if you will--




It had been some time since someone had tried . . . dared enter his mind.  Those days were long past though, and Jibril needed to a calming breath as emotions long-dead suddenly sparked.  He closed his eyes and then opened them slightly - only the whites showing - then blinked and continued his observance of the discussion.  Compartmentalizing complete, Jibril answered the call.

_'--Of course, most esteemed one, the beauty of your voice is welcome within my mind.  Far too long has my mind had to suffer only hearing my own voice--,' _Jibril replied.  _'--How may this humble servant be of service to the most radiant stars of the heaven?--'_


----------



## khavren (Apr 20, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout* 

"Our first obligation is to our host. We have taken his salt and must honor him duly, thus we cannot aid his son in fleeing. We are not obligated to aid his son, but it would be both kind and honorable to resolve thier conflict. If we accept Marid's pledge for his love, then we become obligated to try reach her by Moonset. If Kadar does not agree with his son's choice, he might attempt to delay us, either by force or more likely by drawing out discussions until we grow weary. If he does delay us, and we have accepted the pledge, then we stuck between breaking oath by dishonoring the father or by failing to carry the pledge of the son. In terms of dealing with Fire Nymphs by wits, we have the fruit of such a painfully doomed union as Marid seeks to act as our bridge with one. While Tariq is the most merchant oriented among us and best suited along with Tarek to discuss the benefits of such a love as this, I would think that Samir would be best suited for talking to a Fire Nymph such as her mother was."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

--_Thank you, honoured guardian_-- Shalah sends a message to Jibril alone, using the skills that Fitnat had once taught her as a young girl alone in the oasis, exploiting her direct connection to the guardian's mind in order to emphasise her points by simultaneous lightly activating his pleasure centres 

--_You have heard the stories of Azizah and Malika and by now you must realise that there may be some connection between the two.  At the very least, the situation of the two fire nymphs is...similar._--

--_You must understand that this makes my Samira anxious, which is why she has been so terse and distracted thus far in our conversation here.  Her heart sings to her, softening her initially harsh attitude to Marid in the face of Malika's plight and tantalisingly whispering what might be.  Thus, it would not surprise me if, should this conversation go on much longer, she left to go seek Malika on her own...with me of course._--

--_As our diligent and honoured guardian, we both agreed that we should make this known to you, so that you may do as you see fit, hoping that perhaps the others would follow your advice more easily than our self-interested opinion. _--

--_Samira is with us as well; let me she if she has anything to tell you._--

--_Dear one_-- Shalah whispers into Samira's mind alone --_Jibril has accepted my query.  We are linked now, so you may speak with him as you wish on our opinions of the situation._--

*Connecting the three of them together in conference, so that all may hear any further conversation--at least for now--Shalah waits to see if the other members of her mindlink will speak, or if her other companions will continue their conversation on specifics of action.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“Is.” Samira quickly corrected the scout, “My mother is alive.  Badra said as much but I grow weary of all this talk amongst ourselves and no doubt that if Kadar wanted to delay us he could surely do it for a year or two at this rate.”

* Samira’s blink as she adjusts and becomes accustomed to the voices now present in her head. *

_“Jibril, my desires are the same that I speak but the young Marid does no the trouble he brings upon himself nor do I think that Malika understands…  Rather or not he obeys his father is his call but he brings hardship, pain, and tragedy to all if he’s allowed to continue on.  I wish to address Malika as subtlety as possible and to explain the suffering she will cause if she allows this to continue…  Nothing is gained by talking to Kadar on the subject and young Marid is to far lost in his naive passion to understand the truth and to blinded by love to allow it to be shown.  Will you guide me to this oasis so I can speak to the only one that can stop this tragedy?”_









*OOC:*


 Italic color is for Shalah and Jibril only.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

~~I know my love's temper, and I do not think she could bear to lose one she loves again~~

*Shalah remembers what Marid has said, but she tactfully chooses not to contradict anything Samira has said.*

--_Frankly, I wonder if the power of my circlet cannot call the spirits of water within him to protect Marid.  Since my personal power will allow me to ignore lethal amounts of heat if something goes wrong, I would like to test my theory on myself before making the final proclamation that Marid and Malika's love is impossible..._--

--_After all, some would have said that our love was impossible, my beloved, and the same of our reunion.  I wish to do my best to find a way to help these two lovers who dream impossible dreams before giving up on them forever_--


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "Our first obligation is to our host. We have taken his salt and must honor him duly, thus we cannot aid his son in fleeing. We are not obligated to aid his son, but it would be both kind and honorable to resolve thier conflict. If we accept Marid's pledge for his love, then we become obligated to try reach her by Moonset. If Kadar does not agree with his son's choice, he might attempt to delay us, either by force or more likely by drawing out discussions until we grow weary . . . ."



“Yes, most honored Abdul, we must honor our host,”  Jibril replied politely,  “What better way to honor a host than to explain to him the unknowing danger he could be in.  As Marid spoke of earlier, there is not telling the limits of her anger were he to miss this meeting.  Young Marid is watching out for his father’s welfare . . . can we do no less?" Jibril paused for effect before continuing.   "The unsurpassed skills of the esteemed ones in our company will surely open Kadar’s eyes in understanding to what we must do for our host.  Then, we travel to the oasis with all haste, allowing those honored ones, who are best suited to speak to Malika, to converse with her _before_ the son of our host places himself in possible danger.”

“If we deny young Marid, our honored host’s son, of his request for aid, will he not continue to try to escape on his own - - with much more risk of danger, I may humbly add.  We are keeping Marid safe, honoring our host, and exploring an oasis we may have been destined to travel to.  The gratitude of a very successful trader, a future trader, and a powerful fire nymph are all within our grasp.  I most humbly suggest we work toward these goals with all haste . . . moonrise cannot be far off.”

_‘--Perhaps that will quicken us on our way,--’_ Jibril offered mentally, adding, _‘--I would humbly ask that as honored guests we inform our host, Kadar, of our decision to travel to the fire oasis with his son and the reasons for it . . . in a most diplomatic way as possible.  We do not want to break with our role as honored guests, the karma would not be worth it in our future travels.--'_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

--_Most excellent, Jibril_-- Shalah praises --_If we can pull that plan off in time, it would be my ideal solution._--


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

"And now we're going to actually talk Kadar to death instead of ourselves, right?" Cala demands, going to the entrance of the tent and opening the flap.  She raises one dusty eyebrow at the rest of the Heirs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shalah grins at the humourous sarcasm of the tactless heir's blunt comment, and then nods, walking towards the open flap and the heir wearing the black circlet*

"If we follow the most honoured guardian Jibril's advice, then I can be present for the negotiations with both Kadar and Malika, which should help our chances for success."

*Shalah smiles warmly at the other heirs and arches an eyebrow as if to wonder who will follow.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Fueled by her fiery heritage Samira’s eyes flair in anger as her idea is once again ignored.  She closes her eyes as she tries to force Shalah and Jibril from her mind. *

“Fine, have your talk with Kadar.  I’ll wait here for his decision as I have no desire to be ignored any more tonight.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

*Shalah's eyebrows furrow in sorrow at Samira's anger at her, but it doesn't weaken her resolve.  She understands Samira's desire for haste and the disapproval of her beloved in a matter so close to Samira's heart stings Shalah deeply, but she is willing to sacrifice herself to the hurt in order to do what she thinks is best for Marid and Malika.*  

*Shalah is sure that the mercurial fire nymph will change her mind and forgive Shalah for this decision, for until she can examine it more deeply and determine the truth, she believes in the power of their love.*

*Realising that Samira would probably rather be alone with her thoughts, and that any words at this time would seem like a betrayal, Shalah does not respond to Samira, instead setting Jamilah to carefully watch and let Shalah know if Samira decided to slip off and do some fey negotiations on her own.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 21, 2005)

As the others debated the situation, Tariq was content to listen, having decided to go along with whatever the decision was.  Finally, when it looks like they had come to a decision, he jumped to his feet, ready for some action.  "Excellent!  Then let us make haste to arrange a meeting with our good host.  I have no doubt that with our combined efforts, we shall convince him of the worthiness of this cause."

Mentally, he sorted through his arsenal of spells.  More than one of them could be useful to help... convince Kadar to see things their way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

*The group, plus or minus a few, exits their tent and walks over to the central one.  The guards halt them politely and ask their business.  When they learn that they must speak with Kadar, a slave is summoned to take the message to him.  Within moments they are admitted back into the central room in the large tent, where a slightly puzzled-looking Kadar is reclining at his ease upon a pile of silk cushions.*

"My gracious guests, what brings you back here during your time of virtuous rest?" he inquires, his face slipping into a pleasently neutral expression.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

*OOC:*


 If the answer to my question on the OOC Thread is positive, Shalah leads with an 11 PsP Endowed Attraction which she manifests without a display unless she rolls a 1 on the Concentration check (Concentration DC 16, bonus +14).  This causes her to burn her lifeforce a bit and take 1d8 damage.  The DC on the Attraction is 27.  Otherwise, she doesn't cast Attraction.  Shalah knows whether or not Kadar's saving throw failed, so let me know before I continue, since she'll need to bluff-and-cover if it goes wrong.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

On the walk over to the tent, Jibril motioned with his eyes and subtle movements the placement of everyone, trying to casually keep the more martial types in a semi-circle behind, protecting Shalah and those others less martial.  Jibril himself walked close to the front, expecting that he would have to make introductions.

Jibril was concerned whether Marid was coming along for this discussion, but allowed the son of Kadar to make his own decision.



			
				 Kadar said:
			
		

> "My gracious guests, what brings you back here during your time of virtuous rest?" he inquires, his face slipping into a pleasently neutral expression.



_'Oh, how I dislike pleasantly neutral,'_ Jibril thought, the exact same expression coming over his own face as well.  He then smiled and gathered himself, drawing attention briefly to himself (allowing Shalah to work).

"Most gracious host, first allow me to apologize for our gathering and the disturbance of your own virtuous rest,"  Jibril stated.  "But matters have come to our attention that, as honored guests, we felt we needed to bring to your attention.  Having better knowledge of the situation, I humbly request that Shalah continue to explain the situation to you."

Jibril bowed ever so slightly and extended his arm in her direction, taking a step to the side to allow her to speak.  Jibril remained ready to defend Shalah from any attacks from front of the tent, if anything were to happen.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

*Since Samira wants her mind to be alone, Shalah chooses to send messages to Jibril alone.* 

--_Many thanks for the distraction, honoured guardian.  All that is left is to wait and see if my manifestation had any effect upon Kadar.  If so, we can rest easily, for my telepathy combined with our skills of persuasion should be able to bring an openly hostile foe to a helpful friend who wishes to do us a favour_--

*Or turn a helpful friend into a fanatically-loyal sycophant who would think nothing of laying down his life for her, Shalah adds to herself, but the others do not need not concern themselves with such things.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

*Marid has opined to stay behind, as previous discussions with his father have come to naught with him present.*

*When Shalah manifests her powers, Kadar seems to gaze at her in deep appreciation.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

--_Excellent.  It worked._--

"Most-honoured Kadar, our gracious host," Shalah susurrates sweetly, smiling at him as she turns, shifting her silks to quickly expose and then cover naked flesh in ripples across her body, "We have heard from the flowers the mystery of your son Marid, who seems to have no love at all for women, and thus he disobeys you in your desire to see him married.  But yet, we have solved that mystery and have come to bring you the solution."

Hoping to tantalise Kadar with the swaying curves of her intimations just as she would do with her body in a dance, Shalah left Kadar hanging on that assertation, like the vizier's daughter who interjected her stories, hoping to survive the night with a mad sultan.  "You no doubt have heard tales of the beauty of the fabled Samira.  Indeed, there is no flower in Keldev who can match.  Perhaps what you do not know is that Samira's extraordinary beauty is the result of her heritage, and of the love between her mother, a fire nymph, and a human man of Keldev, a rare and beautiful bond that can only happen for a chosen few among mortals, for truly the fire nymphs are as queens among queens in their domains, independent even of the ancient rule of the gen, and able to take their pick of lovers from among the immortals.  Surely then, an opportunity for a love as rare as that of Samira's parents, the love between a human and a desert goddess, is a wonderful thing to be cherished, cherished as much as Samira herself, a beauty among beauties more valuable than a hundred rubies."

"Surely you agree, for any less would make me cry in sorrow and think that perhaps you are not the great and wise man for which I immediately took you upon seeing you."

"But you must think me too sentimental, to wander wistfully away into talk of immaterial dreams and things that cannot be.  But joyfully for your family, your son Marid has brought your family a miracle beyond measure, but which he has found himself unable to tell you because of his insecurity stemming from your disapproval towards him."

"Indeed, Marid has won the heart of a fire nymph, a love that if allowed to come to fruition would bring about great joy and prosperity for the house of Kadar, as well as regal descendants as beautiful as Samira, who shall live on as testament to the prosperity to your family when all of your rival merchants and their children, and their children's children have since turned to dust and visited Oram's halls.  How, then, can a mere trading agreement compare to the untold fame, riches, and social standing that awaits a man with such granddaughters--and such a wife for his son?"  

*Shalah readies all the stops for her conclusion.*  

"For your son's happiness, for the warmth that you will bring to my poor heart," at the word heart, Shalah puts her hand over her heart and presses inward while slightly dragging her hand down, causing the upper flap to open and expose additional cleavage, "And at the very least for the long-term of your own self-interest, please I beg of you to allow your son to follow his heart!"  

Bringing tears to her eyes as she opens them wide in a pleading fashion, she drops in supplication before Kadar and gently kisses his foot.

[OOC: While in the midst of speaking, I use Sense Motive to determine his initial attitude towards me and my proposition (Indifferent, Helpful, etc).  If it turns out to be below Friendly despite the Attraction, I manifest Telempathic Projection as before, which raises his attitude by one step and gives more Diplomacy bonus.  Diplomacy check is at +47, or +51 if I used Telempathic Projection]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Though she had wanted to be left alone, with her anger still fresh still wished she was, Samira eyed Marid curiously from her pile of silk pillows as she delicately placing another date in her mouth. *

“Most gracious Marid, tell me more of your beloved Malika…  As Shalah mentioned I’m half fire nymph, yet never knew my true mother, so I would find even the most mundane things interesting.”









*OOC:*


 Are we alone?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

*Kadar first looks astonished, then angry, then thoughtful, and finally avaricious as Shalah makes her plea.  He waits several minutes before answering, clearly picking his words carefully.*

"You bring to me the answers to many questions, as well as making many new problems.  I am pleased that my son has found love, and with such a powerful and beautiful being.  This explains much of his behavior.  However, I have contracted for his marriage to the eldest daughter of the merchant Kasir.  The contract has been drawn up, the dowery is arranged, the ceremony is in place.  I could not break such a contract.  Kasir has been promised trading arrangements with me, and his daughter has been promised a husband.  Marid would have to take them both to wife in order to honor both his obligations and his love," Kadar says.  He obviously seems pleased at the prospect of such an exotic bride, but his reputation is at stake if he breaks the marriage contract.  Polygamy is normal in Keldev, but unless the man is strong-willed and able to quell arguements, or rich and able to afford separate houses, it would be best if the brides get along.

~~~

*Marid and Samira have been left with the stoic Omran to see to their safety.  Like most Atiik, he will shut his ears to any actions or conversations around him, and take any secrets with him to the grave.*

"I met Malika one evening when I was out on the sands.  I had heard of my father's contract for my bride, and I was taking the time to think of my responsibilities to come.  A kind of walking meditation.  I saw the glow of a fire oasis on the horizon, and wished greatly to see it.  Slipping away from my bodyguards, I approached with caution, only to see a beautiful maid with hair of flame bathing in a fire-fountain, attended by fiery serpents. 

"I came to see her closer, and she spied me.  I saw such sadness in her eyes that I wished to comfort her, and when she gestured me closer, I came.  I told her my name, and she told me hers.  I asked her of her sadness, and we began to talk deep into the night.  She told me of her first love, and I told her of my marriage to a girl I had never seen nor heard of.  We talked about growing up, her tending to the fire-fountains and fire-creatures, me to my father's slaves and flowers.  Before the night was gone we both felt we had much in common. 

"Now she goes from fire oasis from fire oasis, following my father's trade routes, staying as close to me as she can.  I steal away every night to see her, and our love has grown over these past several months," Marid says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

*Shalah had expected that this might be the response, but before answering, she sends a message to Samira*

--_Dear heart, I sensed your frustration and so did not wish to intrude upon your privacy until I had found a way to make it up to you. But I need you to speak to Marid for me.  I humbly request that you tell him that I have convinced his father to accept and approve his love for Malilka, and ask if he has a problem with wifing both Malika and Kasir's daughter, if it means he can be with his beloved._--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira smiled, which she always did when men talked of there true love as it always put them at ease, as she listened to Marid’s tale of Malika. *

“Wow, that’s quite a wonderful bond you have with her…  Is that all you two have done?  Just simple talking?”  She looks curious but apologetic as she continued, “I know its known of my business most gracious Marid but the answer could help me understand my own past.”

* Samira heard the request from Shalah but chose to ignore it in an effort to remind her that this radiant jewel was not to be ignored. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

*Shalah also does not like to be ignored, especially when she is in the midst of negotiations. Fortunately, she is within 1 mile of Jamilah, who she has left in the tent, so she has no need for Samira if the half-nymph is going to be childish. She simply wished to honour Samira by asking for the flamekissed's help first.*

--_Jamilah, dear, Samira is being difficult, so could you carry a message to Marid for me?_--

--_Maybe you should be nicer to her if you want her to listen to you_-- the psicrystal replies --_Aren't you supposed to love her? But you ignored her because it was expedient._--

--_Jamilah, remember, we didn't have the time to argue and this is the quickest way to bring everyone what they want, even Samira. My love for her is such that I have infinite faith that she will see the care for her in my actions. It does not mean we always have to agree._--

--_I suppose_-- the psicrystal conceded. --_I just never like to see anyone unhappy, especially my beloved Samira._--

 --_Aha! But you were born from a fragment of my psyche, so you must admit that your love for Samira is also my own._--

--_Fine, use your logic on me. You meanie! You know I can't keep up with you when it comes to that_--

--_Most honoured Marid_-- Jamilah begins in her quick gabby telepathic voice that seemed somewhat similar to Shalah's --_Hi! My name is Jamilah! I'm Shalah's trusted partner, and I want to be your friend! I feel so sorry for the troubles that your love has met, and I truly hope that you and Malika will live happily ever after! Will you be my friend? Please? Pleeeeeeeeeeease?_-- 

--_Oh, wait...Also Shalah wanted to say that your father accepts and approves your love with Malika now. Isn't that great? I want to throw you a party! Who do you think I should invite? Do you have any other friends? It must be lonely here with only your father, the guards, and the slaves._--

--_It must be great for you to have Malika to talk to. I bet she's an amazing woman. I'd really like to meet her. I want to be her friend too! Oh, Shalah asks if you would be willing to wife both Malika and Kasir's daughter._--

--_I think you should! Then you'll have more friends! And if Kasir's daughter isn't a good friend like Malika, you can just ignore her and only stay with Malika. Am I annoying you? Shalah says that I shouldn't start talking to people because I never stop. She thinks I'm too chatty._--

--_You don't think I'm too chatty do you? I hope not because I'm just happy to be able to talk to someone, and you looked like such a nice person. I think everyone in Keldev should just all learn to be friends! Then nobody would have to fight anymore, and_--

--_Jamilah, you don't have an answer yet? Are you bothering poor Marid? Hush! Let him think about what I told you, little jewel._--


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

*Shalah hopes that Marid is able to determine her message in between Jamilah's good-natured chatter*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*Marid looks utterly astonished and tries to interject once or twice to the voice in his head.  He finally looks to Samira.*

"There's a voice in my head.  It says it's a friend of Shalah...?" he asks in despiration.  Assuming Samira will assure him he's not going mad, Marid will tentatively respond.  _I... I would take them both to wife.  I would wish to speak with Malika though before saying for certain._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

*Irrespective of Samira's answer, when Jamilah sees that Marid is talking to Samira instead of she, she flies up into the air and perches on Marid's shoulder.*

--_Here, silly! Its me. I'm a psicrystal! Pretty cool, huh? I can even get spider-legs too and walk around! Don't you want to be my friend?_--

*Jamilah feels self-satisfaction at keeping herself to a relatively low amount of chatter, as Shalah had asked, and if Marid gives his answer, she knows that Shalah will be pleased.*

--_Hey, Shalah! You'll never guess what Marid told me. I know the answer. Isn't that great? Want me to tell you? Huh, huh, want me to tell you?_--

--_Yes, please, little beauty. I would be honoured if you would tell me this_--

--_OK! But fiiiiiiiiiirst, you have to guess which colour I'm thinking of. Which colour is it? Do you know? I bet you don't know._--

--_Let me guess: Is it the vibrant blazing red of Samira's hair......again?_--

--_Wow? How did you know? You must be psychic!_--

--_Well I am a telepath, dear._--

--_Okiday! Marid said that he's OK with marrying both of them, but he wants to ask Malika first._--

 *Shalah's mental voice laughs.* 

 --_A wise man. He knows that now that he is engaged to Malika, he will not be the one to make the decisions. He should do well._--

"Honoured Kadar," Shalah says, "Marid agrees with the sagacity of your decision, although he wisely wishes to ask Malika, the fire nymph's opinion on the matter before committing. Indeed, it is possible that she will be averse to this arrangement, so it would behoove us to speak with her as soon as possible, while she is still relatively nearby. With your permission, my companions and I will take our leave for now and return when negotiations with Malika are fully resolved. Of course, Marid, as the nymph's beloved, should accompany us, with your permission, and he will find the journey in our company much safer than his solitary trysts to visit Malika in the past."

*Asking the fire nymph's opinion...the thought couldn't help but make Shalah think that Jamilah might be right. Perhaps she should ask Samira for her opinion more often, even when Samira has already given it and Shalah does not need to ask, simply to show her care for the half-nymph's opinions.*

*Meanwhile, feeling liberated by her success with Marid, Jamilah has decided to talk to Samira.*

--_O great and peerlessly Radiant Jewel, it is I, your humble servant Jamilah. I know you're mad at Shalah, and I think she was being a bit of a meanie when she didn't listen to you very well, but she's talking to me and I can tell that she's really sad now because it hurts her inside when you act aloof to her. She can't let it show in front of the Guardians and the other Heirs, but inside...she's crying._-- 

*Oooo, look at that,* thought the psicrystal, *I talked to Samira! I did it! And she didn't snap at me to quiet down, at least not yet! I think I said something helpful. And I didn't talk for too long. I did it! Hurray for me! I _am_ the crystalline Queen of the Hidden Oasis!*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*Kadar ponders this for a moment, and then nods.*

"This is understandable, and one cannot simply assume a fire nymph would simply agree.  Yes, Marid may go and inquire of his future bride.  Your willingness to accompany him is very generous.  You say she is near?  Very well, if she is in agreement, then I shall wish to meet her as well.  I will send a pair of my own guards with you, so that one may return after he has spoken to her.  If she agrees, I shall meet with her.  If she does not, then we best be away quickly to avoid a scorned woman's wrath!" Kadar says with a bit of a laugh.  "If she agrees we will have to discuss a dowery too..."

*Back in the heirs' tent, Marid was looking at the psicrystal with utter astonishment.  He had seen them once or twice before, but they were always in the possesion of one of the Priests of the Five Pillars.  In his mind, Shalah took on the aspect of a priestess, but he wondered at the psicrystal.  It sounded more like a silly girl than a representative of the gods...*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

--_Jibril, what do you think about Kadar's guards?  I suspect that their lack of skills compared to our mighty Guardians shall make them nothing more than a token gesture.  And if need be, it shouldn't be difficult to slip ahead of them...I think what we can do is have a few of us slip out ahead of the main group while Kadar's guards are preparing for the journey.  That way, Samira can reach Malika and we can chat before the rest of the group catches up._--

*There,* Shalah thought to herself, not sending a telepathic message to anyone in particular, *See, my love?  We shall implement your plan even still!*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira’s eyes went wide in shock as Marid answer her inquisitive questions with an answer she didn’t even expect but her eyes quickly narrowed as they flared in annoyance.  She said nothing and only watched as her anger grew, and grew, till Jamilah presented it/herself as a target for her wrath. *

_--To Bad!  She’ll have a long time to get use to it at this rate!  Inform her that she can sleep in the cold of the desert, that myself, nor my love, is not meant for someone who has no issues going behind my back or flat-out ignores me…--_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

*Jamilah, who doesn't know when to stay quiet, but at least doesn't want to be thought to be ignoring Samira, responds to the half-nymph's fiery anger.*

--_Why are you being so mean?  I was here too you know.  Shalah asked your advice before anyone else, and then asked you if you desired to go with her to Malika alone instead of remaining, and you said that you'd prefer to stay and work things out with Jibril.  Then she did as you said, conferring with you and Jibril, and the Guardian came to a plan that was a compromise for all of the Heirs' wishes, not just yours.  Then Shalah felt your anger, which made her feel upset, so she tried not to bother you to let you cool down.  And then when she tried to talk to you again, you were the one who ignored her.  What else did you want her to do?  Why can't you just be friends?  Can't you see that she makes every decision thinking of you?_--

--_I'm sorry.  That was uncalled for, and I was out of line._-- the psicrystal apologised, --_Its just...it is my nature that I cannot help but be heartbroken whenever love and friendship are held hostage by the dark flame of anger.  Even so, I...I cannot...I have committed a great offense. _--

*Jamilah flies over next to Samira and quits flying, falling to the ground motionless*

--_Feel free to shatter me into pieces if that is your desire._-- she says sadly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Though she was still angry Samira signed as she bent down and picked up the psicrystal tenderly. *

_-- We will be fine.  We just need to one again find our comfort zone with each other…  I fear that it will take some work…  I’m too use to being pampered and Shalah seems to have grown quite independent during her freedom…  Yet she seems so willing to send Malika to a fate she once despised._  Samira signed not so sure what to make of things, _I don’t know…  We seem far too different anymore and  I’m use to having a sultan’s ear, yet I can’t even convince my true love that my ideas are worth defending in front of the others...  It leaves me rather frustrated.--_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

*Jamilah perks up immediately.*

--_I think Shalah just wants Malika to be happy and have her heart's desire, no matter what it may take.  You may think that Shalah had it easy with her freedom, but you may not realise just how lonely she was...what do I know?  I'm just a silly psicrystal.  And don't worry Samira, even if you're feeling sad, I still want to be your friend; and I think your ideas are really great!  Do you want to talk it out, or would you rather I leave you alone?"_--


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> --_Jibril, what do you think about Kadar's guards?  I suspect that their lack of skills compared to our mighty Guardians shall make them nothing more than a token gesture.  And if need be, it shouldn't be difficult to slip ahead of them...I think what we can do is have a few of us slip out ahead of the main group while Kadar's guards are preparing for the journey.  That way, Samira can reach Malika and we can chat before the rest of the group catches up._--




_'--One so humble as I must think that they are much more than simple guards, to entrust such an important task as this,--'_ Jibril thought to Shalah. _'--Perhap the esteemed charms of one as beautiful as yourself as well and the exquisite combination you create with our fiery Samira will loosen the tongues of the guards to determine if there is an ulterior motive.--'_

Jibril looked to the other heirs to see if they had anything to add or present (either with Kadar or back at our own tent).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

*Suhayb simply looks at Jibril and shrugs very slightly and nods at Kadar.  He will accept Kadar's guards, and watch them as well.*

"Fair enough Kadar," Cala says, obviously trying to hold her sharp tongue in check.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

--_Quite true.  Sounds like a plan_--

"Noble Kadar, then we will away to our tent to prepare while your guards do the same.  If Bestet is with with us, we shall make good time and meet the lunar constraint of Marid's promise to his ladylove.  Spirits willing, we shall meet in front of the ridge near the camp to begin our journey"

*Shalah indicates the direction of the ridge that Marid had pointed out with a slight cocking of her head.*  

*Now we shall see if Samira and I cannot sneak out ahead of the rest, if she still desires to do so.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Samira nods her head in understanding of Jamilah’s words but she goes quite as she bites at her lip, _ --No, no…  Leave me to my thoughts. -- _

* Grasping some understanding of Jamilah’s importance Samira tucks her/it into the him of her bedleh. *


----------



## khavren (Apr 24, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout

"Summon your chosen representitives, good Kadar, we shall re-equip ourselves and be ready in moments. Let us move forward to resolve this difficulty of love as soon as possible."
*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

*Kadar signals one of his slaves, and two guards appear within moments.  They bow politely, but do not tell you their names.  They wait patiently in the background until all the heirs and their guardians are ready.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*Shalah tentatively approaches Samira, bowing towards the half-nymph and then taking her foot gently in her hand and kissing it*

--_Dear one.  I don't know how to proceed, and I really need your advice in this matter.  You have kindly indulged my desire, perhaps a foolish one, to make peace with Kadar, but now the situation proceeds to negotiations with Malika, the organisation of which should be solely your prerogative.  What would you like to do?  I had Kadar leave his guards waiting at the ridge in case you want to sneak out ahead of the group to meet with Malika alone, or with me if you will have me.  I know that I cannot fully understand what you are going through, but if you are feeling any sort of hurt or emotional pain, please let me help you take that pain unto myself with my power.  It is the least I can do for you, my love.  If you still do not wish to talk to me and would rather be alone, I understand, but I don't want you to have to be lonely any more unless you want to...Bestet knows I've had these last years of being lonely, away from you, and the thought of my solitude still fills me with pain._--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Watching Shalah kissing her toes filled Samira with a mixture of emotions, pride that she would beg for her forgiveness, happiness that her feeling did after all mean something, anger that a possible heir to a throne would humiliate herself in such a matter, but mostly it filled her with relief that their love was correct, that they were indeed soulmates.  Squatting down Samira brushed reddish gold hair before she tilted her head up from her toes to her own tender lips in an effort to deliver a passionate kiss. *

_-- Let us steal into the night like I just stole a kiss from you!  I love you deeply and I’m sorry I got so fussy but if you feel like kissing body parts maybe you can kiss funnier ones tonight. -- _


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

--_Ah, but you've never truly had a kiss until you've had one with a two-way Senselink, a power that I developed during our time away. It lets us both feel the other's love and pleasure and our own all at once! In any case, should we alert Jibril, or will it be...just the two of us?_--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* As she broke the kiss Samira gave Shalah a curious glance as she wonder why she had withheld a technique such as that, it wasn’t common within the harem but nor was it unheard of either, but her curiosity turned into a sly grin. * 

_ -- For the pleasure?  Not this time, I think the two of us shall suffice but maybe some other time but we should inform him of are plans to sneak away.  We owe him that much courtesy and he might want to escort us. --_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

*Shalah sends a mental image of a nod to Samira, then addresses Jibril*

--_Honoured Jibril, Samira wishes to speak with Malika first, as you must understand she has many questions for the fire nymph.  The two of us will be leaving by ourselves before the rest of the group heads out with Marid and Kadar's guards.  We thought that it would be best to tell you, so that you may see fit to provide us with whatever guards as you deem appropriate; hopefully any guards can be discreet about leaving as well.  Thank you for your vigilance; you have done a most admirable job of protecting us so far!  You have proven yourself to be the most skillful guardian for whom we heirs could ask._--


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> --_Honoured Jibril, Samira wishes to speak with Malika first, as you must understand she has many questions for the fire nymph.  The two of us will be leaving by ourselves before the rest of the group heads out with Marid and Kadar's guards.  We thought that it would be best to tell you, so that you may see fit to provide us with whatever guards as you deem appropriate; hopefully any guards can be discreet about leaving as well.  Thank you for your vigilance; you have done a most admirable job of protecting us so far!  You have proven yourself to be the most skillful guardian for whom we heirs could ask._--




_'--Most radiant Shalah, I had intended for our most wondrous Samira to speak with the fire nymph first.  You may yet travel with us, protected from the dangers of the desert alone, and, in traveling with us, thereby protect us as well.  Without your esteemed presence to 'speak' with the 'guards' we may not know of their real purpose.  We shall stop several hundred yards away from the oasis (but still in line of sight) and allow Samira and whoever she choses to continue and discuss matters with the fire nymph.  Until we speak with Samira, we will keep the 'guards' and Marid with us and out of harm's way until you return, or signal that there is danger,--'_ Jibril replied.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

--_That sounds reasonable to me, although I'm afraid there is little in the desert against which I could protect you..._-- Shalah sent to Jibril --_Let me relay the message to Samira and see what she thinks._--

*Shalah passes Jibril's message on to Samira, to see what her love thinks of this plan.*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

_*OOC:*Not quite sure where Tarek is in all of this, but it looks like the others have this handled, or am I wrong?  Tarek is in his tent if he has one…._

Tarek reclines on a divan in his tent having retired for the time being, having said his piece on the stake of the marriages, besides he really didn’t care one way or the other who the heir married, but since he was a “Priest” he is expected to show some compassion and wisdom, due his station.

_Such a simple matter, marry both women, and bring them into your household, but then things are never that simple when wealth is involved is it?  This will be meddlesome to be sure, but perhaps profitable?  A union and good faith with this heir could fund future endeavors on behalf of myself…_

Tarek fingers the crown playfully, “But at least, my efforts have not all been for naught, this little trinket just may the key a to a life of continued _piousness_ and wealth… delicious…” he says aloud.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira frowned and bit slightly lip slightly, she wanted as much time as she needed and still didn’t believe their could be a happy ending but mostly she didn’t want to lead the guards to the fire nymph and Jibril’s plan had merit in that regard. *

“Fine, that should be satisfactory…  we shall do it Jibril’s way.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shalah nodded.  Then they were ready to depart.*

--_Honoured Jibril, Samira has graciously agreed to your plan.  Let us proceed, but remember that Marid, and to a lesser-extent probably Kadar's guards, is likely to be more fragile than we Heirs, and so he warrants protection more than we need such against the dangers of the desert._--


----------



## khavren (Apr 26, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



Upon thier return to the tent, Abdul begins packing, gathering his few possesions quickly, leaving explanations of the outcome of the talks with Kadar for others to explain to Marid. "I will see to gathering our four legged companions from corral, shall we meet at the weapons or at the ridge with the guards?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

*Nafessa watches Abdul ready his gear and listens to the outcome of the talks.  She takes note when he mentions gathering the animals and grabs her pack.*

"I will go with you to the corral."  She states simply leaving no room for arguement.  She is tired of being left to herself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

*Thusly confused, the heirs prepare their mounts and themselves for the journey.  Samira slips on ahead, using stealth and graceful movement honed by years of experience to elude the guards.  The fact that most are somewhat distracted by the movement of the heirs helps.  Omran and Tarek join the main group and prepare themselves.  In about a half-hour all is in readiness, and the group sets out across the sands.*

OOC - Could I get a quick marching order and any precautions you guys are taking?  Marid will stay near the middle, Kadar's guards will play rear guard, and Suhayb and Omran will range out to the sides.  The moon has not yet risen, but it isn't far from it.

Samira and Shalah: [sblock]You glide across the sand, keeping to shadows, every sense sharp.  Samira's short journey to Kadar's tent has shown you the perils of the desert, and though it was easily dispatched, they are now only two.  Shalah has a better inkling of what dangers they might face, and is accordingly watchful.  You slink along the ridge and go where Marid told you.  Far ahead you can see reddish glow on the horizon.  The cold at night is quite as intense as the heat, and even with moving you soon becomes chilled.  However that does not prevent you from spotting something in the lee of a large boulder on your path.  There, reflected in the starlight, is a strange glittering.  You've seen this before, though on a much smaller scale, in the harem and in the city.  Scorpians, big ones.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida and Samira:

[SBLOCK]
*Shalah uses her keen instincts in an attempt to sense whether the scorpions are hungry beasts out for a harem-girl snack, faithful guardians of the Fire Nymph, or something else entirely. Much as she knew that Samira was probably up for a fight, she figured that killing Malika's pets was probably not a good way to get on the fey's good side.*









*OOC:*


 Sense Motive +16 






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Shalah: [sblock]The scorpians are hiding, waiting for some unsuspecting thing to come by so they can eat them.  It's the scorpian way.  Whether they're doing this for themselves or someone else you're not sure.  Scorpians mostly-buried in sand are hard to read.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida and Samira:

[SBLOCK]
*Waiting to ambush? They couldn't be working for Malika then, as she was expecting her beloved Marid, not an intruder. Besides, Samira chided herself, these were vermin anyyway, and thus unaffected by the charms of a fey such as Malika or Samira, or even Shalah's own Telepathy powers. This was going to be difficult. Shalah tries to figure out a rough estimate of how many scorpions there are. Two? Twelve? Knowing could make the difference it what power she must use.*

--_Dear one, these scorpions are waiting for an ambush, and they are vermin besides, so they are not Malika's pets.  Our hearts must be one if we hope to defeat them, unless you would prefer attempting to skirt them?  But that would leave danger in the path of those boys behind us._--

[OOC: Spot +4]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

Isida and Shalah:
[sblock]Samira eyes the two scorpions careful as she speaks,  _-- If they are indeed Malika's pets than we should skirt them and leave them be… It they are hers than we can always ask her to call them off and if they are not than you can pass a warning to Jibril, correct? --_[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida and Samira:

[SBLOCK]
--_If that is your desire dear one, then so shall it be.  I'll prepare a power to strike the scorpions immediately should they attempt to attack us despite that we leave them be, for at that point they could surely not be Malika's as they have not any intelligence to determine between people, and Malika surely wouldn't have left them where they could attack Marid._--









*OOC:*


 Readying Swarm of Crystals for an attack by the scorpions, Shalah waits to follow Samira's lead on skirting the danger 







[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

[sblock]* Samira smiles at Shalah before taking the lead, and gives the scorpions a wide berth as walks around them and leads the to harem girls. *

“Of course my love.”









*OOC:*


 If something happens she draw her featherblades as a free action with the intent of defending herself if need be. 






[/sblock]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Thusly confused, the heirs prepare their mounts and themselves for the journey.  Samira slips on ahead, using stealth and graceful movement honed by years of experience to elude the guards.  The fact that most are somewhat distracted by the movement of the heirs helps.  Omran and Tarek join the main group and prepare themselves.  In about a half-hour all is in readiness, and the group sets out across the sands.*
> 
> OOC - Could I get a quick marching order and any precautions you guys are taking?  Marid will stay near the middle, Kadar's guards will play rear guard, and Suhayb and Omran will range out to the sides.  The moon has not yet risen, but it isn't far from it.




Tarek will take a position towards the middle, well dressed, wearing a fine cologne with a pleasant, and hopefully wisened smile on his face.


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

Jibril gathered equipment and mount and set out with the heirs on their trek across the desert to the fire oasis.  Counting heads as he departed, Jibril let out an audible heavy sigh.

"Most honored Abdul,"  Jibril explained, "your abilities have served the group well travelling in front.  If it is acceptible, I will remain toward the back with the guards. For everyone, I am simply honored to be traveling with you on this journey, wherever you feel will best display your skills would be most acceptable to me."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

ooc:  Nafessa will travel near the middle so she can be quick to the front or rear if her ablities are needed.

* Nafessa takes her place in line upon her pony with her dog close by.*


----------



## khavren (Apr 27, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*

*Abdul nods and takes his place guiding the rest of the Heirs once more.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 28, 2005)

Once his gear was packed and Ali’yy was safely tucked in on top of his gear, Tariq joined the group.  He would be happy to take a place near the front group, to speak with anyone they might encounter on the journey or to fight them; either was fine with him.  He raised an eyebrow when he noticed that two of the heirs were missing, but said nothing about it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

_Samira and Shalah_ 
*The two skirt the possible ambush site very very wide, taking no chances on being attacked by large scorpians.  Continuing on their way, alert for more danger, the two come over a rise and behold the fire oasis.  A fountain of flame pours from the earth, and smaller gouts sprout at intervals from pyramids of stones.  A couple of small fire lizards curl up around the pyramids.  Two men with red-gold feathers growing from their heads and arms, phoelarchs, phoenix-kin, stand guard with falchions next to the fire fountain.  And on the rim of the fountain is a fire nymph.  She plays with a ball of fire between her hands and sings softly and sweetly.*

*As the rest of the heirs and their guards continue onward, Jibril, Abdul, and Suhayb spy something glittering in the lee of a large boulder.  Scorpians.  Big ones, and a lot of them.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira’s heart begins to beat faster as she looks upon the fire nymph, she was amazingly beautiful, and as she gave a look of trepidation she slowly started to approach but stop more than a few yards short as she finely found her voice. *

“Malika?  I come on behalf of esteemed Marid, who sends his love and regret that he keeps you waiting but I also come upon my behalf in the hopes of merely talking to one who is as great as you.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

*As they were skirting the scorpions, Shalah sent to Jibril*

--_There's a whole lot of scorpions waiting in an ambush. Be very careful!_--

------------------------

*In the fire oasis, Shalah quietly stays even with Samira, laying her hand gently on the younger girl's own and squeezing gently in support.*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 29, 2005)

Tarek can't help but raise a slight brow at the display, but says nothing to betray his true thoughts.


----------



## khavren (Apr 29, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout

* "There is a large collection of Giant Scorpions just behind those boulders, I fear we are too many to pass by without arousing them. Are there any among you who can deal damage over an area? We will have to fight or otherwise detour far wide of them."


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "There is a large collection of Giant Scorpions just behind those boulders, I fear we are too many to pass by without arousing them. Are there any among you who can deal damage over an area? We will have to fight or otherwise detour far wide of them."




"Most honored Abdul, while I have the ability to cause some damage over an area, my humble eyes are uncertain just how many of the creatures there are,"  Jibril explained.  "I most likely can 'soften them up,' however that would leave me depleted on our arrival to he fire oasis . . . and I think it will be a long night."

"Perhaps it would be best to avoid and only attack if it seems necessary . . . is there a way around the vermin that we can take?"

OOC: I can dish 9d6+9 empowered fire blasts over a 20' radius, if the creatures are large or bigger I would only catch between 4-6 if I was lucky.  Medium or smaller and we might be able to do it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

*You could certainly detour very widely, if that was your wish.  However, Marid is getting frantic to see Malika.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Samira’s heart begins to beat faster as she looks upon the fire nymph, she was amazingly beautiful, and as she gave a look of trepidation she slowly started to approach but stop more than a few yards short as she finely found her voice. *
> 
> “Malika?  I come on behalf of esteemed Marid, who sends his love and regret that he keeps you waiting but I also come upon my behalf in the hopes of merely talking to one who is as great as you.”



  *The phoelarchs stand at your approach, though the fire nymph waves them down.  She gestures both forward.*

"Marid?  What has happened to him?  Tell me, tell me now!" she commands.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

--_Dear one, it is of course up to you how you choose to pursue this, but I would suggest letting her know that we have secured approval for her love with Marid, allowing it to blossom in beautiful fullness rather than wither in tragically-ended secrecy_--

*Despite Malika's signal, Shalah does not advance until Samira does, keeping pace and squeezing her love's hand.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)`*

* Samira smiled at Malika’s concern but part of her felt disappointment at being dismissed so quickly. *

“Marid is safe.  He’s following us in a small group and he should be here soon.  He brings interesting news, grand news even, and frets over your loveliness as only a man truly in love can but I need…  Pardon, I want to know if the name Bishr means anything to you.”

Samira quickly answers Shalah, _-- Yes, of course.  Soon but not now, please? --_


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

--_Certainly.  Hold it off as long as you desire.  We long with one heart to discover of your mother...I had only hoped to avoid provoking the fire nymph's wrath.  This is your lost past, though, and thus, ultimately, your decision to make.  I will not say a word unless you ask me first._--


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Samira smiled at Malika’s concern but part of her felt disappointment at being dismissed so quickly. *
> 
> “Marid is safe.  He’s following us in a small group and he should be here soon.  He brings interesting news, grand news even, and frets over your loveliness as only a man truly in love can but I need…  Pardon, I want to know if the name Bishr means anything to you.”
> 
> Samira quickly answers Shalah, _-- Yes, of course.  Soon but not now, please? --_



  *The nymph starts, her face a mask of confusion and pain.*

"Bishr?  I... I haven't heard that name in years...  I knew him...  I loved him once.  How do you know of him?" she asks, her voice small and uncertain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 1, 2005)

*Aha.  I knew it!  They _are_ the same.*

*Shalah leans in closer to Samira and gives the taller woman a friendly hug around the waist in support, but says nothing and likewise transmits nothing through the Mindlink*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)`*

* Samira stared at the fire nymph in stunned silence until Shalah hugs her and wakes her from the spell but she still couldn’t believe it was true.  Her mother?  Found at long last? *

“And... the name Azizah?  Does it mean anything to you?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

*The nymph starts again.*

"How could you know that?  How... could you know my old name?  I haven't heard it in years...  You..." she stops and draws closer, seeming to really _see_ Samira for the first time.  "Could it be?  Could you be my little one?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

*Shalah feels Samira's muscles carefully as she holds onto the half-nymph's hand, so that she can easily release her grip should Samira be moved at this moment to rush into her mother's arms for a hug or some such, an event which seemed equally probable coming from Samira as a retaliatory tongue-lashing against the nymph for leaving her daughter motherless to become a slave to Al'Akamar.  One could never tell.  Either way, Shalah readied her mind to use some sort of psionic power just in case Samira did embrace the fire nymph with fiery and harmful consequences.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira was usually not one to be lost for words but this wasn’t a normal time and for a second or two should could only dumbly nod her head at the truth before taking a few false steps to but feared the dangers of her mothers embrace. *

“Yes…  I am your child.” She turned quickly to Shalah, “please I want to be hugged by my mother.  Please let me test your crown.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

*Here goes nothing. Let's see how powerful my genie ancestors really are!*

*Shalah concentrates her hardest on the power of her circlet, attempting to control and augment with those from the circlet the water molecules within Samira's body so that they will rise to the surface when exposed to Azizah/Malilka's heat, causing the water to use the heat energy to transform into gas and evaporate away, protecting Samira's flesh from any danger from the fire nymph's warmth, much like a layer of alcohol placed above water, skin, or even fondue, when lit on fire, will completely burn itself away before the seemingly endangered flesh is even harmed at all, as the alcohol is more reactive. She attunes the release and augmentation of the protective water layer to Azizah's flame, and prays to the Spirits.*

*Even though she is herself uncertain, Shalah smiles beatifically at Samira for the younger girl's benefit and nods when she is finished, readying her circlet's powers to protect Samira in case this didn't work.*

[OOC: Using the circlet. Not sure if a Use Magic Device check is needed, but I have +24]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

*Samira felt a faint film of moisture all over her body even as her mother reached to embrace her.  The fire nymph's skin was hot, but Samira felt both Shalah's magic and her own heritage protecting her.*

"My little girl, my little one... Can you ever forgive me?  Your father was my first love, and I was unprepared for the fires that love brings to the soul.  I did not know if you, my daughter, would be protected from me, and so I sent you away to keep you safe.  I am so happy you found me, my little one.  I never knew if you would..." Malika says, tears of flame streaming down her face and floating into the night sky.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

*Shalah smiles warmly in the background at the sight of mother and daughter reunited, even as she begins to cry a little bit at the sight, wiping away the tears.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira’s own watery tears joined the fiery hot ones of her mothers as she continued to embrace her. *

“Of course you’re forgiven…  You had no idea, and you chose to error on the side of caution, of love, there’s no reason to be angry with you.  I never thought I would find you too but I did and I’m here now!”


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

*Jibril sighed, looking at the number and size of the scorpions.  The travel time around would be long (and Marid might just cut through on his own).*

_'No one else has stepped forward,'_ Jibril thought, _'I must shoulder this responsibility for their success.'_

"I am prepared to call upon my power to try and drive the vermin off while the rest of you press forward to the oasis,"  Jibril offered.  "I would anticipate that moonrise is not that far off and there is much to do.  Remember, do not approach the oasis without word from Shalah or Samira that it is alright . . . unless they are in trouble, of course."

*Jibril began to prepare himself for the conflict, manifesting several powers in preparation.*

OOC: Jibril will manifest Inertial Barrier (DR 5/-, for 100 minutes), Defensive Precog (+4 insight bonus to AC and Saves for 10 minutes), and Inertial Armor (+9 armor for 10 hours), all for 28 power points.  AC at 29.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

* Nafeesa moves forward to speak with Jibril*

 "Dear Jibril, would you like my assistance?  I have some experience in ridding the desert of such vermin."  She smiles shyly as she places her hand upon HateSlayer at her hip.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Nafeesa said:
			
		

> "Dear Jibril, would you like my assistance?  I have some experience in ridding the desert of such vermin."  She smiles shyly as she places her hand upon HateSlayer at her hip.



"Of course, honored Nafeesa, I would be pleased to have your esteemed assistance," Jibril replied, with a bow.  "My wish is that they be driven off from afar, so that we can continue our journey with all haste.  I can only hope we will not require to battle hand to hand with the vermin, the battle . . . and the wuonds that would most likely ensue would . . . delay our journey."


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 2, 2005)

Tarek kicks his camel forward, "If you need assistance, then allow my gentle hand to aid you, if only to speed this journey along."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

*Curious about the others, Shalah sends a message to Jibril*

--_Are you guys OK with all those scorpions?  We're fine here.  We've reached the oasis and discovered that Malika is Azizah, as I suspected.  Wait for my signal before approaching, though.  Samira and her mother are having a moment and should not be disturbed._--


----------



## khavren (May 4, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



 "So we have something of a plan, My Brother and I will stand at the forefront to drive off any who would come this way, Jibril, do what you can and focus on this side, hopefully the shock of it will drive the rest to flee instead of fight. Tarek and Nefessa if you would so kind as to aid Jibril in his task." Abdul turns to face the remainder of the group. "We are going to attempt to drive the scorpions from our path, some may chose to attack us instead. Prepare yourselves for battle as best you can, I will be signling when we will begin." _ Come my Brother, once more we fight to clear a path in the sands _ Abdul starts casting spells in preparation. 


 OOC: Enlarge, Barkskin, and Cat's Grace


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> * Samira’s own watery tears joined the fiery hot ones of her mothers as she continued to embrace her. *
> 
> “Of course you’re forgiven…  You had no idea, and you chose to error on the side of caution, of love, there’s no reason to be angry with you.  I never thought I would find you too but I did and I’m here now!”



  "Thanks be to Feloram that you found your way back to me... Oh my little one, please, you must tell me what became of you.  I saw you taken away by a rich man, but I know nothing after that.  And... Marid must hear this too!  When is he coming?" Malika says.  She's so overcome with emotion that she flickers from topic to topic like a moth.

*Those by the scorpians prepare themselves for an assault...*

OOC - Could I get initiative (honor system) and a first round's worth of actions from anyone that's attacking the scorpians please?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

*Nafeesa nods slowly as she readies for what may come.  She looks to Abdul and Jibril and then to the horizon where the vermin lay in wait.*



 ooc: umm, initiative not so good??


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

OOC - What, a 2?     And are you attacking?  If so, which what specifically?  Are you using weapons?  If so, what's the attack bonus and whatnot?  Spells?  If so what spell?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

ooc: if they attack will use Bane scimitar.  Spells, probably not, umm yeah and stuff.    sorry.


----------



## khavren (May 4, 2005)

OOC: Assuming people follow my lead, I'll take the three rounds for my casting, then double check with others to make sure they are prepared.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

* Samira smiled at her mother but was cautious as she spoke, she didn’t know what she would think when she learned her daughter had been sold and was basically nothing more than property but she wouldn’t lie to her.  Malika hadn’t known any better but Samira did and she would not let her go blindly into a deal that would more than likely jeopardize her happiness in the end. *

“He wasn’t, at least not when he found me, or even what most would consider as well to do.  He was simply a poor struggling merchant by the name of Mas'ud, but he did take me in, and he educated me in matters that few women are allowed to be...  He treated me like one of his own but as I became older I grew into a thing of desire and fearing for my safety he sold me to a sultan.  I never heard of the sum but I imagine it was enough to make him rich.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

*Having nothing else to do for the moment, Shalah is content to stand in the background and allow the beautiful vision of the fire oasis to aid her in reordering her thoughts.  She tries to metaphorically grab her feelings from the air and coalesce them into tangible thoughts, controlled and flowing, taking the form of poetry.  Her feelings on the immaterial concept of beauty and infatuation begin to materialise.  Splendour, in its essence, is merely a veil, but one that pierces through the darkness, rather than entwines...

 Bewitching splendour shines through umbral shade,
Alluring temptress, delicate and fair.

...

Mere tantalising veils to hide the dearth
Of honest substance, lacking which to seal
Into eternity can never be.

...Hmmm*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “He wasn’t, at least not when he found me, or even what most would consider as well to do.  He was simply a poor struggling merchant by the name of Mas'ud, but he did take me in, and he educated me in matters that few women are allowed to be...  He treated me like one of his own but as I became older I grew into a thing of desire and fearing for my safety he sold me to a sultan.  I never heard of the sum but I imagine it was enough to make him rich.”



  "I'm sorry child.  I know the women of the mortal's world do not have as much power as those of my world.  Were you treated well, were you safe, even if you were counted among a sultan's jewels?" Malika asks softly.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan PPs: 95/128, HPs: 88/88, AC: 29, Init: 18*




			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> --Are you guys OK with all those scorpions? We're fine here. We've reached the oasis and discovered that Malika is Azizah, as I suspected. Wait for my signal before approaching, though. Samira and her mother are having a moment and should not be disturbed.--




_'--Shalah, the honorable heirs believe it will take too long to circle the scorpions, we are about to do battle, --'_ Jibril explained to Shalah mentally. _'--If you would be kind as to check back in a few moments, I may be able to provide an update.  Was someone expecting MArid to come this way, I wonder.  If he were alone, I doubt he would have noticed the ambush and would no longer be walking among the living.--'_

*The last part was actually mental wandering by Jibril, who was not really understanding of the mental communication (he thought he was alone in his head, again).*



*Jibril nodded in understanding at the instructions from the heir, Abdul.  At the signalled time, Jibril concentrated . . . manifesting a ball of cold arching toward the scorpions.  He was ready to mainfest another directly thereafter as necessary.*

OOC: Init rolled 13 plus 5 base for an 18 total initiative.  Action: _Energy ball_, cold 9d6+9, empowered, 20ft radius, at the best range possible to steer the scorpions away from us and the ambush (max range 800ft).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)`*

“Yes its hard for a flower to be harmed within a cage,” 

* Samira paused long enough to pull the featherblades from their hiding place, her crimson locks tumble down her shoulders as they find themselves unhindered, as she showed the weapons to her mother. *

“But the flower had better have thorns like the desert rose…  Though rare, I’ve had to defend my life with these…  The harem isn’t always the nicest of places.”


----------



## khavren (May 7, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



Abdul looks back over the others? "Are you all ready?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 7, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> *Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*
> 
> 
> 
> Abdul looks back over the others? "Are you all ready?"



 Tarek nods, "I will act if there is a need, I assume your skills should be more then suffecient though..."


----------



## khavren (May 9, 2005)

*Abdul-Hadid Human/Genie-kin Scout*



Abdul nods and turns to Jibril, "Unleash your powers, we stand ready to repel all who would come to face us." Abdul draws his blade and takes a defensive stance at between the rocks and the Heirs.

OOC: Init of 26 - 17 roll + 5 dex + 4 improved init, fighting defensivly for now


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Yes its hard for a flower to be harmed within a cage,”
> 
> * Samira paused long enough to pull the featherblades from their hiding place, her crimson locks tumble down her shoulders as they find themselves unhindered, as she showed the weapons to her mother. *
> 
> “But the flower had better have thorns like the desert rose…  Though rare, I’ve had to defend my life with these…  The harem isn’t always the nicest of places.”



  "From what Marid tells me, I can understand.  Power brings jealousy and betrayal, while those of us with simpler lives live beyond such things.  Please... please, what brings you _here_, to the desert?  How did you escape the harem?" Malika asks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tariq and Cala hold back on the assult, waiting to see where they will be needed.  Jibril sends the scorching cold the deepest desert night to slay their foes.  With a crack, the buried scorpians turn a blistering white and begin to crack.  They've been frozen entirely through.  The others wait for a moment, waiting to see if anything still lives.  Finally a form begins to glide slowly through the sands, not an insect of any sort, but a sand-colored amorphous mass that's heading straight for you.  Suhayb and Omran join Abdul at the front line to attack when it comes within range.*

Initiative:
Tariq - 22
Cala - 21
Jibril - 18
Abdul, Tarek - 15
Suhayb, Omran, Dun Pudding - 11
Nafeesa - 6

Jibril's cold ball does 69 points of damage (base 9d6+9, rolled 46, divided by 2 is 23, added to 46 is 69), and _every single one_ of the scorpians fails their saves and is frozen T-1000 style.  The dun pudding, however, is made of sterner Constitution and Hit Dice than that, and is ready and rarin' to go, though wounded.  You have a round to attack from afar befoe it's within melee range (I'm assuming that 80 ft. would have been a sufficient distance away to blast the scorpians from).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“Because of the blood that flows through my veins I was freed by people far more powerful than mortals…  I’ve been given a test, one that is a quest in ways, to see if I have the abilities to lead these lands, I have the blood of lost royalty in me.”

* Samira’s voice so full of pride the moment before takes on a pleading quality as she begs her mother. *

“Mother?  Delay this deal with Marid and come with me instead as we can finally be mother and child.  We can make up for the lost times and if I am chosen you will no longer have to love Marid in servitude.  You’ll be able to love him as an equal!”

* As her words come to and end Samira’s pride returns, she will no longer be someone else’s property and it’s easy to hear. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

*This new wrinkle is quite distressing to Shalah.  She almost moves her lips to speak, but she stops herself and holds silent, standing alone and gazing at mother and daughter while watching those pholearchs out of the corner of her eye.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2005)

Tariq tensed as he saw the blob of sand approaching them.  Quickly, he moved to the front line, where he could be able to hit it when it got near enough.  As he waited for the creature to draw near, he sent several bolts of force arcing toward it.

(OOC: Casting Magic missile on the sand-critter.)


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan PPs: 84/128, HPs: 88/88, AC: 29, Init: 18*

Jibril concentrated on the amorphous bloc headed their way.  Jibril imagined long daggers of ice, mainfesting the power and directing it at the blob, in front of the blob and to either side.  Then, Jibril will step back from the front line 15 feet scanning the sides and back with his senses, looking for more trouble.

OOC: Energy Missile, Cold, 9d6+9 empowered, five missiles (only one per target, however), DC 26 [10 base + 8(Kinetics) +2 spell lvl +6 for add'l power].  The others will be used to 'discourage' it from approaching.  Move as his other 1/2 action.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Nafeesa eyes the movement ahead of them and takes a step back while the others move forward.  SHe is on guard and ready should she be needed.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Because of the blood that flows through my veins I was freed by people far more powerful than mortals…  I’ve been given a test, one that is a quest in ways, to see if I have the abilities to lead these lands, I have the blood of lost royalty in me.”
> 
> * Samira’s voice so full of pride the moment before takes on a pleading quality as she begs her mother. *
> 
> ...



  "The genies?  But...  and you're to be an Heir?  This is... I never thought that... how glorious!  But... Marid, why should I delay?  You will sit on the throne soon enough, and Marid would never have me be a slave!" Malika says, clearly astonished by the news she's just heard.

*Shalah sees the phoelarchs watching them closely, but making no moves at present.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

*Shalah's love for Samira is strong, strong enough to allow her to sit through the other woman's casual attempt to completely destroy the other Heirs' and Shalah's plan, waiting for a response from the Fire-Nymph to see if that is what the lovely Jewel and her mother both desire.  But it is clear that Azizah is in love and is not in favour of Samira's plan.  Even so, Shalah will not vocally speak up without being spoken to first, and she is clearly being ignored.  Therefore, she manifests a new Mindlink for the Fire Nymph alone, asking with her mental voice:*

--_Most noble, radiant, and magnificent Azizah, most regal, majestic, and glorious Malika, I am called Shalah, the Flower of the Hidden Oasis, and you see me before you, standing behind your most wonderful daughter.  I have word from Marid, so will you accept my Mindlink so that we may speak privately?  For I do not wish to interrupt my true love, Samira, as she speaks with you aloud._--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“So be it, Mother,”  Samira replied softly before hiding her face from all by giving her mother another hug.  She hid her face cause it bothered her greatly that her mother, her own flesh, fire, and blood, would chose someone else rather than the daughter she had never had a chance to know but then it dawn on her that her mother had never been much of a mother, “I’m happy for you Malika.”

Breaking the embrace Samira walked away as she briskly replied to her love, “Shalah, you may speak to Malika about the deal.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> --_Most noble, radiant, and magnificent Azizah, most regal, majestic, and glorious Malika, I am called Shalah, the Flower of the Hidden Oasis, and you see me before you, standing behind your most wonderful daughter.  I have word from Marid, so will you accept my Mindlink so that we may speak privately?  For I do not wish to interrupt my true love, Samira, as she speaks with you aloud._--



_Of course you may speak to me, lover of my daughter.  And may I say she has made a most magnificent choice_ Malika's voice comes back to Shalah, and her expression does not change in the least.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “So be it, Mother,”  Samira replied softly before hiding her face from all by giving her mother another hug.  She hid her face cause it bothered her greatly that her mother, her own flesh, fire, and blood, would chose someone else rather than the daughter she had never had a chance to know but then it dawn on her that her mother had never been much of a mother, “I’m happy for you Malika.”
> 
> Breaking the embrace Samira walked away as she briskly replied to her love, “Shalah, you may speak to Malika about the deal.”



  "Please, do not think I do not want to be with you!  I am... it is hard to explain.  I am a nymph, a creature of magic and fire, of passion.  Romantic love comes more easily to me than maternal instinct.  Perhaps instead of young child and wise mother we can be what we truly are, mature woman and magical creature," Malika says, reaching out a hand towards Samira.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

*Despite the approval of both Samira and Malika for her to speak, Shalah does not want to interrupt this new wrinkle, her heart aching for Malika and hoping that the nymph can regain her daughter's love, a comparable situation to Shalah's own earlier that night*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)`*

* Samira’s orange eyes narrowed as she turned to her mother, she had listened to her mother’s excuses but she had found little reason in them. *

“You forget mother, what fuels your passion also fuels my anger.  Your thoughts towards me where brief, being nearly forgotten before they arrived, and quickly replaced by thoughts of Marid…  I don’t care what you offer, I know it will never be enough for me.”

* Without father ado Samira takes of Shalah’s crown and tosses it at beloved’s feet and walks off. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

*Shalah's eyes widen in horror as she gazes at this unexpected and piteous tableau, slowly welling with tears as she dusts off her circlet and replaces it on her head, holding her hand up softly for Samira to stop, but realising that the retreating half-nymph not only can not see her, but wouldn't care if she could.  

*Something awful must have happened to Samira since the two had last been together, something involving her fight with Nadeeda, for the other girl had taken on not only the two hidden daggers of her bitter rival, but also many of the worst qualities of the spoiled, egocentric harem girl whom the other two had once despised.  The old Samira, back when Shalah was still in the harem, still had a moody streak, but recently she has been consistently lashing out at those who love her over petty and misplaced jealousy whenever she was not made out to be their only concern in the world...*

*Even though her own eyes are filled with tears, Shalah uses the power of her circlet to safely approach Malika in an effort to comfort the other woman.*

"I am so sorry, Malika...I don't know what has come over Samira, but if it makes you feel any better, I don't think that you are a bad mother...she has lashed out like this at me recently as well...We had a traumatic experience long ago when I escaped from the harem, and it charged my dagger with the kind spirit of a harem girl who was killed while attempting to escape...it is possible that Samira has been influenced by the spirit of the hateful girl who once owned those daggers now in her hair..."

"But enough of bad news and weighty words.  Your love with Marid need remain impossible no longer.  I have spoken directly with Kadar on your behalf, and I managed to use my non-unconsiderable skills of persuasion to convince him to accept the love that the two of you share with open arms.  As we speak, Marid and my associates approach the oasis, allowing the two of us to go first so that Samira could speak with you alone..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

"But... she doesn't want me... I just, I never expected to see her again, and Marid was coming, and he wants to marry me, and I... I didn't know what to say or do!" she says, sobbing tears of fire.  The phoelarchs tighten their grip on their weapons.  "*Why?*" she screams after Samira.  The fire fountain behind her flares up into the night sky.  "I killed your father with my inexperienced love, and I did the best I thought I could for you!  I gave you to your father's people!   I never thought I'd see you again!  You comd to me when I least expect it and you want me to drop everything in my life to join you?  *Why?*" she screams.

~~~

*In the desert, Tariq flings his hand at the creature, sending five darts of light to impact against it.  Jibril follows it up with a powerful missile of cold that hits it dead center.  There's a moment of dead silence, then the creature explodes into frozen dust.  A quick examination of the area reveals nothing but a few dry bones.*

*You finish making your way to the fire oasis.  As you top the ridge, a huge fountain of flame pours from the earth, and smaller gouts sprout at intervals from pyramids of stones.  A couple of small fire lizards curl up around the pyramids.  Two men with red-gold feathers growing from their heads and arms, phoelarchs, phoenix-kin, stand guard with falchions next to the fire fountain.  They're obviously agitated, and the source is immediately clear.  Samira is stalking away from an enraged fire nymph, as Shalah attempts to calm her.  Marid gasps and begins to run towards the nymph.*

Initiative:
Tariq - 22
Cala - 21
Jibril - 18
Abdul, Tarek - 15
Suhayb, Omran, Dun Pudding - 11
Nafeesa - 6

Tariq does 22 point of damage to the pudding.  Cala delays.  Jibril does a total of 58 points of damage to the pudding, putting it at -53 hit points.  It dies a horrible death.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

"Its alright, Malika," Shalah whispers gently, "Soon Samira will come to her senses and treat you with the love that a mother as kind and self-sacrificing as you, tearing away your only daughter from your life for her own safety, so truly deserves.  And look!  Here is Marid--here is your love!"  

*Watching for Marid's approach and ready to protect him should he enter a danger zone, Shalah nonetheless uses her next action to reach out with her heart and soul to the Fire Nymph, attempting to improve Malika's mood by letting her feel a touch of Shalah's own kind and loving confidence that Samira will break this odd funk, that Marid and Malika will find their place together, that everything would work out for the Fire Nymph.*

[OOC: Shalah manifests a maxed-out Endowed Telempathic Projection.  If Malika's mind unconsciously resists the comforting Projection, then she can try a DC 27 Will Save to resist its effects]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan PPs: 84/128, HPs: 88/88, AC: 29, Init: 18*

Jibril was pleased with the efficiency and coordination the heirs displayed in the defeat of the desert threat, informing them as such, "I am most pleased at the might and prowess you, my esteemed companions have displayed . . . but I fear we must be even better on the road ahead . . . there appears to be some trouble."

_'--Shalah, most esteemed one, this is your humble advisor, Jibril, --'_ Jibril thought, seeing if Shalah was still in there.  _'--We approach even now and Marid rushes forward, is it safe or should I try and detain him?--'_

Jibril tried to keep pace, but he did pace to prepare against the possible heat he may endure.

[OOC: Energy Adaption, 100 minutes, 20 energy resistance - all types]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

--_Esteemed Jibril, while now may not be the best time--or perhaps it may; I cannot be sure how Marid's arrival will play out or if my attempts to calm Malika's troubled heart take root--it will be fine.  I see Marid and I am prepared to protect him if he gets too close.  Best not to hinder young love, after all._--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Though Samira could her mother anguished screams she chose to ignore them.  Instead she chose to sit down upon a small cropping of rocks not far from her feet and fringe disinterest as she listened closely to make sure Shalah would be all right.  Samira did her best to hold back her tears.  It was suppose to be perfect, her escape from the harem, Shalah’s return, and finding her mother but over the last few hours everything had just gone wrong…  Shalah had gone behind her back, her mother wanted to love another more than her own daughter… *

* It was too much to bear and Samira’s tears traced her delicate cheeks… *


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 17, 2005)

Tariq took in the scene before the fountain, and could not help but to roll his eyes at what he saw.  Samira walking away from an angry fire nymph?  Wonderful.  This was supposed to be a simple task— escort the merchant’s son to his true love.  Yet for whatever reason, Samira thought it was more important to get there before everyone else, and possibly ruin their chances of success with whatever she had said to Malika.  For a moment, he wondered if Samira had done this on purpose, to ensure that she and her lover were the only ones who were chosen to rule.  He would not put it past the selfish brat to do such a thing.  Still he tried not to let his thoughts show in his expression as he followed closely behind Marid, intent on protecting him from whatever might attack him.


----------



## khavren (May 17, 2005)

Abdul

"Well done Jibril, Tariq. By your efforts we have come through that danger unsacthed. Now we deal with a more dangerous task, calming what appears to be arguing fire nymphs. Who will talk to the mother and who to the daughter?"


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Nafessa Steps forward*

 "I will speak with Samira.  Shalah seems to have the fire nymph under control."  She moves away before anyone can disagree with her.

*Approaching Samira slowly, looking for any signs that she wants to be left to herself.*

" Samira, dear, are you all right?"  she asks softly, with concern in her voice.  Standing infront of the beautiful woman she waits to be acknowledge.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira buried her head deeper into her arms in an effort to hide her shameful unchecked tears. *

“I’m fine Nafessa,” Samira replied in a soft harsh manner, though it was different than her normal harsh tone of control as it sounded more like a wounded animal.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

" If it is all the same could I stay with you, anyhow?  Just till you seem more yourself."   She gives the wounded beauty a motherly smile and moves to sit next to Samira.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira rubes her eyes and checks with the back of her sleeve of her bedleh in a fruitless effort to hide the fact that she had been crying before looks upwards with a meek smile. *

“She my mother, we haven’t seen each other since I was born, but she’s more concerned with Marid and his love than she is for me or my love.”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Nafeesa sits down beside Samira and places her arm around her.*

 "I am sorry dearheart.  That is a terrible thing to have happen.  I can not say what or how she feels as I do not know her.  I wish I could reassure you that all will be well, but all I can do is give you my condolences and be near by as you may need a sturdy shoulder to lean on."  She smile once again and gentely rubs the girl's back to help calm her down and give her a sense of comfort.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira doesn’t say a word, she could explain much of why it was like this but that would just lead to her passionate frustration once again, instead she leans against the offered shoulder and cries softly but more calmly this time. *


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

* Nafessa smiles to herself and holds the crying lady.*


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Abdul


Abdul looks about to his fellow heirs and shrugs, "If no other will do so, I must speak to the nymph then. I had thought that those who were more skilled with using words as weapons would seek this battle, but I will do what I can with what I have." *Abdul begins trudging towards the waiting guards and the fire nymph


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Jibril a'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "If no other will do so, I must speak to the nymph then. I had thought that those who were more skilled with using words as weapons would seek this battle, but I will do what I can with what I have."



"Please, honored heir, there is no need to speak with the fire nymph directly," Jibril commented.  "The most esteemed Shalah is with her, and, if needed I would offer my own humble services in conversing with the fire nymph, especially considering the slight resistance to fire that I possess."


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Abdul

"It does not appear that Shalah was able to keep them from arguing. Perhaps you should see if what you can do to cool tempers Jibril, especially before Marid slips loose and runs right into the flames. Perhaps her love for Samira has distracted her usual honey tongue from it's dancing in the midst of such a conflict." Abdul stops and waits for Jibril to proceed, holding out his hand to indicate that Marid should wait just a moment longer.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan PPs: 84/128, HPs: 88/88, AC: 29, Init: 18*



			
				Abdul said:
			
		

> "It does not appear that Shalah was able to keep them from arguing. Perhaps you should see if what you can do to cool tempers Jibril, especially before Marid slips loose and runs right into the flames. Perhaps her love for Samira has distracted her usual honey tongue from it's dancing in the midst of such a conflict."




"At once, esteemed one,"  Jibril replied bowing slightly.  "I shall make haste carry out your wishes."

*Jibril moved through the sand with some difficulty.  As he neared the creatures of fire and the oasis itself, he rose a foot off the ground, his stride and posture improving with every step.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Malika turned and seemed to scrub away her tears as Marid closed the distance.  As he ran into her embrace, her face was transformed into a blissfully happy expression.  The two kissed passionately, ignoring the presence of the others close by.  Eventually the two separated and Marid began to explain in detail the plan the Heirs had conceived to keep them together.*

"Marid, I believe I understand.  But... I do not think I could bear to be away from a fire oasis for long.  I have followed your father's caravan from oasis to oasis, but I do not think I could dwell in a house for long.  If you must have this other wife, I beg you to live near one so that I do not pine for my home," she says, brushing away a strand of his dark hair.  Though Marid's skin is flushed, he does not seem to be in any distress from the heat.  Marid nods eagerly, his eyes only for her. 

"Yes, yes, I thought about that.  We will go south and make our home in Harr.  I know fire oases are near, and I can expand my father's interests there..." he begins, and the two begin to talk animatedly about their life together.

*At the moment the young lovers seem to be oblivious to the world.  Suhayb looks at the phoelarchs with suspicion, and they glare right back at him in a mutal understanding of the wariness of warriors.  Omran stands near Samira and Nafeesa, obstinately ignoring anything they're saying.*

OOC - I need to know who's wearing their crowns.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

Abdul: [sblock]You can see the golden and scarlet outlines of not only the phoelarchs and the fire nymph, but the fire lizards and fire snakes hidden within the various pyramids of rocks and pools of fire[/sblock]

Shalah: [sblock]Here, of all places, you have difficulty sensing any water.  The air and land is desperately dry here, though you have the feeling that if you wished it, you could create water even in this barren place.[/sblock]

*While Samira and Nafeesa sit on a small pyramid of warm rocks, they hear a click behind them.  Some of the small rocks near the top fall as a small fire lizard burrows its way out of them.  It looks at them both curiously, then walks onto Samira's lap and curls up in contentment.*

*As Jibril draws close to the two lovers, Malika spots him and the two turn to face him.  Cala comes along behind Jibril, her face set in a sour scowl.  As usual.*

"Yes... who are you, you who I must thank for returning my love to me?" Malika says quietly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

*Willing to let the others take the credit if they desired, Shalah introduced them to the Fire Nymph.*

"These are our esteemed guide Jibril, and my honoured associate Cala.  They were crucial in our efforts in convincing Kadar to accept the love between you and Marid."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Though she suspected that the lizard was from her mother Samira showed it no malice as she petted the creature’s rough skin with her dainty fingers and some of her anger was forgotten in the process. *

“Well aren’t you just a noisy thing?”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Nafeesa smiles as the lizard crawls onto Samira's lap.  She notices there is less hurt and anger in the pampered woman's voice.  Removing her arm from Samira's body, Nafessa patts the woman's knee gentely.*

"How do you feel now my dear?"  The concern has left her voice and in its place there is kindness and understanding.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* In answer to Nafeesa’s question Samira leans up and gently kisses the gemchild’s cheek. *

“I should be fine as long as I don’t have to be reminded of… it.  I had no mother before it’s no different than now.”


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

* Nafeesa touchs her cheek and smiles at Samira*

"Well, why don't we sit here and enjoy the company till we are needed?  Besides your little pet seems to have made itself comfortable."   Nafeesa feels as though she has a slightly better understanding of the former harem gueen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira smiles and nods her head in agreement as she continued to stroke the lizard’s scaly back. *

“Yes, yes he has…  You’re a women of the desert, Nafeesa, do you know what sort of lizard he is and would you like to pet him?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Willing to let the others take the credit if they desired, Shalah introduced them to the Fire Nymph.*
> 
> "These are our esteemed guide Jibril, and my honoured associate Cala.  They were crucial in our efforts in convincing Kadar to accept the love between you and Marid."



  *The fire nymph gives a tremulous smile, still on the knife edge of tears and happiness.*

"Thank you, thank you very much," she says softly.  Cala gives her a frank and appraising gaze before speaking to both Marid and Malika.  "You, boy, have some difficult times ahead of you.  You're going to have to be a great diplomat to keep both a mortal and immortal bride happy.  And you, girl, will have to learn patience and control.  The mortal world works by strange laws to your kind, and judging how your meeting with Samira went, you haven't mastered them.  Don't be quick to judge," the elderly and cantakerous heir says with a scowl on her face.  The two lovers look at each other in shock before turning back to Jibril and Shalah (and whoever else is near).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

"Cala can be somewhat...blunt at times, but her advice is essentially sound...I am just glad to have been able to do a small part to help you, and I can only hope that some day Samira can be happy for you too, and the four of us can all visit and share water and laughter together!"


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan PPs: 84/128, HPs: 88/88, AC: 29*



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> "These are our esteemed guide Jibril, and my honoured associate Cala.  They were crucial in our efforts in convincing Kadar to accept the love between you and Marid."



"The most esteemed one, Shalah, is being too kind, wondrous Malika, with herself - and the strong and true feelings of Marid, much would not have been possible,"  Jibril offered, hoping to diffuse a bit of Cala's discussion.  He did not doubt her thoughts - in fact he considered them necessary and was pleased he did not need to say them himself.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re a women of the desert, Nafeesa, do you know what sort of lizard he is and would you like to pet him?”





*Nafeesa reaches out to move her hand along the lizard's back.*

" He is a fire lizard, native to the fire-oasis.  They do love the company of humans though many are not kept as pet since one would need to keep a fire going day and night for the little critters to be comfortable.  They don't eat much that I know, mostly minreals and a few other little creature they catch."   She rattles off the facts about the lizard while petting its remarkably soft scales.  Nafessa does enjoy sharing her knowledge with those who will listen.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2005)

Upon seeing the happiness that Marid and Malika shared when they were together, Tariq could not help but to smile.  Having approached with Marid in the first place, he is happy simply to stay with Cala, Jibril and Shalah and listen to what the fire nymph had to say.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 24, 2005)

Tarek watches the events as an impassive observer.  He keeps is thoughts on the moment, and does not allow himself to get swept up in the emotion running high, rather trying to see just how he can turn this event to his advantage.


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Abdul

Abdul warily approaches the gathering around the nymph, trying to judge the emotions of those present.


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Abdul


"Marid, Malika? Have you worked out your plan for the future?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Cala can be somewhat...blunt at times, but her advice is essentially sound...I am just glad to have been able to do a small part to help you, and I can only hope that some day Samira can be happy for you too, and the four of us can all visit and share water and laughter together!"



  "I... I thank you.  I hope one day... she can forgive me.  I am not what she wished, and she may never forgive me for not living up to her expectations.  Then again, I cannot possibly be the woman she has built up in her mind," Malika says softly.  "It's all right Malika.  It's so sudden, nobody knew what to say.  Malika, my father will be here soon to negotiate your dowery, in preparation for the wedding.  I can't do this for you... is there anyone here, your guards perhaps, that could help you?" Marid asks gently.  The two phoelarch guards shake their heads violently at the mere suggestion, and Malika laughs.  "Azhar and Nuri are not diplomats.  Could you, Shalah, or Jibril or Tariq, or another help me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

"I would be most honoured, noble Malika, to assist you as you see fit," Shalah says, "I know that some day Samira will forgive you and see your love for what it is without spurning it."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2005)

"I, too would be willing to help," Tariq added with a broad grin, taking a step forward.


----------



## khavren (Jun 1, 2005)

Abdul


"Perhaps you should discuss your stragety now? I will inform the guards that accompanied us that they can escort Malika's father at his leisure." Abdul turns and heads for the guards that came with them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*After Abdul's conversation, Kadar and his retinue of guards come over the ridge in short order.  Kadar seems impressed by the oasis, and gazes in appreciation at Malika.  Waving, a few servants that have come with him unfold a table and chairs, draping them with rich cloth, giving Kadar a place from which to make his bargains.*

"Well now my son, you have chosen a most lovely bride.  Please, sit and relax.  What does she offer to join her house with the House of Kadar?" the merchant says formally, opening negotiations.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

--_Most radiant Malika_-- Shalah whispers in the Fire Nymph's mind through their Mindlink --_Could you give me a list of a few assets with which you would be willing to gift your new family in order to be with Marid?  I will do my best to keep the negotiations in your favour, of course, and by only mentioning them through this Mindlink to me, we take the first step, by keeping Kadar from knowing the full extent of what you have, hoping his desires will be slaked by only a fraction...after all, for all he knows until we tell him, you have no treasures at all save your boundless love._--


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*Malika blinks a moment, then sends some thoughts back to Shalah.*

_Well... I know the locations of many fire gems that form in the fire oases, many hundreds of fire opals and fiery jacinth gems.  I also have the service of my two bodyguards who would be willing to guard another.  I have knowledge of some weapons and armor from those poor souls who perished here foolishly in the cold night.  And I have my own magic, which I would ply for my love's father._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2005)

*Shalah smiles.*

--_I'm sure that those riches will be more than sufficient.  Let's see what we can get away with offering though._--

"Most honoured Kadar, the most radiant Malika offers herself and her love for Marid as dowery.  More beautiful than the fiery jacinth, the most radiant Malika is far more valuable even than the flowers that you bring with you in your caravan.  Her love for your son and his house are harbingers of great fortune and prosperity, and your descendants through her will make the name of the house of Kadar widely-renowned.  What is more, she has magics at her command, which she will use to defend, protect, and aid her love, as well as you, her love's father, if you have need of her aid."

[OOC: Diplomacy +38, let's see what he thinks about the first offer--I'd say its still a pretty good deal ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

*Kadar seems to be considering the offer seriously.  Magic is a valuable commodity, particularly because most sorcerers and wizards are very aloof and command exhorbitant prices for their services.  Having a wife with powerful magical talents at her command is a significant prize.  However, Kadar did not gain his current position by being swayed by words and promises, no matter how sweetly delivered.*

"A most generous offer indeed.  Magic is a worthy gift to the son of my House, yet I offer his bride a great deal in return.  The resources to build their own estate and establish their own trading routes.  These gifts are as precious as magic, and as far-reaching.  Ask the most radiant Malika if she can offer a more physical means to help support herself and her husband," Kadar says politely.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2005)

*Shalah is not fazed by the polite request for more, although she would rather not force Malika to be reminded in sadness of her first husband by having to search the corpses of the dead for their valuables or to offer her guards' loyalties, so she moves to something that is certainly material enough to slake Kadar's thirst for wealth.  After making a show of consulting with Malika, Shalah continues.*

"As a Fire Nymph, the most radiant Malika is in touch with the fiery aspects of nature that burns within her throughout eternity.  Surely you have marvelled over the beauty of the fire opals and fiery jacinths that are formed over time by the loving kiss of the flames?  In tune with the forces of flame, Malika knows the locations of such gems within the fiery depths of the fire oasis--where mortal men fear to tread for the burn will surely be their doom--and she can withstand the heat with pleasure in order to retrieve these gems if need be to support herself and her husband.  Surely any financial hardship that might befall them and the House of Kadar can be overcome with a fistful of the fairest fiery jewels brought forth from the depths of the flame by the radiant Malika herself?"

[OOC: Diplomacy +38 again.  I bet Kadar likes gems, so hopefully this will seal the deal ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2005)

*Kadar allows a smile to split his face.*

"By all means, bring forth these fiery treasures so that I may bask in their beauty, which pales in comparison to my son's chosen bride," he says jovially.  Of course he also means to assess their value, but that goes without saying.  Malika dives into the fire fountain and is gone for several minutes.  She returns with a armful of egg-sized fire opals and fiery orange jacinths.  Kadar looks a bit stunned at the bounty before him, and scarcely waits until they're cooled before picking them up to look at them.  Several minutes later, after a careful examination, Kadar stands and opens his arms to embrace his new "daughter," showing his agreement to her dowery.

*Malika seems to dim her fiery glow to embrace Kadar, and give the large man a kiss on the cheek.  Kadar seems delighted with the exchange of both embraces and goods, and waves his guards forward to secure his bounty.*

"Then we shall have a grand double wedding, and such a feast as to be remembered for a hundred years!  Come, bring my tentas and set up camp here at this oasis.  We shall have a feast to celebrate the coming wedding!" Kadar says the last to a pair of younger guards, who take off at a run across the sands.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 2, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Though she petted the lizards and listened to the Gemchild be her side Samira was still hurt and still upset that she was to be so quickly forgotten and as she listened in on the deal be completely she knew it was true. *

* She had never known her mother’s love, her father had been an easy to replace toy, and now she realized she would never know either. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*The heirs remain the night at the fire oasis, and can take part in a sunrise feast for Malika and Marid's happiness.  Fresh fruit and rare sweets comprise most of this impromptu feast, which is quickly concluded.  Kadar has a second bride waiting for his son, and a double wedding arrange, and must be on his way soon.  As he begins to prepare his camp to depart, one of Kadar's slaves comes up to the heirs, indicating a messenger has arrived for them.  Going with him to the middle of the fire oasis, you all see Badra standing serenely amongst the fire fountians.*

"Well done.  You have passed your second test, that of cunning and compromise, words and honor.  And some have learned that expectations rarely match reality," she says in a low and pleasing voice.  "What questions have you, now that you know the nature of this test?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“None,” replied a tried Samira who was obviously lost in her thoughts and emotions, “at least none here.”


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 4, 2005)

Tarek will stay silent and enjoy the meal, he has no questions for the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

*Shalah nods.  It is as she had said before in the tent when the ywere first deciding what to do--the genies put this situation before them on purpose as a test.*

"No questions, honoured one--I am glad to complete a test that will help make the lives of others happy at the same time--except, I suppose, to ask what the next step on our journey will be," Shalah replies, smiling at the genie.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Very well.  Leave this place and continue eastward to the mountains.  On the way there you will find a battle that must be fought, and a peace that must be made, though it will not be easy," Badra says simply, and vanishes into a shimmer of heat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

"Hmmm..." Shalah says thoughtfully, pondering the possibilities for the next trial.


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Badra said:
			
		

> "Well done.  You have passed your second test, that of cunning and compromise, words and honor.  And some have learned that expectations rarely match reality," she says in a low and pleasing voice.  "What questions have you, now that you know the nature of this test?"



Jibril bowed low in acknowledgement of the success of the heirs and the wisdom of the tester.  Jibril wondered to himself just what Badra thought of the individual successes of the various heirs, and if she was satisfied of the work of the guardians to this point.  But before he could bring voice to his thoughts . . . 


			
				Badra said:
			
		

> "Very well.  Leave this place and continue eastward to the mountains.  On the way there you will find a battle that must be fought, and a peace that must be made, though it will not be easy," Badra says simply, and vanishes into a shimmer of heat.



Jibril looked at the space that Badra was once standing at . . . then looked to the various heirs.  "I am uncertain if there was a time limit on the upcoming trial.  I would most humbly suggest that we rest the day and prepare to journey forth toward the mountains at the lowering of the sun in the sky tomorrow, if it would please the esteemed heirs,"  Jibril offered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

"I spent a good deal of my power as well as my health on the negotiations today, so I most willingly agree to your excellent plan, most honoured Jibril," Shalah bows.

_--Besides-- she thinks to herself --Samira will need time to herself to sort her emotions.  She deserves whatever kindness could be given her, and if she would accept it, Shalah would do her best to help her lover, or leave her some alone time if that is what the half-nymph needs.--_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samira sat only long enough to hear the exchange between Jibril and Shalah before she got up, not even bothering to knock the dust from her bedleh, and walks away from the group saying nothing to no one and with little to no ceremony. *


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Nafessa shakes her head to indicate that she has no questions either.  She listens as the other discuss the plan to come, she is not to surprised to see Samira walk away.  Nafessa debates going after her, but chooses to leave her be. *

_"She will let me know if she needs me.  Besides, she does need to grieve and come to grips with her emotions.  Poor dear. "_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Cala watches Samira walk away and trails after her.*

"Girl!  You going to sulk the rest of the night?  So yer mother's a flighty creature, get over it!  You had to know girl, it's in your blood too.  She's a nice woman, but a bad mother.  I've seen a dozen fire nymphs, and they're a lot like her, though most are far meaner.  You lucked out Samira, you lucked out in that she tried.  Be happy for what she did give you, instead of being sad for what never had been!  Or spirits help me you're going to spend the rest of your life here making an oasis with your tears!" she says roughly, her hands on her hips.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“Yes, I imagine so, Cala,” Samira replied flatly and without turning to face Cala, “but they are my tears, and it is my life.  Anyhow, I will give your words there proper due.  You can leave me be now.”


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

Samira said:
			
		

> “Yes, I imagine so, Cala,” Samira replied flatly and without turning to face Cala, “but they are my tears, and it is my life.  Anyhow, I will give your words there proper due”



"Forgive a humble servant for speaking thusly to a most esteemed heir, but I believe in my heart you need to hear this,"  Jibril offered, his voice carrying over the sand. "This does not become you, it does not become . . . a heir."

You are casting aside the joy of meeting your mother for the first time, because your mother has the love of more that just you.  Every mother that walks these sands hopefully has more love in their heart than that for a single child . . . a husband,  other children, their own mother and father.  Do you not have love in your heart for more than just your mother?"

"Grieve that your idealized mother was not real, revel in the joy that you found her, do not be so selfish as to think that she can only have your love and none other . . . ."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

“Oh, yes!  I’m the selfish one,” Samira retorts, “I’ve seen mothers with their offspring.  I know a daughter is a blessing and that they’re suppose to be loved more than the father cause they share your blood but that’s not the case here is it?”

“I’m tried of these silly games and I never asked to be a heir Jibril.  Your more than welcome to take my spot and my crown!” 

* Tossing her crown upon the ground Samira turns again to walk off from the others in another attempt to be left alone. *


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> “Oh, yes!  I’m the selfish one,” Samira retorts, “I’ve seen mothers with their offspring.  I know a daughter is a blessing and that they’re suppose to be loved more than the father cause they share your blood but that’s not the case here is it?  I’m tried of these silly games and I never asked to be a heir Jibril.  Your more than welcome to take my spot and my crown!”




Jibril sighed, his feet settling to the still warm sands. _'The love is not stronger . . . it is different.  I know . . . ,'_ Jibril thought. _'It saddens me that she cannot . . . will not think of someone other than herself.  An heir should think of more . . . .'_

_'--Your most humble servant must apologize, most esteemed Shalah--'_  Jibril thought as he glanced to Shalah.  _'--My hope was that the esteemed Samira would see the circle of love . . . of life, but sadly that is not the case.  Her ears hear but do not listen.--'_

Looking at the crown in the sand, Jibril knew such a thing was dangerous . . . dangerous to leave alone . . .  dangerous for the former wearer to so easily cast aside.  He wondered about the ramifications, for the others . . . for the heir Samira . . . for himself.  Jibril understood in something as critical as this, that saying you quit meant nothing.  

Jibril moved to the crown and stood beside it, looking down at the crown then up at the rapidly departing Samira. 

OOC: Jibril has no intention of picking up the crown for himself.  He did not want it lost in the sands.  Has anyone handled another's crown after the acceptance and wearing on their head?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2005)

--_Esteemed Jibril, it is not your fault_-- Shalah sends comfortingly to the guardian --_I think she just needs to be left alone...to think_--

*Despite this, there is one being that does not know when to stay quiet, that grieves for Samira's sadness, and that is currently located in Samira's cleavage.*

*Samira feels soft empathic waves of unconditional love and understanding, and then a familiar voice--Jamilah*

--_Samira, please don't be sad.  I love you so much, Samira...I don't care what those other people say; they are wrong.  You are the most wonderful and special person in the world, and you deserve so much more...but the only thing I have to give is my love, so I do, with all my heart; if I'm even allowed to have one_--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2005)

*Samira: Flamekissed Half-Nymph/Female (Gestalt: Unfettered/Rogue/Seductress)*

* Samaria frowns when she feels the voice entering her mind but as she recognizes the voice of Jamilah she fishes in her cleavage for the object that is the source of it and drops it unceremoniously to the ground as she continued to walk away from the rest. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*Samira walks off to sort out her feelings in private as Cala walks back to the group, a sneer of disgust on her face.*

"Well, are we leaving that one with Kadar?  Or is she going to straighten up before the genies do it for us?" the cantakerous Dustkissed demands.  When no one moves to pick up Samira's crown, Cala rolls her eyes.  "It's not a _snake_ boys, just treat it with respect."  Cala pulls out a silk cloth and wraps Samira's crown up into it before handing it to Shalah.  However, she never does touch it with bare flesh, and her face becomes curiously expressionless when she handles it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2005)

*Shalah gently takes the silk-wrapped crown without touching it to her flesh.  As she does so, Jamilah comes drifting back.*

--_Uh, Shalah...Samira's REALLY REALLY mad.  I don't think she loves me anymore._--

--_Don't worry little one, Samira will cool down soon.  She just needs some time alone._--


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

"Most esteemed ones, I would believe that it would be best to relax the remaining evening and heat of day tomorrow, then set off as the Sun heads for the desert sands,"  Jibril offered.  "A watch should still be maintained, out of respect for the desert and its inhabitants.  I will be glad to take the third watch.  My humble apologies, esteemed ones, for it has been a long day from all of us . . . but a day you can feel proud of what you have all accomplished."

"As for the esteemed one, Samira, perhaps tomorrow afternoon the decision will be made for us . . . one way or the other," Jibril added quietly.

*With that said, Jibril went about the camp making certain everything was in order (supplies, horses, water, tents) and assisted those that requested it until most of the heirs were comfortable and ready to settle in for the evening.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 6, 2005)

Tariq paused to cast a look of annoyance at Samira’s retreating back, before turning his attention back to the heirs.  “Thank you, Jibril.  I do not think we could have succeeded without your guidance.  As for setting watches, I think that is a wonderful idea.  Would anyone be averse to my assisting with first watch?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*The heirs settle down for the rest of this day (as you feasted with Kadar last night, and this morning Badra spoke to you) to relax and wait out the head.  Kadar's train pulls out during the early morning to take advantage of the relative cool, leaving you alone.  Omran and Suhayb will take the middle watch for the Heirs, and the rest of them can split up the first and second watches as they see fit.  At twilight the third watchers can awaken everyone and prepare for their journey.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

*Jibril was vigilent during his watch, then assisted the others to prepare to leave (breaking down of tents, storing of food, and the like).*

"Esteemed ones, I trust everyone is well rested and prepared for the journey ahead of you?"  Jibril inquired.  Jibril counted heads making certain everyone was there . . . and there were none that weren't.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

*After making a head count, the group finds that Samira is still missing.  Tracking her, Jibril finds Samira's items neatly stacked at the edge of the fire oasis, and her tracks leading directly into the largest and hottest of the fire fountains.  There are no tracks coming back.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

*Jibril left the items in the sand and followed the tracks near the fire oasis.  As he approached he manifested his _Energy Adaption_ for the heat and glanced around. Saddened, he returned and gathered her belongings.  With a heavy heart and conscious remorse, Jibril looked at the others.*

"For anyone who has divination available, I have a simple request,"  Jibril started.  He paused several seconds, starting and stopping a number of times.  "I cannot fathom why but all the signs point that Samira is no longer among us . . . her things appear all present and a trail leads to the hottest fire oasis.  I ask if any among you saw anything since last evening . . . and if possible if someone would confer with the powers that be to confirm what appears to be."

"If any wish to speak with me on this or any topic, I welcome the conversation . . . otherwise I will let you alone with your thoughts.  Once I have confirmation, there will be more to discuss . . . ."

*Only after he was finished did Jibril realize that he normal manner was forgotten and he had used the voice he commonly used as a priest of the Five Pillars.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

--_Samiraaaaaaaaaaaaa!_--

*Everyone hears a bereaved weeping sob in their minds as a little crystal floats up from Shalah's silken garb.* 

(OOC: Jamilah flies out to the oasis to find Samira, and she refuses to return until she has proved this for herself one way or the other. Shalah quickly casts Energy Adaptation (Fire) to protect the brave and depressed little psicrystal. I don't know how long a psicrystal can survive in the fire oasis (objects get half damage from fire, right?), so she may not make it out alive before finding Samira, but she doesn't care)


----------



## khavren (Jun 9, 2005)

Abdul

Abdul looks over the oasis, looking for any sign  of Samira or her remains before turning to the rest of the heirs. "I greive for your loss Shalah even as I regret the loss we all share now that Samira has chosen to abandon her duties and her crown. Wether she has become one with the fire or is merely attempting to burn away her human half and be a true fire nymph with her mother she has given up on the quest for her true kingdom, leaving it's fate to the winds. It is even possible that the genies returned her to her past life once she made it clear that she no longer wished to rule in her proper place. While we will all miss her grace beauty and conversation, we cannot tarry long here, either in mourning or in futile search. Our own destinies call us forward, our duty is to bring peace and prosperity to all the desert."  With that, Abdul begins loading his camel.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2005)

*Nafeesa stands up slowly.  She is lost in her own thoughts and speaks not to anyone.  Going to her dear animal friends she seeks comfort from their love and loyalty.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Jamilah soars to the place where Samira's footprints lead and catches sight of a lock of red hair.  It's caught in the rocks by the fire fountain's edge, shielded from the full force of the fire.  It's curled in the heat, but it was clearly caught on the rocks and pulled out when someone went _into_ the fire fountain.

Adham nuzzles Nafeesa looking up at her with soulful eyes before liking her hand.  "It's all right, she chose her path.  Beings with pure magic in their blood can be single-minded, and she had only one thing on her mind.  You did your best for her," he murmurs to her.  Dahad simply leans up against her in a show of sympathy for her sorrow.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 13, 2005)

Tariq sighed softly at the news, and shook his head.  Really, was it so bad that she had to take her own life?  And in such a horrible way, too.  He glanced over to Shalah, to see how she was handling the news, ready to provide comfort if needed.  Suicide was always the hardest on those left living.  Thoughtfully, he scooped up Aliyy, and scratched the cat behind the ears.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Adham nuzzles Nafeesa looking up at her with soulful eyes before liking her hand.  "It's all right, she chose her path.  Beings with pure magic in their blood can be single-minded, and she had only one thing on her mind.  You did your best for her," he murmurs to her.  Dahad simply leans up against her in a show of sympathy for her sorrow.





*Nafeesa smiles to your companions and gives each of them some gentle petting*

"Thank you.  Such kind and soothing words."  She says softly


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

> Jamilah soars to the place where Samira's footprints lead and catches sight of a lock of red hair. It's caught in the rocks by the fire fountain's edge, shielded from the full force of the fire. It's curled in the heat, but it was clearly caught on the rocks and pulled out when someone went into the fire fountain.




--_Samiraaaaaaa!!! No!  It can't be!  Noooooooooooo!!!!_-- 

*Jamilah calls out impotently with her tiny psychic voice, but there is no one within range to even hear the bereaved psicrystal at all.  Stricken with grief, she sinks to the rocks below, manifesting little tendrils to pick up the lone hair and stroke it gently as she sends out silent psychic sobs, alone on the rock and unwilling to move, except as she slowly begins to ponder following Samira into the fire, where they could be together forever.*

*Meanwhile, back at the tent, a small tear slowly rolls down Shalah's cheek, and she gives a little sniffle, her body shaking, until she regains the composure needed to manifest a Telempathic Projection on herself to help her regain her composure and feel better, realising that otherwise she was likely to break down into tears in front of everyone.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

Jibril checked with each of the heirs in turn, asking, "Pardon esteemed one for my asking, would you like more time to . . . understand, to mourn?  We may be able to delay a day or two, make preparations in the proper manner . . . to say goodbye."

OOC: If Jibril notices the crystal take off or cry out, he will follow it and then use _control air_ to force the tiny object back away from the oasis, then _control object_ to rein it in so he and Shalah can talk with it.  Jibril didn't want to lose anyone else . . . even a psicrystal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2005)

*Shalah shakes her head.*

"At least for me, I think the best thing will be to put some distance between myself and this place, lest it bring me an upwelling of grief again...Now with both Takiyah and Samira gone, I am all alone..."

(OOC: I guess everyone could see Jamilah fly off, but she can't be heard unless someone is within 60 feet because her psychic voice doesn't carry--hence her impotent cries that are heard by none.  Poor Jamilah )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Tariq sighed softly at the news, and shook his head.  Really, was it so bad that she had to take her own life?  And in such a horrible way, too.  He glanced over to Shalah, to see how she was handling the news, ready to provide comfort if needed.  Suicide was always the hardest on those left living.  Thoughtfully, he scooped up Aliyy, and scratched the cat behind the ears.



  Aliyy nuzzles Tariq, her eyes full of emotion.  She begins to purr, not speaking, just letting him know that she's there to comfort him.

Suhayb and Omran come to Jibril as the heirs decide what to do.  "Jibril... I have never been good with dealing with crying women.  And I think I might serve better... elsewhere.  I am going to go scout ahead a bit, and see if I can see a good place on the horizon to strike out for our camp tonight, or tomorrow night as the case may be," Suhayb says in a halting voice.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 20, 2005)

Tariq cannot help but to smile at Aliyy’s affections, her purrs doing much to ease his troubled thoughts.  “Thank you, my friend,” he said quietly.  When Jibril approaches him, he replied, “I also believe we should continue on, lest despair overcome us.  However, I will abide by the decisions of the others…”


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Suhayb said:
			
		

> "Jibril... I have never been good with dealing with crying women.  And I think I might serve better... elsewhere.  I am going to go scout ahead a bit, and see if I can see a good place on the horizon to strike out for our camp tonight, or tomorrow night as the case may be," Suhayb says in a halting voice.



"I understand completely, my friend," Jibril replied, "I would think we will be setting off when the sun is three quarters across the sky and the temperatures have begun to cool.  The two of you should travel together . . . the desert is no place to travel alone."

"In fact, if our esteemed companions are ready, we could set off at once.  Though the sun is hot, it may dry our tears and burn away the darkness of the last few hours."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2005)

*Nafeesa stands quietly near your animal compainons awaiting the orders for the group's next move*

" I do hope we have a plan of action forming over there." she mumbles to the golden pony and the midnight dog.


----------



## khavren (Jun 21, 2005)

Abdul

"Excellent idea. Since we do not know how far it is to the war we must intercede in, we should be going sooner rather than later. Let us take our leave of these place of sad memories and move on. I will lead."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I understand completely, my friend," Jibril replied, "I would think we will be setting off when the sun is three quarters across the sky and the temperatures have begun to cool.  The two of you should travel together . . . the desert is no place to travel alone."
> 
> "In fact, if our esteemed companions are ready, we could set off at once.  Though the sun is hot, it may dry our tears and burn away the darkness of the last few hours."



  "We'll go see what we can see.  You should be able to read my traces easily enough," Suhayb says with some relief.  The flamekissed and the Atiik trot off eastward.  

A while later the rest of the heirs can gather up their wits, their tears, and their possessions and strike out after them.  Jibril can pick up Suhayb's trail easily, as the flamekissed made no effort to attempt to hide it.  He leaves the occasional marker that point to potential dangers such as lightning sand (sand with no earth beneath it, that can draw people down into it to suffocate), potential burrows of sleeping predators best left undisturbed, and areas that simply seem to carry an uneasy aura of emotion or magic.  

The heirs catch up to the two guards around midnight.  They've stopped near the edge of a field of large broken boulders and other formations of rock.  Anything could be hiding in there, and probably was...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2005)

*Before they left, Shalah waited for Jamilah's 24-hour motility to wear off and then removed the psicrystal from her lonely hermitage when she couldn't resist.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*

During the journey Jibril offered what comforts that he could . . . small talks on innoculus topics, the thoughts of the heirs, or about Samira if they wished.  Each was different based on what the person seemed to need.

Arriving at their desired location, Jibril approached the pair cautiously, manifesting his _Inertial Armor_ before getting close.  "What do we have here, my friends," Jibril inquired.

OOC: 10 points spent for a +9 armor bonus - current AC 24.  118 pps remain.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

*As the group came to a stop near the bolders, Nafees took a moment to strech out her muscles and take in the surrounding area.*

ooc: sorry for any delay I have been out of state for the past 12 days.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Omran waves to the heirs and Jibril, and begins to whisper as they come within range.  "I saw a shadow cross the sands.  I fear a dragon is near.  This is the territory Korthvaeri, a fang dragon," he whispers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

*If she has time, Shalah manifests Inertial Armour and Vigour, putting her AC up to 29 and her HP to 141.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Nothing is leaping out at present, but the hard shadows cast by the rocks, along with the moonlight, makes for pools of shadow and light that make it hard to see if anything is there...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

(OOC: Okey dokey--IA stays up for 11 hours anyways, so its good to have it up .)


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*



			
				Omran said:
			
		

> Omran waves to the heirs and Jibril, and begins to whisper as they come within range.  "I saw a shadow cross the sands.  I fear a dragon is near.  This is the territory Korthvaeri, a fang dragon," he whispers.



"I trust your judgment, Omran,"  Jibril replied, scanning the sands he mentioned . . . though keeping his head low.  Jibril concentrated a moment and manifested _Touchsight_.  "Let us see what is unseen . . . ."

OOC: Expended 4 add'l power points to increase the Touchsight radius to 100'. Power points remaining: 114.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 5, 2005)

Tariq paused near one of the rocks, and slowly scanned the surrounding area.  Not good… the shadows could be hiding anything.  Nervously, he ran a hand through his hair, gathering his thoughts.  Then he moved to stand near Nafeesa, ready to protect her if necessary.  “A nice evening for a stroll,” he says quietly to her as he approaches.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2005)

" Yes, I suppose it is."  She says with a gentle smile.  "What brings you to my company dear, Tariq?  It has been a while since we talked.  What has been on your mind, my friend?"  she places her hand lightly on his shoulder as he draws near wondering what could weight on his mind so to dim the light in his eyes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Jibril senses nothing within range of his psionic powers, and after everyone has had a chance to strain their senses, nothing seems to be near.  Cautiously the group eases out onto the sand, checking each and every shadow and sound.  Despite their fears, they walk out the evening without incident, other than a few mice, snakes, and bats (of various sizes) flying about.  After checking out the hollow of a large rock to make sure it is free of monsters, lizards, mice, insects, lightning sand, or anything else painful, dangerous, or annoying, the group can hollow up underneath to sleep during the scorching day.

It's not until almost sunset that the group sees anything out of the ordinary.  There's a faint rumble, a scent of heat, and then back of the rock hollow is suddenly a cave as the rock backing swirls out of existance.  Inside is a contented-looking dragon with satiny smooth brown and gold scales that look like a collection of tiger's eye gems.  It has a fantastic crest  of spikes on its head and neck.  It regards the party calmly, breathing smoothly, stirring up dust like a set of bellows.

*"Greetings small ones.  What brings you to my valley?"* it rumbles.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

As the rock behind them moves Nafeesa turns to see the dragon.  She had heard of these creatures, but in all her years in the Mountains she had never come acrossed one.  She sits  slack-jawed with awe.  As the dragon speaks she comes to her senses, closing her mouth she makes a slight bow of her head in respect of the creature's grand preseance.


----------



## khavren (Jul 6, 2005)

Abdul stands and carefully bows to the dragon. "Greetings large one! We travel through on quest to stop a war. Would you care to exchange news of what lies ahead for what we have passed by?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

*Shalah moves her hands gracefully in tandem as she performs a deep bow to the dragon, ready to step in after Abdul is finished--or before if things start turning nasty.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Human, Windwalker)*

*Jibril watched with interest as the negotiators began their discusssions with the dragon.  He, too, bowed lower than the heirs were he able to.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 6, 2005)

Tariq is awed by the impressive creature, and bows deeply.  He glances at Abdul as he speaks, before speaking up as well.  "We did not know that this was your valley, most honorable dragon.  Please, forgive us for disturbing your rest."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

*"So polite... so well-mannered.  Such a change from what I have seen over the years.  What war do you speak of, small ones?"* the dragon rumbles.  Its tone seems polite and calm... so far.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

*Shalah bows deeply again.*

"I am afraid we do not know exactly what the war we will find is or the peace that we must bring, or even if those things are but a metaphor for something else in a higher sphere of thought--those who guide our path give us riddles, and while those riddles can sometimes be enjoyable to solve, they can be equal times frustrating for small ones such as ourselves."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Nafessa stands up slowly as not to draw attention to herself.  She does not have anything to add to the converstation with the dragon.  SHe is however enjoying the chance to interact with such a magificant beast.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

"*Aye, those above speak to those below as children, and simple ones at that.  You have tread my valley carefully and with caution however, and you have caused no changes to the land, worked no destructive magics, and harmed none of the creatures therein.  So, you are not simple children.  Indeed, you seem to be adults, and ones with a purpose.  Who sends you to on this quest to stop a war?  You seem an odd group for such a purpose, so varied in race and nature...*"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

"It is the genies, one common link we all share.  They told us 'You will find a battle that must be fought, and a peace that must be made, though it will not be easy.', most noble and honoured Korthvaeri."


----------



## Keia (Oct 23, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan PPs: 84/128, HPs: 88/88, AC: 29,*

*Jibril looked on with interest on both the actions of the fabled dragon and the progress and skills of the esteemed heirs he traveled with.*

_'The question is . . . is this the battle that must be fought or the peace that must be made,'_ Jibril wondered.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Nafeesa continues to stand quietly, watching.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2005)

"*So... the genies have appointed you to this task?  How very interesting.  This war you speak of, it is rather appropriate that they send you to stop one as they return, as the left Keldev when one started.  Tell me, how do you intend to stop a war, Children of the Firelords?  With sweet words, sharp blades, razor wits, or another way entirely?*" Korthvaeri says thoughtfully.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

"Most noble and honoured Korthvaeri, we have encountered several trials in the past, and from those, I believe that we would strive to stop the war first using our sweet words and sharp wits, seeking to understand the desires of each side and attempt to bring about a peace from compromise and understanding...Of course, if a battle was inevitable and all else failed, we would always be prepared to bring our blades to bear, though in some cases, our minds are our blades."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

Nafessa listens to the clowery speech from the pampered Harem girl.  She does have a way with her words... the gemchild comments to herself.  As Nafessa's eyes rest on the fabled dragon she can not stop the smile that spreads across her face.  She has no words to speak, for in all honest Shalah has said all the right things.


----------



## Keia (Nov 23, 2005)

*Jibril A'Mussan (Windwalker, Human) Rogue/Psion/Fighter*



			
				Shalah said:
			
		

> "Most noble and honoured Korthvaeri, we have encountered several trials in the past, and from those, I believe that we would strive to stop the war first using our sweet words and sharp wits, seeking to understand the desires of each side and attempt to bring about a peace from compromise and understanding...Of course, if a battle was inevitable and all else failed, we would always be prepared to bring our blades to bear, though in some cases, our minds are our blades."



Jibril waited a few moments for the dragon to consider the words . . . he had more to add to the comments, but he wanted to get the initial reaction from the dragon first.


----------



## guest (Nov 18, 2012)

*agorgepropapy Percy Harvin Women's Jersey*

We are wholesale agents of nfl jerseys, mbl jerseys, nhl jerseys, cheap NBA Jerseys, 2010 entire discount World cup jerseys Wearing for three dunk king, now plays for the Thunder Nate - Robinson is concerned, NFL shut down coming to an end as good as a good news, because recently he said that once the NBA long-term shut down, he would consider his previous profession, joined the NFL to play football From the start, Dalton carries a lot of weight on his backMontana Supports Medical ResearchAnother cause that Joe Montana supports is awareness of American's blood pressure Every National Football League team has at the least forty 5 players, every game the players is eleven Shop them with non taxes and free shipping Odell (2009) quotes Furedi as stating that it is not right to worry children with environmental matters at an early age as they may end up just acting like super-virtuous eco-bots without really thinking about their actions Over the last decade as the Bills record and the Buffalo economy slowly eroded so did fan support It's not right, broA bit of an auspicious start for the 2011 Tecate SCORE Baja 1,000 as, during the Trophy Truck classimed launch,a local semi-tractor and trailer jackknifed on the course about four miles out from the start When simple carbohydrates are consumed with fats, (for instance, consuming cheesecake created using sugar, cream cheese and sour cream which are both packed with body fat) Previous, while not contract, the save need to have the ability to deliver your jersey in your mailing deal with devoid of substantially delays   Giants Andre Brown Jersey Giants Domenik Hixon Jersey Victor Cruz Youth Jersey


----------

